# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Niveau scolaire, la France recule dans le palmars mondiale

## clairetj

Aujourd'hui, 3 dcembre, doit sortir le palmars mondiale du niveau scolaire conduit pas l'OCDE. Et selon toute les indications, la France devrait (sauf contre-indication) perdre encore des places au classement.




> Nous sommes sous le choc Pisa, pour l'instant, et a va tre encore pire, prophtisait le ministre de l'ducation nationale, Vincent Peillon, lors d'une audition  l'Assemble nationale, le 23 octobre. La France dcroche totalement dans la prochaine enqute Pisa, dclarait-il dj le 10 octobre, sur Canal +. Depuis le printemps dernier, le ministre dispense ce pronostic de dclin scolaire.
> 
> Conduite depuis 2000 par l'Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE), l'enqute Pisa (Program for International Student Assessment) est la principale valuation internationale des systmes ducatifs. Portant sur 65 pays et mesurant les comptences acquises par les lves de 15  ans en lecture, mathmatiques et sciences, cette enqute labore tous les trois ans plaait dj la France en position mdiocre en 2009: 21e rang en lecture, 22e en mathmatiques, 27e en sciences!
> 
> Les rsultats de la dernire tude ne seront connus que mardi 3 dcembre. Mais le ministre a choisi depuis plusieurs mois de s'appuyer sur des rsultats annoncs catastrophiques pour dfendre le bien-fond de sa politique,  commencer par celle de la rforme des rythmes scolaires ou celle sur le statut des enseignants. C'est une tactique politique de sa part, pour que les syndicats changent d'attitude et cessent de s'opposer  toutes les rformes. Car, en France, nous n'avons toujours pas connu de choc Pisa, contrairement  d'autres pays qui ont su redresser la barre, analyse Bernard Hugonnier, ex-responsable de l'ducation  l'OCDE, aujourd'hui artisan du groupe de rflexion du Collge des Bernardins sur l'ducation. D'autres craignent  l'inverse que le ministre ne dsamorce les effets ngatifs de l'vnement  force d'annoncer le pire
> 
> De fait, le niveau des lves franais baisse depuis la premire tude Pisa, il y a dix ans. Nous n'avons pas de dcrochage en matire de rsultats bruts. Ces derniers restent sensiblement les mmes qu'en 2009, en mathmatiques, sciences et comprhension de l'crit. En revanche, des pays nous passent devant, affirme un haut fonctionnaire du ministre de l'ducation nationale. En dpit des rformes, malgr l'argent massif investi, les rsultats des lves ne s'amliorent pas. Particulirement attendus cette anne, les rsultats en mathmatiques taient trs dcevants en 2009, accusant une chute de quatorze points. Auparavant classe parmi les pays les plus performants dans cette matire, la France tait alors descendue dans le groupe des moyens
> 
> Les rsultats soulignent par ailleurs que les ingalits entre ceux qui russissent le mieux et les plus faibles ont tendance  crotre. Selon Bernard Hugonnier, la France offre un trs bon systme scolaire aux excellents lves, ceux qui sont inscrits dans les meilleurs lyces de centre-ville. Elle se dsintresse des autres. Le dcrochage est l. Notre rang global, au-del de la vingtime place, est indigne et mdiocre pour la cinquime puissance conomique mondiale. La France occupait ainsi l'avant-dernire place en termes d'quit scolaire en 2009, juste devant la Nouvelle-Zlande  l'inverse, sur les premires marches du podium figurent rgulirement la Chine, la Core, la Finlande, le Canada ou le Japon.
> ...


source: http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...es-mondial.php

Qu'en pensez vous ?
A qui la "faute" selon vous ?

----------


## el_slapper

L'ide, c'est quand mme qu'on bombarde les lves de primaires d'activits d'veil, au lieu de les faire lire et/ou compter. Rsultat, en arrivant au collge, nombreux sont ceux qui n'ont pas les bases pour comprendre les autres matires.

Et on pass son temps  disloquer le temps de travail tous les 5 ans, au lieu de remdier  ces lacunes sur les fondamentaux.  ::aie::

----------


## _Carole

C'est marrant quand mme, de parler d'un sujet comme a et de faire une aussi jolie faute  ::): 

M'enfin oui, on veut toujours faire apprendre plus de choses aux enfants mais on consolide pas les bases... Et on prends pas le temps pour ceux qui ont le plus de mal de leur expliquer plus lentement, rsultat : ils dcrochent... 

J'ai souvent entendu des "OK tu veux pas travailler fait comme tu veux mais tu ne perturbes pas le reste de la classe"...

----------


## Marco46

> Mais le ministre a choisi depuis plusieurs mois de s'appuyer sur des rsultats annoncs *catastrophiques* pour dfendre le bien-fond de sa politique


Putain catastrophiques ? Carrment ?




> De fait, le niveau des lves franais baisse depuis la premire tude Pisa, il y a dix ans.


Ah bon ? Merde ...




> Nous n'avons pas de dcrochage en matire de rsultats bruts. Ces derniers restent sensiblement les mmes qu'en 2009, en mathmatiques, sciences et comprhension de l'crit.


Ah mais faudrait savoir, a baisse ou c'est stable ?




> En revanche, des pays nous passent devant, affirme un haut fonctionnaire du ministre de l'ducation nationale. En dpit des rformes, malgr l'argent massif investi, les rsultats des lves ne s'amliorent pas.


Aaaaah voil  ::): 

On baisse au classement mais pas en qualit. C'est pas terrible mais je vois pas o est la catastrophe.




> Selon Bernard Hugonnier, la France offre un trs bon systme scolaire aux excellents lves, ceux qui sont inscrits dans les meilleurs lyces de centre-ville. Elle se dsintresse des autres. Le dcrochage est l.


Ca a craint par contre ..

Bon ben avec des journalistes d'une telle qualit pas tonnant que le niveau n'augmente pas, tout parait forcment bordlique, confus.

----------


## david06600

Pour moi, j'ai l'impression que c'est d  une politique de nivellement par le bas (chercher l'galit par le nivellement par le bas).  Rsultat les mauvais restent mauvais et les bons sont sacrifis.

----------


## GPPro

> Pour moi, j'ai l'impression que c'est d  une politique de nivellement par le bas (chercher l'galit par le nivellement par le bas).  Rsultat les mauvais restent mauvais et les bons sont sacrifis.


Ils disent justement le contraire dans l'tude...

----------


## el_slapper

> Ils disent justement le contraire dans l'tude...


Il faut distinguer l'intention du rsultat.

L'intention, c'est que tout le monde soit un cador - et donc on progresse  la vitesse du plus lent(pour que tout le monde finisse au niveau cador en mme temps). Donc, a n'avance pas.

Le rsultat, c'est que les parents qui ont les moyens permettent  leurs ttes blondes de progresser quand mme - alors que les enfants qui pourraient progresser dans une cole plus exigeante, mais dont les parents n'ont pas les moyens, stagnent.

----------


## Invit

On sait mme pas combien on perd de place. Sachant que cette tude a une marge d'erreur de + ou - 5 places...
http://www.laviedesidees.fr/PISA-une...e-bancale.html

----------


## GPPro

> On sait mme pas combien on perd de place. Sachant que cette tude a une marge d'erreur de + ou - 5 places...
> http://www.laviedesidees.fr/PISA-une...e-bancale.html


Juste un truc : je pense que le fond de l'enqute est bon. Le problme c'est l'interprtation qu'en font les journalistes franais qui ne raisonnent que par le sacro-saint classement.

----------


## gangsoleil

1/ C'etait mieux avant. Ca a toujours ete mieux avant. "On nivelle par le bas" depuis toujours, et pourtant je ne pense pas qu'on soit plus con qu'il y a 50 ou 100 ans.
Si jamais vous avez un doute, voici quelques extraits (en anglais) de journaux entre 1871 et 1915 : http://xkcd.com/1227/

2/ c'est bien beau ces classements, mais au final, pour ceux qui ont travaille avec des etrangers, est-ce que vous avez vu une vraie difference ? J'ai travaill avec des gens de beaucoup de nationalits, qui avaient globalement tous au moins un bac+5 en informatique. Et je n'ai pas remarque que les XXXXX taient plus btes que les YYYYY. Oui, il y a des diffrences ; oui, il y a differentes facon de penser ; mais non, je n'ai jamais remarqu de failles majeures dans les raisonnements d'une population specifique.

----------


## clairetj

Personnellement je ne suis pas un parent donc je ne peux pas me prononcer, mais il y a certainement des parents qui aident leurs enfants  faire les devoirs  la maison parmi nous ou mme des enseignants (quelque soit le niveau) donc j'aimerai leur soumettre une question:

Pensez-vous que les programmes des matires sont encore viable aujourd'hui ou faire t-il les faire voluer en mettant l'accent sur certaines choses au dtriments d'autres notions (voir carrment supprimer des matires ou morceau de programme) ?

Et petite question subsidiaire:
Pensez-vous qu'il faut encore donn des devoirs  la maison aux enfants (du moins  partir d'un certain niveau scolaire) ?

----------


## el_slapper

> Personnellement je ne suis pas un parent donc je ne peux pas me prononcer, mais il y a certainement des parents qui aident leurs enfants  faire les devoirs  la maison parmi nous ou mme des enseignants (quelque soit le niveau) donc j'aimerai leur soumettre une question:


Ma fille est au CP, a n'est pas spcialement un feedback complet...




> Pensez-vous que les programmes des matires sont encore viable aujourd'hui ou faire t-il les faire voluer en mettant l'accent sur certaines choses au dtriments d'autres notions (voir carrment supprimer des matires ou morceau de programme) ?


cette anne, c'est lire, crire, compter, et faire 2-3 petites choses annexes. Ca va encore. On verra les annes suivantes.




> Et petite question subsidiaire:
> Pensez-vous qu'il faut encore donn des devoirs  la maison aux enfants (du moins  partir d'un certain niveau scolaire) ?


Alfie Kohn(j'ai perdu le lien) avait dmontr que, en dehors des tches purement mcaniques, tout le travail fait  la maison tait perdu. Il en concluait que le travail  la maison ne servait  rien.

Je ne suis pas d'accord. Lire, crire, compter, analyser sont des tches qui doivent tre absolument automatiques. Ma fille a des lectures  faire tous les soirs, et c'est une bonne chose. Ca doit devenir un automatisme absolu pour elle - et pour tous les autres.

Par contre, apprendre par coeur une liste de dpartements, bof... ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Par contre, apprendre par coeur une liste de dpartements, bof...


L'intrt, dans ce cas, n'est pas ce qu'elle apprend mais le fait qu'elle fait travailler sa mmoire. C'est comme apprendre par cur une posie, les tables de multiplication, etc... L'intrt n'est pas de l'apprendre mais d'apprendre  son cerveau  travailler. Comme tout nos muscles, le cerveau est un fainant et si on ne le fait pas travailler ben il s'empte...  ::aie:: 
Et comme, pour un tas de choses, c'est plus facile d'duquer son cerveau quand on est jeune, car il est plus mallable, plus rceptif, et tout et tout, il est important de faire apprendre par cur des trucs, mme si a n'a pas un grand intrt. De toute faon, le cerveau a une capacit bien suprieure  ce qu'apprendra un tre pendant toute sa vie, alors...  ::ccool::

----------


## fredoche

J'ai 2 garons au collge et une en dernire anne de maternelle.

Je viens de faire les conseils de classe du 1er trimestre des 2 au collge, en tant que dlgu de parent d'lves



> Pensez-vous que les programmes des matires sont encore viable aujourd'hui ou faire t-il les faire voluer en mettant l'accent sur certaines choses au dtriments d'autres notions (voir carrment supprimer des matires ou morceau de programme) ?


Viables oui. En maths, sciences cela me parait correspondre  ce que j'tudiais  l'poque, peut tre mme avec un peu d'avance car je ne me rappelle pas travailler les quations du second degr et les identits remarquables au collge
En techno, ce n'est plus de l'EMT, ils travaillent linformatique, l'internet, le web

Il semblerait que l'on tende  allger les cours d'histoire-go, de sciences humaines donc. Je trouve a trs dommage, prjudiciable. Car c'est un des rares outils pour apprhender le monde.

Les notes au collge sont trs leves  mes yeux, trs tonnant pour moi. Moyenne gnrale de classe autour de 15, moyenne gnrale d'une classe en maths autour de 15. Ca laisse  penser que l'on value pas la mme chose qu' notre poque, mais mes souvenirs sont flous  ce sujet.




> Et petite question subsidiaire:
> Pensez-vous qu'il faut encore donn des devoirs  la maison aux enfants (du moins  partir d'un certain niveau scolaire) ?


C'est absolument indispensable. 
Il y a *savoir* et *savoir-faire*. Mme pour des choses intellectuelles, il faut passer par des phases de mise en pratique, apprendre les gestes ou les mthodes. Dans cette perspective, le travail individuel de "refaire" ce que l'on appris ou la mise en pratique des savoirs,  distance du cours, est un lment indispensable  l'apprentissage.

Il faut des devoirs, ni trop ni trop peu

Et mme l'apprentissage par cur est un exercice bnfique en soi, car il entraine le cerveau  ce type d'exercice.

----------


## el_slapper

2 sujets importants  mes yeux :




> (.../...)Il semblerait que l'on tende  allger les cours d'histoire-go, de sciences humaines donc. Je trouve a trs dommage, prjudiciable. Car c'est un des rares outils pour apprhender le monde.


et le pire, c'est que c'est utile professionellement. Ca permet, par exemple, de mieux comprendre dans quel contexte a t crite la spec(pro-tip : si elle a t torche en 48 heures, prvoir un code  modifications faciles).




> Les notes au collge sont trs leves  mes yeux, trs tonnant pour moi. Moyenne gnrale de classe autour de 15, moyenne gnrale d'une classe en maths autour de 15. Ca laisse  penser que l'on value pas la mme chose qu' notre poque, mais mes souvenirs sont flous  ce sujet.(.../...)


Je n'avais pas pens  a, mais on ne respecte pas les lves en tant pas assez exigeants. Rsultat, ils ne nous respectent pas en retour.

----------


## _Carole

Je sors de l'cole et je pense pouvoir vous assurer que les moyennes ne correspondent plus  rien... J'ai dj vu des profs mettre des 20/20  des lves simplement parce qu'ils taient prsents un jour de grve des transports.
J'ai des grosses lacunes en mathmatiques, mais j'avais la prof dans la poche alors j'avais le droit de faire les devoirs surveill avec mes cours. J'ai mme un jour rendu une copie simplement en ayant recopi les noncs et j'ai eu plus de 5 quand mme... 

Le respect n'existe plus du tout. J'habite en campagne, pas trs loin de Nancy et j'ai jamais eu un cours d'Allemand digne de ce nom (cette matire est cible surement parce qu'elle est un peu "impose" aux lves, je pense... du fait de notre proximit avec l'Allemagne... Et en plus de a, vraiment pas simple comme langue... m'enfin). Je m'explique : J'ai dj vu une table passer par une fentre, des agrafeuses traverser la salle de cours et la prof se barrer en suppliant la femme de mnage de nous surveiller... Et a c'tait au collge.

----------


## clairetj

> Le respect n'existe plus du tout. J'habite en campagne, pas trs loin de Nancy et j'ai jamais eu un cours d'Allemand digne de ce nom (cette matire est cible surement parce qu'elle est un peu "impose" aux lves, je pense... du fait de notre proximit avec l'Allemagne... Et en plus de a, vraiment pas simple comme langue... m'enfin). Je m'explique : J'ai dj vu une table passer par une fentre, des agrafeuses traverser la salle de cours et la prof se barrer en suppliant la femme de mnage de nous surveiller... Et a c'tait au collge.


C'est un peu violent quand mme. Juste une question: la table qui passe par la fentre, c'est un fait d'lve ???

----------


## BenoitM

> Les notes au collge sont trs leves  mes yeux, trs tonnant pour moi. Moyenne gnrale de classe autour de 15, moyenne gnrale d'une classe en maths autour de 15. Ca laisse  penser que l'on value pas la mme chose qu' notre poque, mais mes souvenirs sont flous  ce sujet.(.../...)


Ca me fait toujours marr ce genre de reflexion.
On s'tonne qu'une classe russis, qu'il y a pas d'assez d'checs.  :8O: 
On ne juge pas le niveau atteint par les lves mais on veut qu'il y a aie des checs comme preuve de la soit-disant difficult. (et aprs on se plainds que l'enseignement coute cher, que l'enseignement est ingalitaire et que les enqutes pisa soit mauvaise)

Perso si j'tais prof et que la moyenne de ma classe serait de 12 , je me poserai des questions sur mon travail.

----------


## _Carole

> C'est un peu violent quand mme. Juste une question: la table qui passe par la fentre, c'est un fait d'lve ???


Oui mais je ne sais plus exactement pourquoi ils avaient fait a... Je crois que c'tait parce que la prof avait chang d'avis et que finalement, on le regarderait pas, ce film...

Enfin voil, moi quand j'vous vois dbattre sur "pourquoi le niveau baisse" sans avoir l'air de savoir ce qu'il se passe dans une salle de classe aujourd'hui, je trouve a un peu triste (enfin, je me comprend..).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Enfin voil, moi quand j'vous vois dbattre sur "pourquoi le niveau baisse" sans avoir l'air de savoir ce qu'il se passe dans une salle de classe aujourd'hui, je trouve a un peu triste (enfin, je me comprend..).


Et tu mettrais quoi dans les cases "causes" et "solutions" ?

----------


## gangsoleil

> Enfin voil, moi quand j'vous vois dbattre sur "pourquoi le niveau baisse" sans avoir l'air de savoir ce qu'il se passe dans une salle de classe aujourd'hui, je trouve a un peu triste (enfin, je me comprend..).


Et tu crois qu'un exemple d'un cours permet d'avoir une vue globale de ce qui se passe sur l'ensemble du pays ? Moi je ne crois pas.

Ce que je sais, c'est qu'il est certain qu'il y a de grosses inegalites entre les differents etablissements, et ce au moins des le college, peut-etre en primaire.

Mais dire "le niveau baisse", "c'etait mieux avant", "aujourd'hui c'est catastrophique", "les eleves ne savent plus rien" et ce genre de choses, c'est ce qui se passe depuis des generations, et pourtant on ne retrouve absolument pas ces constatations envers les adultes. Donc il faut aussi arreter un peu de se lamenter.

----------


## Jipt

Ah ben oui, a se voit tous les jours et partout, mme ici  ::calim2:: 



> Aujourd'hui, 3 dcembre, doit sortir le palmars mondial* e*  du niveau scolaire conduit pas l'OCDE. Et selon toute les indications, la France devrait (sauf contre-indication) perdre encore des places au classement.(...)
> Qu'en pensez**vous ?
> * A*   qui la "faute" selon vous ?


La faute  internet, aux forums, ces choses qui permettent  tout le monde de s'exprimer et donc, nivellement par le bas...

Dj que les gamins ne lisent pas beaucoup, mais si en plus ils lisent des horreurs, faut pas s'tonner de trouver ce genre de choses...

----------


## GPPro

> Ah ben oui, a se voit tous les jours et partout, mme ici 
> 
> 
> La faute  internet, aux forums, ces choses qui permettent  tout le monde de s'exprimer et donc, nivellement par le bas...
> 
> Dj que les gamins ne lisent pas beaucoup, mais si en plus ils lisent des horreurs, faut pas s'tonner de trouver ce genre de choses...


O, enfin, on n'a pas attendu internet pour que les reacs pensent que c'tait mieux avant... Avant c'tait la tl, puis avant, la musique hippie, encore avant le rock, etc. Enfin bref, pas de quoi fouetter un chat.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> O, enfin, on n'a pas attendu internet pour que les reacs pensent que c'tait mieux avant... Avant *c'tait la tl*, puis avant, la musique hippie, encore avant le rock, etc. Enfin bref, pas de quoi fouetter un chat.


Enfin, pour la tl, c'est toujours vrai et de plus en plus...  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

> Enfin, pour la tl, c'est toujours vrai et de plus en plus...


C'est pas faux... De plus en plus, je ne sais pas, vu qu'aujourd'hui les djeuns passent de plus en plus de temps sur les ordis (ou crans quivalents)... Quand tu regardes les audiences en volume des chanes de la TNT, a fait piti, quand ils atteignent le million sur une mission c'est vraiment la fte.

----------


## _Carole

> Et tu mettrais quoi dans les cases "causes" et "solutions" ?


Causes je dirais : 
- Classes multi-niveaux (mlanger CP/CE1 etc...)
- ducation par la TV (beaucoup de parents lappelleraient presque "nounou)"
- Disparition de la notion de "morale"  l'cole (on n'explique pas pourquoi on doit dire bonjour/merci/stp)
- "Dsacralisation" du matre d'cole : Aujourd'hui c'est un mec comme les autres pour les enfants, faudrait bien leur expliquer que c'est grce  lui qu'ils vont apprendre  lire,  crire et qu'il a des choses intressantes  dire et que l'couter un peu a serait peut tre pas dbile. De plus, maintenant quand un gamin se prend une punition, les parents vont  l'cole se plaindre que "c'est pas normal, mon enfant est parfait, vous tes incomptent".

Les Solutions dcoulent de ce que j'ai dis...

Aprs, je suis d'accord certaines choses ne sont pas directement imputable  l'cole, c'est aux parents d'apprendre la politesse  leurs enfants mais quand des fois j'entends comment ils leurs parlent... C'est quand mme plus simple de faire des enfants que de les duquer hein...





> Et tu crois qu'un exemple d'un cours permet d'avoir une vue globale de ce qui se passe sur l'ensemble du pays ? Moi je ne crois pas.
> 
> Ce que je sais, c'est qu'il est certain qu'il y a de grosses inegalites entre les differents etablissements, et ce au moins des le college, peut-etre en primaire.
> 
> Mais dire "le niveau baisse", "c'etait mieux avant", "aujourd'hui c'est catastrophique", "les eleves ne savent plus rien" et ce genre de choses, c'est ce qui se passe depuis des generations, et pourtant on ne retrouve absolument pas ces constatations envers les adultes. Donc il faut aussi arreter un peu de se lamenter.


C'est vrai, gnraliser sur un cas c'est mal mais je pourrais citer pour chaque anne de ma scolarit un fait de ce genre. Je pourrais aussi dire que quand j'ai crois ma matresse d'cole rcemment elle m'a dit "des comme vous on en fait plus" (parce que j'tais du genre polie, "lche-botte" qu'on dirais aujourd'hui parce que c'est la honte hein...) et qu'elle s'occupe des CE1/CE2.

Les jeunes sont plus enclins  faire un concours de celui qui fera craquer le prof en premier que d'tre premier de la classe, parce que c'est mal vu (les "ttes d'ampoules" dans Malcolm). 

Enfin oui, c'est un constat *personnel* donc  prendre pour ce que a vaut. C'est effectivement pas nouveau mais j'ai l'impression que c'est de pire en pire, que les limites sont repousses d'annes en annes. 
Dans mes premires annes a a commenc avec "je fais tomber ma rgle en fer par terre volontairement parce que a fait plein de bruit" pour finir avec "je filme la prof en lui expliquant que je fais un reportage sur les dinosaures et je lui lance de la bouffe"...  

Alors oui, a s'arrte au porte de l'cole, une fois dans la vie active a se calme un peu, on revient aux blagues de potache gentilles surement parce que derrire, y'a un suprieur, la crainte de plus avoir de boulot etc... 

Aprs, j'suis pas spcialiste et ce que je raconte l, c'est simplement pour partager mes expriences personnelles, encore une fois.

----------


## phili_b

> Le respect n'existe plus du tout. J'habite en campagne, pas trs loin de Nancy et j'ai jamais eu un cours d'Allemand digne de ce nom (cette matire est cible surement parce qu'elle est un peu "impose" aux lves, je pense... du fait de notre proximit avec l'Allemagne... Et en plus de a, vraiment pas simple comme langue... m'enfin). Je m'explique : J'ai dj vu une table passer par une fentre, des agrafeuses traverser la salle de cours et la prof se barrer en suppliant la femme de mnage de nous surveiller... Et a c'tait au collge.


J'tais au collge dans les annes 80 et mme si majoritairement a se passait bien ce n'tait pas le cas tout le temps: on a eu des profs qui ne se faisaient pas du tout respecter (des trucs volaient dans la classe) mais on avait aussi des profs dans l'excs contraire de de l'ancienne gnration qui taient encore aux chtiments corporels.




> Avant c'tait la tl, puis avant, la musique hippie, encore avant le rock, etc. Enfin bref, pas de quoi fouetter un chat.


Pour la tl malgr le peu de chaines, on faisait durer le gouter comme prtexte pour pouvoir regarder les dessins anims.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ah ben oui, a se voit tous les jours et partout, mme ici 
> 
> 
> La faute  internet, aux forums, ces choses qui permettent  tout le monde de s'exprimer et donc, nivellement par le bas...
> 
> Dj que les gamins ne lisent pas beaucoup, mais si en plus ils lisent des horreurs, faut pas s'tonner de trouver ce genre de choses...


Euh, ce n'est pas parce que les gens avant ne s'exprimaient pas qu'ils savaient crire sans faute...

Ca me fait penser au rsultat pour l'universit en Belgique. 
Avant il y avait moins d'chec mais seulement seulement une "lite"  suivaient des cours universitaire. Maintenant on a plus d'chec, mais il y a 4x plus de personnnes qui font des tudes universitaires.

----------


## phili_b

> Causes je dirais : 
> - Disparition de la notion de "morale"  l'cole (on n'explique pas pourquoi on doit dire bonjour/merci/stp)
> - "Dsacralisation" du matre d'cole :
> [...]
> 
> Aprs, je suis d'accord certaines choses ne sont pas directement imputable  l'cole, c'est aux parents d'apprendre la politesse  leurs enfants mais quand des fois j'entends comment ils leurs parlent... C'est quand mme plus simple de faire des enfants que de les duquer hein...
> 
> Les jeunes sont plus enclins  faire un concours de celui qui fera craquer le prof en premier que d'tre premier de la classe, parce que c'est mal vu (les "ttes d'ampoules" dans Malcolm). 
> [...]
> ...


Oui il y a une baisse du respect, c'est certain, les jeunes respectent de moins en moins les profs. Mais l'cole n'a pas vocation a faire toute seule l'ducation des enfants, surtout si les parents sont toujours favorables  leurs enfants en cas d'incartades.

En revanche la "rgle qui tombe par terre" a a toujours exist et a existera toujours. C'est la rponse du prof qui laisse faire ou pas qui change, car ou bien il n'a pas t form  la pdagogie ou bien il est enfonc par sa hirarchie.

Pour la dsacralisation des profs c'est un retour de balancier de mai 68, et effectivement on est all trop loin, mais pour avoir eu 2 profs de l'ancienne gnration ce n'tait pas forcment mieux avant. On est pass d'un excs  l'autre.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Euh, ce n'est pas parce que les gens avant ne s'exprimaient pas qu'ils savaient crire sans faute...


Mais ca fait des dizaines d'annees que les gens ne savent plus ecrire...
Israel Zangwill, crivain et humoriste anglais, crivait en 1891 : 
"Il n'y a jamais eu de priode pendant laquelle tant de gens savaient si mal crire".

----------


## transgohan

> L'intrt, dans ce cas, n'est pas ce qu'elle apprend mais le fait qu'elle fait travailler sa mmoire. C'est comme apprendre par cur une posie, les tables de multiplication, etc... L'intrt n'est pas de l'apprendre mais d'apprendre  son cerveau  travailler. Comme tout nos muscles, le cerveau est un fainant et si on ne le fait pas travailler ben il s'empte... 
> Et comme, pour un tas de choses, c'est plus facile d'duquer son cerveau quand on est jeune, car il est plus mallable, plus rceptif, et tout et tout, il est important de faire apprendre par cur des trucs, mme si a n'a pas un grand intrt. De toute faon, le cerveau a une capacit bien suprieure  ce qu'apprendra un tre pendant toute sa vie, alors...


J'ai une mmoire... de poisson rouge...
Et ce depuis tout petit, j'ai mme suivi des enseignements personnaliss pour la mmoire.
J'ai fait des rgimes au poisson et j'en passe des plus bonnes.
J'ai 25ans, j'ai toujours une mmoire de poisson rouge.
Suis-je moins bon qu'un autre ? Non...
J'ai un diplme d'ingnieur, un trs bon travail, je suis reconnu pour mes qualits, ect.
Ce n'est qu'une question d'adaptation, je n'ai pas une bonne mmoire alors je note tout ce que j'ai  faire, je m'organise, je me fais des post-it, ect.
Une bonne mmoire n'est pas indispensable, ni mme un but selon moi tant que cela ne devient pas un dfaut.
J'ai toujours compens les examens o il fallait du par coeur par les projets ou bien en quilibrant avec les parties qui ncessitaient de la rflexion.

Bref... Moi pour en avoir bav plus que les autres sur ces exercices pour voir le rsultat final... Moi je trouve que cela ne sert  rien.  ::mrgreen:: 
J'aurai pu tre plus facilement premier de la classe s'il n'y avait pas eu ces examens qui demandent du par coeur.

----------


## _Carole

> Oui il y a une baisse du respect, c'est certain, les jeunes respectent de moins en moins les profs. Mais l'cole n'a pas vocation a faire toute seule l'ducation des enfants, surtout si les parents sont toujours favorables  leurs enfants en cas d'incartades.


Oui oui je l'avais d'ailleurs crit, que l'cole n'avait pas  tout apprendre  ::): 




> En revanche la "rgle qui tombe par terre" a a toujours exist et a existera toujours. C'est la rponse du prof qui laisse faire ou pas qui change, car ou bien il n'a pas t form  la pdagogie ou bien il est enfonc par sa hirarchie.


Et quand on voit a : http://www.education.gouv.fr/cid61330/les-emplois-d-avenir-professeur.html 
H bien j'ai pas l'impression que a va s'arranger... Qu'on va pas apprendre aux profs  le devenir...




> Pour la dsacralisation des profs c'est un retour de balancier de mai 68, et effectivement on est all trop loin, mais pour avoir eu 2 profs de l'ancienne gnration ce n'tait pas forcment mieux avant. On est pass d'un excs  l'autre.


J'ai pas connu l'ancienne gnration, donc l dessus... En tout cas, oui surement d'un extrme  un autre .. Aprs, j'ai l'impression qu'on pourra difficilement retourner un chouya en arrire..

----------


## Jipt

> Euh, ce n'est pas parce que les gens avant ne s'exprimaient pas qu'ils savaient crire sans faute... (...)


Exact, mais _avant_ comme tu dis, du fait qu'ils ne s'exprimaient pas, ils ne communiquaient pas leurs erreurs.
Maintenant il y en a partout, a prolifre et a fait boule de neige  ::aie:: 
Rien de pire qu'une erreur publie sur le web, c'est--dire publie dans le monde entier...

Regarde attentivement ma signature et mon avatar, et demande-toi pourquoi j'ai choisi a.




> Mais ca fait des dizaines d'annees que les gens ne savent plus ecrire...
> Israel Zangwill, crivain et humoriste anglais, crivait en 1891 : 
> "Il n'y a jamais eu de priode pendant laquelle tant de gens savaient si mal crire".


Vi, et a empire...
Yaka [volontaire  ::mrgreen:: ] lire ici certains posts, c'est  pleurer  ::cry::

----------


## fredoche

> Ca me fait toujours marr ce genre de reflexion.
> On s'tonne qu'une classe russis, qu'il y a pas d'assez d'checs. 
> On ne juge pas le niveau atteint par les lves mais on veut qu'il y a aie des checs comme preuve de la soit-disant difficult. (et aprs on se plainds que l'enseignement coute cher, que l'enseignement est ingalitaire et que les enqutes pisa soit mauvaise)
> 
> Perso si j'tais prof et que la moyenne de ma classe serait de 12 , je me poserai des questions sur mon travail.


Pour que tu ne te mprennes pas sur le sens de ce que j'ai crit, je ne juge pas de manire ngative le fait que les notes soient leves. 
Tu peux comprendre que ce soit surprenant par rapport aux rfrentiels dont je crois me souvenir. J'exprime ma surprise mais aussi mes doutes sur ma perception de la chose.

Je suis trs sensible  ce que tu cris, car j'ai peur, peut-tre comme toi, que l'ducation se fasse beaucoup par l'chec. Ce qui est terrible.

Je suis au contraire trs content de voir ces rsultats noncs, les classes dont j'ai suivi les conseils sont d'un excellent niveau, rellement. Les choses sont dites, les bonnes comme les mauvaises. 
J'ai rdig un compte-rendu, je peux vous le faire lire si vous voulez, a rend compte un peu de ce qui est dit.

Et je ne juge pas mal les nouvelles gnrations, je les crois trs capables, trs en avance, je pense que les problmes de l'cole sont plutt autour de l'cole qu'en son sein.

----------


## phili_b

> J'ai une mmoire... de poisson rouge...
> J'ai 25ans, j'ai toujours une mmoire de poisson rouge.
> Suis-je moins bon qu'un autre ? Non...
> J'ai un diplme d'ingnieur, un trs bon travail, je suis reconnu pour mes qualits, ect.
> Ce n'est qu'une question d'adaptation, je n'ai pas une bonne mmoire alors je note tout ce que j'ai  faire, je m'organise, je me fais des post-it, ect.
> Une bonne mmoire n'est pas indispensable, ni mme un but selon moi tant que cela ne devient pas un dfaut.
> J'ai toujours compens les examens o il fallait du par cur par les projets ou bien en quilibrant avec les parties qui ncessitaient de la rflexion.


 ::mrgreen::  ha a fait plaisir de ne pas se sentir seul. J'ai une trs mauvaise mmoire. 

Dans tout les examens o il faut faire du par cur je trouve cela ridicule et sans intrt. Les seuls mtiers o le par cur est absolument ncessaire sont les tudes juridiques et les tudes de mdecine. En tout cas c'est pour cela que je n'aime pas les certifs car elles sont remplies de questions de par cur.

Les posies taient pour moi une vritable corve, j'ai du en retenir que deux, et d'ailleurs maintenant je n'en connais plus aucune. Je mettais la journe  en apprendre et j'avais quand mme du mal  les restituer. J'ai su les tables de multiplications trs tard. La mmoire a s'entraine m'a toujours fait rire...quand on n'en a pas.

Si une personne dit une longue tirade je suis incapable de la redire mot  mot.

D'ailleurs je me souviens pas du pass en dtail.

Quand je voyais mon grand-pre  presque 90  ans rciter des posies qu'il avait appris au collge je trouvais cela incroyable.

Mais je fais comme toi, je note ou j'utilise assez souvent des moyens mnmotechniques. Et j'essaye de palier mon absence de mmoire par un semblant de mmoire visuelle.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai une mmoire... de poisson rouge...


Et, je suppose que pour un cas, ou quelques-uns, il faudrait gnraliser  l'ensemble de la population, c'est a ?

L'ducation nationale est faite pour le plus grand nombre, et n'a pas vocation  traiter les individus au cas par cas. Peut-tre que les enseignants devraient alerter les parents s'il semble qu'un lve ne soit pas adapt  l'enseignement prodigu par l'cole, mais, c'est aux parents de prendre la dcision finale, non ?

Je pense comme a a t dit, que l'essentiel du problme vient d'un manque de respect, d'un manque d'ducation, de sur-protection des enfants par les parents ( et le reste du systme ducatif). Je ne crois pas que la gnration actuelle soit plus nulle que ne l'tait la notre, mais je pense sincrement qu'il lui manque un certain nombre de repres, de jalons, que nos parents nous donnaient ( grand renfort de punitions corporelles ou pas  ::mouarf:: ). En clair, y a des baffes qui se perdent !  :;):

----------


## clairetj

> En clair, y a des baffes qui se perdent !


Normal, maintenant c'est trs mal vu de mettre une fess  un gosse dsobissant. Vous allez sans doute me trouv rac, vieux jeu, archaque et tout ce que vous voulais (et pourtant je n'ai que 23 ans) mais moi je suis d'avis qu'une bonne fess et (des fois) biens plus efficace que des heures de parole.

Un gamin fait un connerie, tu lui explique 1 fois que c'est pas bien. Il recommence, tu lui re-explique, etc ... sauf que si au bout de la dixime fois il n'a toujours pas compris je suis pour la fess. Un gamin qui se brle sur la porte d'un four, il comprendra beaucoup plus vite qu'il ne faut pas y toucher que simplement lui expliquer qu'il faut pas le faire et qu'au fond de lui il aura toujours la tentation.

Aprs la fess c'est comme les antibiotiques, c'est pas automatique. N'empche que j'en est reu des corrections (et des fois c'tait pas seulement la simple fess), ba aujourd'hui je dit quand mme merci  mes parents pour cela

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Normal, maintenant c'est trs mal vu de mettre une fess  un gosse dsobissant. Vous allez sans doute me trouv rac, vieux jeu, archaque et tout ce que vous voulais (et pourtant je n'ai que 23 ans) mais moi je suis d'avis qu'une bonne fess et (des fois) biens plus efficace que des heures de parole.
> 
> Un gamin fait un connerie, tu lui explique 1 fois que c'est pas bien. Il recommence, tu lui re-explique, etc ... sauf que si au bout de la dixime fois il n'a toujours pas compris je suis pour la fess. Un gamin qui se brle sur la porte d'un four, il comprendra beaucoup plus vite qu'il ne faut pas y toucher que simplement lui expliquer qu'il faut pas le faire et qu'au fond de lui il aura toujours la tentation.
> 
> Aprs la fess c'est comme les antibiotiques, c'est pas automatique. N'empche que j'en est reu des corrections (et des fois c'tait pas seulement la simple fess), ba aujourd'hui je dit quand mme merci  mes parents pour cela


Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais... je regrette un peu que tes parents ne t'ai pas donn de fesse pour t'apprendre l'orthographe et la grammaire...  ::mouarf::

----------


## clairetj

D'ailleurs j'aimerai soulever un autre point:

Pensez-vous que l'on a tendance a victimiser l'lve pour expliquer son dcrochage/chec scolaire ?

Je m'explique, d'aprs ce que je vois dans les mdias (cela reste MON impression) on remarque qu'il y relativement des campagnes dans les cits des grandes villes (gnralement Paris ou Marseille) sur le dcrochage scolaire. Toujours de ce que je ressent, ces campagnes disent: "si vous dcrochez, c'est pas votre faute, vous vivez dans un quartier difficile, ou alors vous tes issu d'une famille monoparental, il manque des effectifs pour vous encadrer, etc ..."

A aucun moment on ne remet en cause l'implication des jeunes dans leur scolarit. Sauf que si vous avez la "chance" de vivre dans des cits les politiques vivent vous voir (alors oui surtout pour leur image) et vous avez plus de chance de voir les choses bouger. Mais le mme jeune qui vit  la campagne lui tout le monde s'en fou. Aprs tout, il ne vit pas dans des cits o l'on deale de la drogue, o l'on brle des voitures et on l'on a 5 a 6 descente de flics par jour. Non lui, il est au fin fond du trou du coup du monde, o la premire ville de 20 000 habitants ou plus se trouve  1 heures de route, ou il n'a pas la chance d'avoir des muses, des grands espaces commerciaux et autre lieu de culture et d'change, mais lui on s'en fou. S'il ne russit c'est de sa faute et on ne cherche pas  lui trouver des excuses mme s'il est issu d'une famille trs modeste monoparental et qu'en plus il est handicap (oui je me dcris ici, et mais si je n'ai jamais t en dcrochage scolaire et que maintenant j'ai la chance de faire des tudes suprieurs, je me plains peut-tre pour rien et on va certainement me traiter mais  un moment il faut aussi arrter de tirer sur le systme de l'ducation franaise et l'cole)

----------


## Invit

> Un gamin fait un connerie, tu lui explique 1 fois que c'est pas bien. Il recommence, tu lui re-explique, etc ... sauf que si au bout de la dixime fois il n'a toujours pas compris je suis pour la fess.


Et avec la fesse, magie ! Il comprend !
De plus, que je suis sr que les gamins qui font le moins de conneries sont ceux qui ont reu beaucoup de fesses.

----------


## clairetj

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais... je regrette un peu que tes parents ne t'ai pas donn de fesse pour t'apprendre l'orthographe et la grammaire...


Ils l'ont fait mais que veux-tu, je suis un indcrottable mauvais de la langue franaise  ::cry::

----------


## ManusDei

> A aucun moment on ne remet en cause l'implication des jeunes dans leur scolarit. Sauf que si vous avez la "chance" de vivre dans des cits les politiques vivent vous voir (alors oui surtout pour leur image) et vous avez plus de chance de voir les choses bouger. Mais le mme jeune qui vit  la campagne lui tout le monde s'en fou.


Les lus sont plus proches des citoyens  la campagne. Parce que justement dans les petits bleds o on dit bonjour, o tout le monde se connat, ben tout le monde connat l'lu, ou ses copains.




> Et avec la fesse, magie ! Il comprend !
> De plus, que je suis sr que les gamins qui font le moins de conneries sont ceux qui ont reu beaucoup de fesses.


Non, mais la fesse peut pousser le gamin  rflchir avant d'agir, car il sait qu'il peut y avoir des consquences... cuisantes  ::aie:: 
Ca rsout pas le cas de "pas vu pas pris", c'est pas parfait.

----------


## clairetj

> Non, mais la fesse peut pousser le gamin  rflchir avant d'agir, car il sait qu'il peut y avoir des consquences... cuisantes 
> Ca rsout pas le cas de "pas vu pas pris", c'est pas parfait.


En mme temps je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une solution pour rsoudre le cas "pas vu pas pris"

----------


## Marco46

> Enfin voil, moi quand j'vous vois dbattre sur "pourquoi le niveau baisse" sans avoir l'air de savoir ce qu'il se passe dans une salle de classe aujourd'hui, je trouve a un peu triste (enfin, je me comprend..).


Moi a me rend triste de constater que vous ne savez pas mieux lire que le journaleux du dbut du topic.

Le niveau moyen ne baisse pas, *il est stable*, comme le PIB depuis de nombreuses annes. On est pas en dclin, on est staaaaable,   l'arrt. Du coup certains nous passent devant, logique, donc le classement lui se dgrade, mais pas le niveau.

A noter que pour les lites le niveau est au top, et pour les milieux les plus modestes le niveau est catastrophique, du coup en moyenne a fait du stable.

Donc le vrai dbat c'est pas de savoir si l'cole fonctionne mal d'une manire gnrale, mais de savoir pourquoi elle fonctionne trs trs bien dans certains cas, et trs trs mal dans d'autres.

----------


## Invit

C'est fout, avec les gosses comme avec les criminels, on reste persuads que c'est la lourdeur de la sanction qui est dissuasive.

Et puis les fesses, au bout d'un moment, t'en as plus rien  faire. Perso je prfrais prendre une claque que d'tre priv de jeux vidos pendant une semaine. C'est un peu pnible sur le moment, mais c'est rapide.
a sert strictement  rien une claque, il n'y a pas d'ducation derrire a. C'est juste que c'est facile. On frappe et c'est fini. C'est plus simple que d'expliquer  ton gamin pourquoi il est priv de jeux vidos pendant une semaine. Lui rpter quand il insistera alors que la punition n'est pas leve...

Je ne sais pas d'o a vient, mais aujourd'hui les enfants sont la seule catgorie de personne que l'on peut frapper. C'est socialement admis. Et encore je dis "personne", je devrais dire "tre vivant". Joey Starr frappe un singe, a fait un scandale. Par contre pour les gosses, on en est mme  regretter le temps o on les frappait encore plus.


On a tous reu des fesses ( part les fils de hippies  ::aie:: ). La question n'est pas de savoir si a nous a fait du bien ou du mal, mais est-ce que sans ces fesses on aurait t forcment moins bien duqus ?

----------


## fredoche

tout  fait gastiflex

Mais attention tu vas te faire traiter de bobo par une flope de vieux racs

----------


## ManusDei

La fesse est un moyen de sanction parmi d'autres... pas le seul, l'Unique (pour dans les tnbres les lier).

----------


## clairetj

Et puis on peut retourner la question: En quoi l'explication donnerai t-elle de meilleurs "rsultats" que la fess ?

Personnellement je pense que a doit tre du 50-50

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et avec la fesse, magie ! Il comprend !
> De plus, que je suis sr que les gamins qui font le moins de conneries sont ceux qui ont reu beaucoup de fesses.


La fesse seule ne sert pas  grand-chose. C'est un moyen d'ducation, comme la privation. Si tu prives ton gamin de jeux vido pendant une semaine, comme a, sans explication, juste parce que t'es nerv, a n'aura pas plus d'impact qu'une fesse ou une claque sans explication.

Aprs tout dpend de l'enfant, des parents, du contexte, ... Je ne suis pas pour la fesse, je suis contre l'interdire, c'est un peu diffrent. 

Je ne sais pas si c'est rac' de donner une fesse, ou de penser qu'une "bonne" fesse ne peut pas faire de mal ( noter que "bonne" fesse, ne veut pas dire douloureuse ou forte, mais "donner  bon escient"). On pourrait dire aussi que le laxisme 68ard est rac' parce que a fait quand un bail que 68 est pass, et on nous le bassine comme l'apothose, mais qu'au final, on est dans la merde depuis ce temps-l environ ...  ::aie::

----------


## david06600

> Joey Starr frappe un singe, a fait un scandale. Par contre pour les gosses, on en est mme  regretter le temps o on les frappait encore plus.


Juste pour relativiser un peu, le singe avait le gabarit d'un nouveau-n et c'est prit des claques au niveau du visage, c'est peut tre a qui tait choquant.

Sinon le point souligner par le journaliste, c'est de donner plus de moyens  certains tablissements scolaires.  Qu'est ce qui lui permet de dire que les tablissements du centre-ville disposent ncessairement de plus de moyens ?

----------


## transgohan

J'ai un ami qui quand il avait fait une connerie devait aller jouer une partie de Scrabble avec mamie.  ::mouarf:: 
Passons sur le fait que certains adoraient jouer avec leurs grand parents, mais l dans son cas il est devenu rapidement assez sage.  ::): 
Il existe comme dit de nombreuses punitions, le tout est de trouver celle qui sert  quelque chose.

----------


## souviron34

> Il semblerait que l'on tende  allger les cours d'histoire-go, de sciences humaines donc. Je trouve a trs dommage, prjudiciable. Car c'est un des rares outils pour apprhender le monde.


Tout  fait, mais c'est malheureusement une tendance lourde depuis plus de 20 ans...





> Les notes au collge sont trs leves  mes yeux, trs tonnant pour moi. Moyenne gnrale de classe autour de 15, moyenne gnrale d'une classe en maths autour de 15. Ca laisse  penser que l'on value pas la mme chose qu' notre poque, mais mes souvenirs sont flous  ce sujet.


Peut-tre flous, mais justes..  ::): 

Quand je lis la remarque de _BenoitM_ :




> Ca me fait toujours marr ce genre de reflexion.
> On s'tonne qu'une classe russis, qu'il y a pas d'assez d'checs. 
> On ne juge pas le niveau atteint par les lves mais on veut qu'il y a aie des checs comme preuve de la soit-disant difficult. (et aprs on se plainds que l'enseignement coute cher, que l'enseignement est ingalitaire et que les enqutes pisa soit mauvaise)
> 
> Perso si j'tais prof et que la moyenne de ma classe serait de 12 , je me poserai des questions sur mon travail.


Je dirais que a ne m'tonne pas trop au vu de ses autres posts.. Mais le fin fond du truc, Benoit, c'est que si tout le monde a 15, comment distinguer les bons des moins bons ??

Parce que  l'cole, c'est comme  la vie, hein ?? y'a des bons, des pas bons. Y'a des chanceux de milieux, et des pas..   

C'est comme pour ton salaire. Si on joue, du balayeur de rue au PDG de Renault, sur un delta de 5 euros, ou que dans ta boite, le stagiare gagne autant que le mec qui a 20 ans de boite, tu vas faire quoi ??


Et quand tu vas faire un tour sur le forum Algorithmes, tu vois bien que les maths, tous ces mecs qui ont bac+3 ou autres et qui utilisent Matkab, ben y-z-y pigent pas une gamelle....

Alors moi je veux bien ? On est super-contents, on vit dans une socit gniale, tout le monde a des bonnes notes, y'a pas de frustrs...

Et dnc on ne fait aucune diffrence entre le mec qui a des pdispositions, QUEL QUE SOIT SON MILIEU, donc y compris le mec de la zone qui est vachement bon, et le clampin fils du Batonnier de la ville qui redouvle depuis 3 ans, de toutes faons il s'en fout...


Tu vois, l'accroissement des ingalits dans le systme, a vient de l...  ::roll:: 






> Ce que je sais, c'est qu'il est certain qu'il y a de grosses inegalites entre les differents etablissements, et ce au moins des le college, peut-etre en primaire.


Voir ci-dessus..





> Mais dire "le niveau baisse", "c'etait mieux avant", "aujourd'hui c'est catastrophique", "les eleves ne savent plus rien" et ce genre de choses, c'est ce qui se passe depuis des generations, et pourtant on ne retrouve absolument pas ces constatations envers les adultes. Donc il faut aussi arreter un peu de se lamenter.


Et pourtant.. Va voir sur le forum Algo... Je peux t'assurer que pour un scientifique a fait plus que mal aux yeux, a fait mal au coeur...

Entre le manque cruel de notions de bases, et le manque cruel d'orthographe, et le manque cruel de rflexion et de logique, il y a de quoi dssprer..

Alors le tournant a t pris il y a un moment (dbut des annes 70), mais il y avait encore jusqu'il y a peu (dbut 90) quand mme une certaine vlauation...

Alors vous tes jeunes, et a vous semble la prhistoire si je vous parle des annes 80...  Mais vous verrez que 20 ans, c'est super-rapide....

Et oui, je peux absolument t'assurer que le niveau global a bais, y compris chez les "lites".... Entre connaisances Wiki , abandon de la philo et de l'hostire-go, et culture Internet (_y compris celle des profs, qui sont de la gnration justement  avoir t les premiers "bnficiaire" de ces "rformes"_), ce que je vois ici et ailleurs est BEAUCOUP plus faible  diplme gal que ce que c'tait il y a 25 ans...



Quant  la fesse, autant il est stupide de faire une "ducation  la fesse", autant il et stupide d'appeler a "une violence sur enfant", et que  servirait  rien... Je vais (encore !!!!) me faire traiter de rac... Mais je m'en contrefous.. (_alors que vraiment en plus c'est pas le cas, mais bon.. Vu les apriori de certains ici et ailleurs..._)

Au cas o certains n'auraient pas remarqu, t'as beau expliqu ce que tu veux, les enfants ne ragissent pas par rapport  la comprhension, trs souvent, et suivant les cas...

C'est comme avec les animaux : faire faire ses besoins  son chat dans sa gamelle prend une certaine "ducation", de mme que faire qu'un chien n'aboie pas chaque fois que quelqu'un passe  1 mtre...

Ben il y a certains cas o avec des gamins c'est pareil.. Et que celui qui explique tout et dit que la fesse et une violence prenne rdv avec ses enfants lorsqu'ils auront 35 ans, ou simplement se juge avec un esprit critique par rapport aux demandes de ses enfants et son esclavage / russite - ou pas..

----------


## Jipt

Calme-toi, souviron34, calme-toi, c'est mauvais pour ton cur de t'nerver comme a  ::mrgreen:: 

Je sais quand tu t'nerves : tu as les doigts qui se mlangent sur le clavier -- tu veux en dire tellement, et vite, que a le fait pas  ::aie:: 

Morceaux choisis :



> (...) Et dnc on ne fait aucune diffrence entre le mec qui a des pdispositions, QUEL QUE SOIT SON MILIEU, donc y compris le mec de la zone qui est vachement bon, et le clampin fils du Batonnier de la ville qui redouvle depuis 3 ans, de toutes faons il s'en fout...
> 
> Alors le tournant a t pris il y a un moment (dbut des annes 70), mais il y avait encore jusqu'il y a peu (dbut 90) quand mme une certaine vlauation...
> 
> Et oui, je peux absolument t'assurer que le niveau global a bais, y compris chez les "lites".... Entre connaisances Wiki , abandon de la philo et de l'hostire-go, et culture Internet (_y compris celle des profs, qui sont de la gnration justement  avoir t les premiers "bnficiaires" de ces "rformes"_), (...)


Bien  toi,

----------


## souviron34

> Calme-toi, souviron34, calme-toi, c'est mauvais pour ton cur de t'nerver comme a



lol je suis (et j'tais) trs calme, pas du tout nerv..   ::mrgreen:: 

Mais je tape vite d'une part, et d'autre part j'ai des touches qui marquent pas (_et j'ai aussi dvelopp avec l'ge une certaine dyslexie sur les touches dans certains mots_ )

----------


## MABROUKI

bonsoir   tous




> *Souviron*C'est comme avec les animaux : faire faire ses besoins  son chat dans sa gamelle prend une certaine "ducation", de mme que faire qu'un chien n'aboie pas chaque fois que quelqu'un passe  1 mtre...


Mais tu as absulement raison sur ce point...Car les gens ne semblent pas voir qu'il y a des comportements qui relevent du "dressage" de l'animal humain (c'est un animal<=> raisonnable ) et ceux relevant de l' '"apprentissage" qui fait appel  sa raison...
Quand l'enfant fait appel  son instinct naturel -fourberie,ruse ou violence -il faut dresser ,et seule une ruse,fourberie ou violence adaptee bien sur   son age peut le ramener au droit chemin...
Quand l'enfant fait appel  son instinct naturel d'apprentissage  -erreur de bonne foi,erreur de jugement ,de logique - il faut parler d'abord  son entendement et en cas de recidive sevir ,punir par des privations proprtionnees  l'erreur,..

Toute  la difficulte d'une bonne education en bas age est l...
Quant au niveau scolaire il faut faire la part des choses ,le niveau des eleves depend largement et malheusement de celui des enseignants....
Toute l'ampleur  du probleme est l et ce sont les profs qu'on doit incriminer ,les eleves n'etant que le fruit amer de leur travail ...

----------


## fcharton2

> Quant au niveau scolaire il faut faire la part des choses ,le niveau des eleves depend largement et malheusement de celui des enseignants.... Toute l'ampleur  du probleme est l et ce sont les profs qu'on doit incriminer ,les eleves n'etant que le fruit amer de leur travail ...


Ca me parait un peu facile, comme explication. Quand un projet informatique drape, choue, rend quelque chose de peu satisfaisant ou de bugu, il est rare que les dveloppeurs soient les seuls responsables (mme s'il ont toujours une part de responsabilit, ne leur en dplaise).

C'est pareil avec les profs. Ils ont leur part dans la situation actuelle, mais il n'est pas certain qu'elle soit si importante. 

Doit on blmer les professeurs de la baisse du niveau de franais quand on a rduit significativement les horaires pour faire de la place  des autres matires (l'anglais au CP, c'est mignon, mais si c'est au dtriment de la lecture, c'est ridicule). Doit on leur reprocher les ingalits quand dans certaines coles, le franais, langue d'enseignement, n'est pas la langue maternelle d'une partie importante de la classe? 

Doit on s'tonner de la baisse du niveau quand les objectifs fixs par les ministres successifs sont purement quantitatifs (x% d'une classe d'ge au bac, ou en licence, quitte  donner des consignes de "clmence" lors de la notation)? 

Doit on s'tonner de la difficult des professeurs  exercer une profession qui repose en partie sur l'autorit quand la socit respecte de moins en moins l'autorit, et qu'une majorit mprise cordialement ces loosers et ces feignants? les profs qui duquent LEURS enfants...

Doit on enfin s'tonner qu'aprs une trentaine d'anne de ce gentil mpris des parents diplms, qui ont du mal avec la rgle de trois malgr leur bac plus machin chose (mais savent la retrouver sur Google,  ct de la clef du champ de tir...), et des hauts fonctionnaires du ministres qui en savent tellement plus que les autres (la preuve, c'est qu'ils n'ont jamais t profs, eux...), les concours de recrutement n'attirent plus grand monde, et que dans certaines acadmies, on finisse par recruter des gens qui n'ont pas le niveau, qu'on sous paie en change, qu'on mprise de toutes faons, et dont on s'tonne qu'ils ne soient gure motivs?

Bref, il y a certainement une part de responsabilit des profs dans l'chec scolaire, mais je doute qu'elle soit majoritaire.

Je recommande particulirement ce blog
http://www.laviemoderne.net/

Francois

----------


## el_slapper

Souviron34 : l ou tu te gourres massivement, c'est quand tu dis " diplme gal". les promotions sont de plus en plus larges. Leur taille a quasiment doubl entre mon temps(milieu des annes 90) et aujourd'hui. Et elles avaient largement augment depuis ton temps, dj.

Donc, le mme diplme n'est pas du tout gal. La selection est bien moins forte. Un type un peu dou en maths peut rentrer l ou avant il fallait tre super(bon, la selection par les maths, c'est pas terrible, mais a limine quand mme les plus bas potentiels).

Donc, c'est normal qu' diplome gal, le niveau ne soit plus l. C'est une consquence mcanique de la massification des recrutements. Ca n'est pas scandaleux.

Ce qui est scandaleux, c'est qu'on apprenne plus aux jeunes  rflchir(mais a, tu l'as dj dit).

----------


## ManusDei

> Souviron34 : l ou tu te gourres massivement, c'est quand tu dis " diplme gal". les promotions sont de plus en plus larges. Leur taille a quasiment doubl entre mon temps(milieu des annes 90) et aujourd'hui. Et elles avaient largement augment depuis ton temps, dj.


Ca vient en bonne partie du fait que plus de familles aujourd'hui ont les moyens d'envoyer leurs enfants faire des tudes longues. Et pas simplement une notion de niveau.

----------


## fcharton2

> Ca vient en bonne partie du fait que plus de familles aujourd'hui ont les moyens d'envoyer leurs enfants faire des tudes longues. Et pas simplement une notion de niveau.


Ca dpend des "promotions" dont on parle. Dans les formation slectives (grandes coles accessibles sur concours), le nombre de places a  peu prs doubl au cours des 20 dernires annes. L'X, comme centrale, sont passes de 300  un peu plus de 500 lves par promo, l'augmentation est encore plus nette pour des coles ayant traditionnellement de petites promotions. 

A dmographie  peu prs quivalente, le doublement des places revient  une baisse de niveau, d'autant plus forte que l'cole tait "moyenne" (en gros, les admis  l'X d'aujourd'hui correspondent en gros aux X+Centrale d'il y a une trentaine d'annes, ceux de Centrale paris correspondent en gros  Suplec+ Centrale Lyon , etc etc etc...) A moins de considrer que le niveau scientifique en terminale ou en prpa a augment d'autant, c'est une baisse (et je pense qu'on la verrait assez facilement si on comparait les sujets d'admissibilit entre les annes 70, les annes 90, et aujourd'hui). 

Pour les coles au sommet de l'chelle, a ne change pas grand chose, pour les plus petites (ENSI notamment), c'est beaucoup plus net. 

Ajoute  cela l'augmentation du nombre des coles prives, et tu as des tas de raisons de t'interroger sur le niveau des licences, et mme des masters (a partir du doctorat, les choses sont trs diffrentes)

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> A dmographie  peu prs quivalente


Je pense justement que la dmographie n'est pas quivalente. Un bon lve sera toujours pouss par les profs  continuer, mais maintenant plus de familles peuvent assumer le cot d'un enfant qui fait des tudes (en partie grce aux bourses, mais pas que).

Je pense qu'il est plus rare maintenant (mais que a existe encore) qu'un gamin brillant soit envoy sur des tudes courtes parce que ses parents ne peuvent pas en assumer le cot.

----------


## BenoitM

> Quand je lis la remarque de _BenoitM_ :
> 
> Je dirais que a ne m'tonne pas trop au vu de ses autres posts.. Mais le fin fond du truc, Benoit, c'est que si tout le monde a 15, comment distinguer les bons des moins bons ??


Tu sais une moyenne a 15/20 ca veut dire qu'il y a des gens a 12 et d'autres  20.

De plus ce qui me pose problme, c'est de dfinir la difficult en fonction des rsultats des autres et non d'un critre objectif.
Les gens ne regardent pas les buts qu'atteignent les lves mais seulement si il y a bien des lves en checs.
Pour certains, si il y a 15 lves qui russissent et 5 qui ratent ca veut dire que le cours est bon. Si il y en a 20 qui russissent c'est que le cours est trop facile mais c'est peut-tre simplement le prof qui s'occupe des lves en difficult et pas l'autre.

Nous sommes pour l'instant dans un systme d'ducation pour tous.
Si tu veux faire des adaptations pour les meilleurs alors faut adapter les cours pour.
De plus  quel niveau doit-on mettre les cours?
Se baser sur le niveau moyen? Le niveau des 20% les meilleurs? Des 10% ou simplement du meilleur et ne pas s'occuper des autres qui sont plus "mauvais"




> C'est comme avec les animaux : faire faire ses besoins  son chat dans sa gamelle prend une certaine "ducation", de mme que faire qu'un chien n'aboie pas chaque fois que quelqu'un passe  1 mtre...
> 
> Ben il y a certains cas o avec des gamins c'est pareil.. Et que celui qui explique tout et dit que la fesse et une violence prenne rdv avec ses enfants lorsqu'ils auront 35 ans, ou simplement se juge avec un esprit critique par rapport aux demandes de ses enfants et son esclavage / russite - ou pas..


Et ben comparer des enfants  des chats...
En fait c'est un peu le mme raisonnement que ces "gentil" talibans qui pensent que le mme systme d'ducation est adapt pour les femmes.

Ah oui toi c'est diffrent, c'est pour des enfants et pas la gente fminine.
Et c'est a partir de quel ge la fess n'est plus utile?
Car pour les adultes elle est interdite.

En gnral la fess, c'est un bon systme d'apprentissage jusqu' ce que la personne devienne plus forte que toi.

ps: j'ai dj gifl et maintenue un enfant, mais ca ne fait pas partie d'un systme d'ducation mais plutt de raction d colre ou de dfense.

----------


## Captain_JS

> bonsoir   tous
> 
> 
> 
> Mais tu as absulement raison sur ce point...Car les gens ne semblent pas voir qu'il y a des comportements qui relevent du "dressage" de l'animal humain (c'est un animal<=> raisonnable ) et ceux relevant de l' '"apprentissage" qui fait appel  sa raison...
> Quand l'enfant fait appel  son instinct naturel -fourberie,ruse ou violence -il faut dresser ,et seule une ruse,fourberie ou violence adaptee bien sur   son age peut le ramener au droit chemin...
> Quand l'enfant fait appel  son instinct naturel d'apprentissage  -erreur de bonne foi,erreur de jugement ,de logique - il faut parler d'abord  son entendement et en cas de recidive sevir ,punir par des privations proprtionnees  l'erreur,..


 ::ccool::  et, si je peux me permettre, j'ajouterais l'exemple du four chaud  ::mouarf:: 
Vous avez beau expliquer 50 fois  un enfant de ne pas toucher le four chaud il va se bruler, il va tenter de le faire jusqu' ce qu'il russisse et se brule  ::aie::  et l il va comprendre et il n'y aura plus besoin de lui rexpliquer, juste de lui rappeler qu'il s'est brul  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> Et ben comparer des enfants  des chats...


Comment persuades-tu un enfant de ne pas mettre sa main sur une plaque lectrique, ou ses doigts dans une prise ?


@Captain_JS:  tu m'as eu .. Grilled !!!!    ::mrgreen::  (_si j'ose dire_ )

----------


## clairetj

> et, si je peux me permettre, j'ajouterais l'exemple du four chaud 
> Vous avez beau expliquer 50 fois  un enfant de ne pas toucher le four chaud il va se bruler, il va tenter de le faire jusqu' ce qu'il russisse et se brule  et l il va comprendre et il n'y aura plus besoin de lui rexpliquer, juste de lui rappeler qu'il s'est brul


Mais euh ... c'est moi qui l'ai dit en premier l'histoire du four, t'es gros vilain voleur pas beau  ::cry::

----------


## ManusDei

> En gnral la fess, c'est un bon systme d'apprentissage jusqu' ce que la personne devienne plus forte que toi.


Ou que la personne comprenne la notion acte => consquences.

Un gamin qui fait des conneries et qui a pour seule punition un grand discours... ben avec moi c'tait pas franchement efficace jusqu' un certain ge (et mme aprs il a fallut quelques piqures de rappel).

----------


## fcharton2

> Je pense qu'il est plus rare maintenant (mais que a existe encore) qu'un gamin brillant soit envoy sur des tudes courtes parce que ses parents ne peuvent pas en assumer le cot.


Je ne crois pas que cela ait t le cas depuis longtemps, en fait. J'ai eu mon bac en 82, et  l'poque, les bons lves du lyce taient suivis et pousss par les profs, et envoys en classe prpa, o ils avaient des bourses et des aides.

Le problme, ce n'est pas les bons lves, mais les lves moyens. De mon temps, ceux des milieux populaires, on les orientait en 3eme, et donc ils ne passaient pas leur bac. Aujourd'hui, ils ont le bac, mais ils se retrouvent dans des collges, voire des lyces o une partie de la classe ne sait pas lire, avec les cours d'un niveau trs faible, et donc, ils sortent avec un niveau nettement plus bas que les autres.

Mais ils peuvent ensuite avoir une bourse, pour faire des tudes longues  la fac qui ne garantissent rien au bout. 

Les gosses de milieux plus aiss, eux, bnficieront d'aides scolaires (payantes), de lyces au niveau meilleur, et des coles prives, qui leur donneront un diplme pas meilleur que les autres, mais surtout un rseau.

Je crois que le systme est devenu plus ingalitaire, en fait.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

Bon, je suis en plein dans l'ducation de ma fille (2 ans et demi), donc on va dire que je me sens un peu concern par la sujet.

Grosso modo, discuter  ses limites. Mais clairement, les claques (petites hein, je ne suis pas une brute, plutt des tapes pour montrer que les limites ont t plus que dpasses), a ne marche pas. Plus que d'ge il s'agit de priodes. On alterne entre priodes o la discussion suffit et priodes o la punition est ncessaire. (Enfin tout a jusqu' 2 ans et demi, j'ai pas plus d'exprience que a  ::D: ).

Et comme toujours dans l'ducation, y'a pas de solution miracle, et comme disait Freud, faites ce que vous voulez, de toute faon ce sera mal fait.

Aprs sur l'histoire du four je ne suis pas d'accord. On peut aussi lui montrer et lui faire sentir la chaleur sans qu'elle se brle, ce que nous avons fait et elle a trs bien compris (et de mme avec les boissons chaudes, tant de grands buveurs de ths/cafs).

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne crois pas que cela ait t le cas depuis longtemps, en fait. J'ai eu mon bac en 82, et  l'poque, les bons lves du lyce taient suivis et pousss par les profs, et envoys en classe prpa, o ils avaient des bourses et des aides.
> 
> Le problme, ce n'est pas les bons lves, mais les lves moyens. De mon temps, ceux des milieux populaires, on les orientait en 3eme, et donc ils ne passaient pas leur bac. Aujourd'hui, ils ont le bac, mais ils se retrouvent dans des collges, voire des lyces o une partie de la classe ne sait pas lire, avec les cours d'un niveau trs faible, et donc, ils sortent avec un niveau nettement plus bas que les autres.
> 
> Mais ils peuvent ensuite avoir une bourse, pour faire des tudes longues  la fac qui ne garantissent rien au bout. 
> 
> Les gosses de milieux plus aiss, eux, bnficieront d'aides scolaires (payantes), de lyces au niveau meilleur, et des coles prives, qui leur donneront un diplme pas meilleur que les autres, mais surtout un rseau.
> 
> Je crois que le systme est devenu plus ingalitaire, en fait.
> ...


Le systme n'est pas devenu plus ingalitaire, mais par contre les moyens qu'utilisent les lites pour se protger (faut bien assurer la reproduction sociale comme disait mon ami Pierre) ont volu en mme temps que le systme.

----------


## BenoitM

> Comment persuades-tu un enfant de ne pas mettre sa main sur une plaque lectrique, ou ses doigts dans une prise ?


Euh je suis pas persuader que lui mettre une fess prventivement marche.
Je sais que ca marche avec les animaux mais il faut quelque rcidive.

Et bon pour le four, le plus efficase, je pense, c'est qu'elle se brule plutot que de la frapper parce qu'elle touche un four froid.

Montr qu'un four brule en mettant sa main contre, n'est pas pour moi une punition corporelle, lui mettre la main sur le four parce qu'il a fait quelque chose de mal est une punition (ne pas faire le test avec un four a 200C :p)





> Plus que d'ge il s'agit de priodes. On alterne entre priodes o la discussion suffit et priodes o la punition est ncessaire. (Enfin tout a jusqu' 2 ans et demi, j'ai pas plus d'exprience que a ).





> Ou que la personne comprenne la notion acte => consquences.
> 
> Un gamin qui fait des conneries et qui a pour seule punition un grand discours... ben avec moi c'tait pas franchement efficace jusqu' un certain ge (et mme aprs il a fallut quelques piqures de rappel).


Euh oui mais pourquoi associe non fese  non punition et a juste grand discourt?
Il y a d'autre technique de punition que la fese
deplus ce qui est surtout reprocher c'est la fesse comme *systme* 
d'ducation,

ps: je ne pense pas que mettre une tappe a un enfant de 2 ans est considr comme une fse.

----------


## GPPro

> Euh oui mais pourquoi associe non fese  non punition et a juste grand discourt?
> Il y a d'autre technique de punition que la fese
> deplus ce qui est surtout reprocher c'est la fesse comme *systme* 
> d'ducation,
> 
> ps: je ne pense pas que mettre une tappe a un enfant de 2 ans est considr comme une fse.


A mon avis tu ne mets pas une vraie fesse  un enfant de 2 ans.

----------


## BenoitM

> A mon avis tu ne mets pas une vraie fesse  un enfant de 2 ans.


Oui mais ceux qui sont contre la rglementation "anti-fesse" pense qu'on veut interdire toutes punitions, que si on mets une giffle un gosse on va mettre la personne en prison.

Autre point ceux qui trouvent normalement d'infliger une punition corporelle  leurs enfants trouvent inadmisible qu'une autre personne puisse le faire

----------


## souviron34

> deplus ce qui est surtout reprocher c'est la fesse comme *systme* 
> d'ducation,



Euh..... 

A part quelques hurluberlus, personne ne soutient a.. 

Sauf que justement les "interdictions"  visent ce "systme", qui est pour le moins trs trs peu rpandu, et par contre affecte tous les parents "normaux", c'est  dire l'crasante majorit..

C'est en a que c'est tordu.... 


Les parents, de manire gnrale, ne visent pas  battre leurs enfants..  Et ta drive qui te fait me comparer aux Talibans est .... trs rvlatrice...

Tu as l'air en parfaite contradiction : tu parles de gens qui utiliseraient un "systme", et quand on te dit que dans certains (_et donc pas comme un systme_) cas il n'y a pas vraiment d'autre solutions, tu nous traites de talibans...

 ::roll:: 


Moi je m'en souviens rellement de 2.. La premire tait - rtrospectivement - totalement justifie.. J'tais  la maternelle. Je jouais dans la cour... Et j'ai pas senti ma force. J'ai bouscul - violemment - une fille. Qui est tomb par terre, sur le goudron de la cour, et s'est ouvert le crne (_pas grave, mais a saignait un max_).. Quand mon pre est venu me chercher, il m'en a foutu une belle.....en pulbic. Pendant 2 jours j'ai diffiicilement pu m'asseoir.. . Et a m'a sacrment servi.. Parce que plus tard, ado, et, chaque fois que je me chamaillais et qu'on commenait  se bousculer un peu, j'y ai repens.. Et je me suis retenu.... et je n'ai plus jamais bless quelqu'un de toute ma vie...

----------


## Captain_JS

> Mais euh ... c'est moi qui l'ai dit en premier l'histoire du four, t'es gros vilain voleur pas beau


 ::aie::  heu, dsol ?  ::aie::  j'avoue j'ai saut une page  ::mrgreen::  et manque de bol tu tais dedans  ::mouarf::   ::cry::

----------


## Captain_JS

> Autre point ceux qui trouvent normalement d'infliger une punition corporelle  leurs enfants trouvent inadmisible qu'une autre personne puisse le faire


Oui c'est normal, quelle est la lgitimit d'une autre personne ?
Les parents c'est leur job l'ducation, le voisin ou l'oncle (ou autre) ne sont pas vu par les enfants comme dtenteurs d'un droit  duquer, donc le message ne passe pas et la fesse ne sert  rien

----------


## ManusDei

> Je ne crois pas que cela ait t le cas depuis longtemps, en fait. J'ai eu mon bac en 82, et  l'poque, les bons lves du lyce taient suivis et pousss par les profs, et envoys en classe prpa, o ils avaient des bourses et des aides.


Oups, j'ai confondu vos annes de naissance (souviron et toi) et la date  laquelle vous avez du finir vos tudes  ::aie:: 





> Euh oui mais pourquoi associe non fese  non punition et a juste grand discourt?
> Il y a d'autre technique de punition que la fese
> deplus ce qui est surtout reprocher c'est la fesse comme *systme* 
> d'ducation,


Ok. Ton post prcdent semblait vouloir dire que la fesse c'est mal et toujours inutile et violent.

----------


## BenoitM

> Sauf que justement les "interdictions" visent ce "systme", qui est pour le moins trs trs peu rpandu, et par contre affecte tous les parents "normaux", c'est  dire l'crasante majorit..
> 
> C'est en a que c'est tordu....


La loi est pour poser des normes, aprs il y a l'application de celle-ci et le discernement des policier/juges.
Il y a 30-40 ans on trouvait normalement qu'un prof tappe ses elves...
Plusieurs pays l'ont dj interdit.
Cf pays nordique, qu'on vente tant pour leurs qualit (pisa, politesse).




> Tu as l'air en parfaite contradiction : tu parles de gens qui utiliseraient un "systme", et quand on te dit que dans certains (et donc pas comme un systme) cas il n'y a pas vraiment d'autre solutions, tu nous traites de talibans...


Tes "cas" ne sont surement pas les mme que les miens.




> La premire tait - rtrospectivement - totalement justifie.. J'tais  la maternelle. Je jouais dans la cour... Et j'ai pas senti ma force. J'ai bouscul - violemment - une fille. Qui est tomb par terre, sur le goudron de la cour, et s'est ouvert le crne (pas grave, mais a saignait un max).


Donc tu dis que, tu as fait quelque chose sans le faire expres et que la sanction te parrait justifier?



> Et a m'a sacrment servi.. Parce que plus tard, ado, et, chaque fois que je me chamaillais et qu'on commenait  se bousculer un peu, j'y ai repens.. Et je me suis retenu..


Une autre punition t'aurait peut-tre fait le mme effet.





> Oui c'est normal, quelle est la lgitimit d'une autre personne ?
> Les parents c'est leur job l'ducation, le voisin ou l'oncle (ou autre) ne sont pas vu par les enfants comme dtenteurs d'un droit  duquer, donc le message ne passe pas et la fesse ne sert  rien


Et un juge? un policier, un prof il a quelle crdibilit?
Cf plus haut Il y a 30-40 ans on trouvait ca normal qu'un prof puisse infliger des punitions corporelles maintenant on trouve ca abrant.





> Ok. Ton post prcdent semblait vouloir dire que la fesse c'est mal et toujours inutile et violent.


Non c'est le mal et violent.
Maintenant ce que tu as dcrit ce n'est pas une fesse.

Et il ne faut pas pas confondre une raction pidermique condamnable et un systme d'ducation.

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

> Viables oui. En maths, sciences cela me parait correspondre  ce que j'tudiais  l'poque, peut tre mme avec un peu d'avance car je ne me rappelle pas travailler les quations du second degr et les identits remarquables au collge


Je ne sais pas  quand remontent tes annes collge et lyce. Moi, c'tait de 1988  1996 (j'ai fait deux terminales)

Les identits remarquables, je les ai vues en quatrime. On les voit maintenant en troisime.

Pour les quations du deuxime degr, on ne voit toujours la technique gnrale (cette du discriminant) qu'en premire. En revanche, grce  des techniques de factorisations niveaux collge et / ou seconde, on peut tout de mme rsoudre certaines quations du deuxime degr avant la premire. C'tait pareil de mon temps, si ce n'est que des quations faisant intervenir des factorisations tordues dans leur rsolution, j'en ai fait ds la quatrime. Aujourd'hui peu en font avant la seconde.

De mon temps on commenait les vecteurs en troisime. Maintenant on n'en fait qu'en seconde, et ceux qui partent en premire ES n'en font plus jamais.

En revanche on commence les probas ds la troisime, avant ce n'tait qu'en premire, oui mais les probas c'est facile... en remplaant, en 3me, les vecteurs par les probas, on a choisi la facilit.

Dans les programmes de premire et de terminale ES, la notion de limite  t supprime (oups... pas sr pour la terminale ES). Pourtant, on enseigne toujours la drivation  partir de la premire (???).

Dans les formulaires de drivation, la drivation d'une compose a disparu.
D'ailleurs, presque tout l'enseignement des composes a disparu. Il n'en reste qu'assez pour faire certains calculs de limites... dans les cours o on sait encore ce que sont les limites.

En terminale S, on ne fait plus d'intgration par partie, on ne se sert plus des nombres complexes pour l'criture de transformations du plan.

Les barycentes n'existent plus.

L'tude des fonctions trigonomtriques ne se voit plus entre la seconde et la premire mais entre la premire et la terminale.

On sort sa calculatrice pour calculer 3 * 18.

Le chapitre "configurations du plan" en seconde, est en pratique escamot par presque tous les profs.

On n'enseigne plus que si la drive ne s'annule qu'en un nombre fini de points sur un intervalle I, alors la monotonie sur I est tout de mme stricte.

On n'a plus aucune exigence quant  aux capacits  manipuler les critures fractionnaires ou  simplifier les racines carres.

On n'a plus l'art de tracer de belles courbes de fonctions, prcises.

Les homothties ont disparu.

La dmonstration, en gomtrie, au collge, est enseigne de manire totalement "mcanique" : on suit un cheminement impos pour dmontrer trois fois rien. On remplace la phase de recherche par des phrases  remplir. On impose un style de rdaction qui ne convient qu' certains types de problmes et rend l'exercice de la dmonstration inintressant au possible. D'ailleurs on ne fait presque plus faire d'exercices de dmonstration aux lves, de ceux o on cherche longtemps la solution et o on se dchire le cerveau pour trouver comment rdiger. On prfre poser cinq questions qui indiquent progressivement la marche  suivre plutt que dire "dmontrez que..."

En revanche on crit des "algorithmes" d'une profonde stupidit  l'aide de logiciels merdiques (avez-vous essay l'insupportable Algobox ?) et on fait utiliser des logiciels de calcul formel  des lves trop jeunes pour en avoir vraiment l'utilit.

OUI, C'ETAIT MIEUX AVANT !

PS : le programme de spcialit de terminale S est meilleur depuis qu'on y a ajout l'arithmtique et les matrices. L, on peut dire que c'est mieux maintenant... mais c'est rserv  une lite, parce qu'aujourd'hui c'est rare les gamins qui connaissent bien ne serait-ce que leurs tables de multiplication.

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

> Ca me fait toujours marr ce genre de reflexion.
> On s'tonne qu'une classe russis, qu'il y a pas d'assez d'checs. 
> On ne juge pas le niveau atteint par les lves mais on veut qu'il y a aie des checs comme preuve de la soit-disant difficult. (et aprs on se plainds que l'enseignement coute cher, que l'enseignement est ingalitaire et que les enqutes pisa soit mauvaise)
> 
> Perso si j'tais prof et que la moyenne de ma classe serait de 12 , je me poserai des questions sur mon travail.


Pour les maths, tu es  mille lieu d'imaginer ce qu'il se passe rellement. Dans une interro de maths de niveau collge, sur vingt points il y en a quinze qui sont donns. C'est une cruelle vrit qu'on ne reconnatra jamais totalement.

Les profs ont la trouille, tellement il y a de parents qui trouveraient normal que leur gamin qui a toujours t une brle en maths et n'a jamais fait le moindre effort pour comprendre les cours puisse tout de mme avoir 15/20  chaque interro. Donc ils surnotent allgrement.

Je ne sais pas si c'est pareil dans les autres matires.

Mais en maths, c'est pas compliqu : le prof dont les classes ont des bonnes moyennes, c'est un prof qui fait des interros faciles. Ceux qui font des interros dures ont des classes  moyennes plus basses et sont donc de manire totalement logique (mais gnralement errone) pris pour de mauvais profs.

On donne quinze points sur vingt au collge, douze points sur vingt en seconde, dix points sur vingt en premire, en terminale et dans les sujets de BAC... on trouve normal qu'un lve de terminale S ne soit pas foutu de lire une dfinition formelle ou de simplifier une criture fractionnaire un peu complique... et on a des classes de terminale S qui ont cinq de moyenne en maths, composes d'lves qui n'ont rien  foutre dans cette filire vu qu'en troisime ils tait dj largus dans cette matire.

Mais c'est de la faute des profs, bien sr.

----------


## souviron34

> Dans les programmes de premire et de terminale ES, la notion de limite  t supprime (oups... pas sr pour la terminale ES). Pourtant, on enseigne toujours la drivation  partir de la premire (???).
> ...
> Les barycentes n'existent plus.
> 
> L'tude des fonctions trigonomtriques ne se voit plus entre la seconde et la premire mais entre la premire et la terminale.
> 
> On sort sa calculatrice pour calculer 3 * 18.
> 
> Le chapitre "configurations du plan" en seconde, est en pratique escamot par presque tous les profs.
> ...


Merci de ces infos  ::): 

Le barycentre n'est plus enseign ??? Mais o va-t-on ??

Mais c'est trs vident, maheureusement,  sur les forum Algo et Matlab...  ::roll:: 

Entre l'nonc des problmes, leurs tentaives de rsolution, le style des rponses  des rponses correctes, et les commentaires du style "_j'y connais rien en maths_", ou au contraire des super-mthodes remplies d'quations pour un calcul de pente ou de point d'inflexion, c'est  pleurer...



Et je voyais hier qu'on expriemtnait la classe "tout lectronique"...

Sans tre contre l'usage de la technologie, je pense que notre civilisation va simplement s'auto-dtruire par ce biais... et je pse mes mots : j'ai bien dit "_civilisation_" dans son acception normale.

Au moindre accroc, un tsunami, un Fulushima, un tramblement de terre comme Haiti une tempte magntique solaire, une tempte qui met  mal les moyens d'acheminer de l'lectricit, etc etc, que devient-on ?? Une socit dont mme les profs n'ont plus le "savoir", mais dpendent de choses qui n'exitent plus, ne sont plus transmissibles... Et des lves qui n'ont plus accs  rien, et n'ont aucun support matriel pour rcuprer la connaissance.  

Il y a donc disparition de la transmission, et donc du savoir. 

Tout ce bel chafaudage ne tient que par l'hypothse - hasardeuse, puisque remise en cause rgulirement - d'une continuit absolue, permanente et sans anicroche aucune - d'un approvisionnement en lectricit... (_et en machines_).


C'est idiot, absurde, et signe forcment, si c'tait gnralis, la fin de notre civilisation, par la disparition du savoir et des moyens de le transmettre..


Et c'est en plus totalement anti-cologique, consommateur de ressources et de budget, nergivore, dpendant des plus grandes multinationales du monde, bref, une vraie russite d'avenir !!!



Sans compter quelques "menus" problmes inhrrents : Rentre universitaire : la guerre des prises lectriques  (Rue89)




> Recharger la batterie de son ordi, cest le dfi quotidien de nombreux tudiants. Peu damphis en sont quips, faute dargent





> Largent : le nerf de la guerre


Bref.... 

Mais tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes ....

----------


## Jipt

> (...)  Dans une interro de maths de niveau collge, sur vingt points il y en a quinze qui sont *donns*. C'est une cruelle vrit qu'on ne reconnatra jamais totalement.


Tu veux dire qu'un lve rend copie blanche et il ramasse 15/20  ::koi:: 




> Les profs ont la trouille, tellement il y a de parents qui trouveraient normal que leur gamin qui a toujours t une brle en maths et n'a jamais fait le moindre effort pour comprendre les cours puisse tout de mme avoir 15/20  chaque interro. Donc ils surnotent allgrement.


Rien compris. 
Ils surnotent, donc ils donnent 15/20  un truc qui en vaut 3 (ou -1  ::mrgreen:: ), et les parents du nul trouvent a normal et donc sont contents, sinon c'est insultes et cassage de gueule ?
C'est le temps de _trouveraient_ et ce _puisse tout de mme_ qui me perturbent la comprenette  ::aie:: 

Tiens, une anecdote pour souviron34 (que je flicite bien fort pour son texte, lumineux !) : il y a qq annes, je vais acheter 2 bombes  air et un truc, dans une boutique d'lectronique.
Le vendeur (jeune) tait occup, je repre mes bombes derrire lui avec leur tiquette, 9 , et le truc sur le comptoir, 4 .
il termine avec son client, pendant ce temps j'ai prpar ma thune, et j'ai l'appoint  ::ccool:: 
Quand c'est  moi, il me sert puis se tourne vers son comptoir, et je savais ce qu'il cherchait.
Alors je lui ai dit qu'il n'y avait quand mme pas besoin de calculette pour a,  9 et 9 18 et 4 22 , je lui ai tendu la thune, il m'a regard avec de grands yeux vides...

----------


## jean_kevin_musclor

CodeurPlusPlus > C'est triste, les franais ne sauront donc plus programmer de la 3D, en mme temps c'est pas grave la France n'investit pas de capitaux dans ce type de choses, et y'a pas besoin d'apprendre les maths pour faire un bts griatrie.

Jipt > Le truc c'est que si les lves ont des mauvaises notes ils brlent la voiture du prof, donc c'est cool, ils ont pas besoin de perdre leur temps  apprendre  l'cole des trucs qui servent  rien, ils peuvent se consacrer  des activits plus lucratives comme chercher un boulot de tlvendeur de chaussettes chinoises.

Heureusement les journalistes de tf1 ont trouv la solution, il suffit de baisser le smic  400 euro:

http://videos.tf1.fr/jt-20h/2013/l-i...n-8310663.html

[mode militant de gauche on]Si en France le cot du travail est trop lev, c'est parce que le cot de la vie est trop lev.[mode militant de gauche off]

[mode militant de droite on]Si en France le cot de la vie est trop lev, c'est parce que le cot du travail est trop lev.[mode militant de droite off]

Voil, profitez-bien de mditer sur ce schme conomique passionnant parce que dans 4 ans c'est la 3me guerre mondiale.

----------


## fcharton2

Et pendant ce temps, le Nouvel Obs s'attaque aux vrais problmes

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/educa...ivilegies.html

Des classes o l'on bosse et o les profs sont motivs et correctement pays? Inacceptable!

Francois

----------


## BenoitM

> Au moindre accroc, un tsunami, un Fulushima, un tramblement de terre comme Haiti une tempte magntique solaire, une tempte qui met  mal les moyens d'acheminer de l'lectricit, etc etc, que devient-on ??


Je crois que tu devrais aller faire un tour a Fukushima, Haiti ou au Philipinne, leur problme c'est pas vraiment de savoir si le prof de math sait faire une quation.

----------


## GPPro

> Et pendant ce temps, le Nouvel Obs s'attaque aux vrais problmes
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/educa...ivilegies.html
> 
> Des classes o l'on bosse et o les profs sont motivs et correctement pays? Inacceptable!
> 
> Francois


Un hebdo inutile fait parler des gens inutiles sur un sujet inutile. Mais bon, heureusement que des gens comme toi sont l pour faire le tri dans le buzz mdiatique... ou pas !

----------


## souviron34

> Je crois que tu devrais aller faire un tour a Fukushima, Haiti ou au Philipinne, leur problme c'est pas vraiment de savoir si le prof de math sait faire une quation.


Et je crois que tu devrais te poser un instant la question : et si un truc comme Haiti ou Fukushima n'tait pas circonscris  ces zones, mais plus global ??

Que deviendrais-tu, toi et d'autres, sans Internet ou tel portable pendant plus d'un an, voire 10 ans ???

Mme 1 jour c'est la panique....

Alors si les classes et le "savoir" sont bass l-dessus....  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> Et je crois que tu devrais te poser un instant la question : et si un truc comme Haiti ou Fukushima n'tait pas circonscris  ces zones, mais plus global ??
> 
> Que deviendrais-tu, toi et d'autres, sans Internet ou tel portable pendant plus d'un an, voire 10 ans ???
> 
> Mme 1 jour c'est la panique....
> 
> Alors si les classes et le "savoir" sont bass l-dessus....


Le problme ne serait pas le savoir mais de vivre et survivre.
Parce que je vois mal vivre sans lectricit a l'chelle globale.
Ca veut dire plus d'eau, de chauffage, de nouriture alors "le savoir", je crois que se sera une proccupation optionnelle...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le problme ne serait pas le savoir mais de vivre et survivre.
> Parce que je vois mal vivre sans lectricit a l'chelle globale.
> Ca veut dire plus d'eau, de chauffage, de nouriture alors "le savoir", je crois que se sera une proccupation optionnelle...


Je dirais qu'accessoirement, le savoir, c'est ce qui permettra  certains de remettre l'lectricit, ou accessoirement de remettre les puits en marche, de faire du feu, de chasser....

Il y a deux niveaux de "savoir". Le "savant" d'aujourd'hui qui sait comment trouver une rponse sur Google, et le "Savant" qui sait faire par lui-mme. Le second sera plus important que le premier en cas de catastrophe. Et c'est hlas, les premiers que nos coles pondent par milliers aujourd'hui.  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Le problme ne serait pas le savoir mais de vivre et survivre.
> Parce que je vois mal vivre sans lectricit a l'chelle globale.


Ha, parce que l'humanit a eu besoin de tout a pour vivre pendant les 2000ans 
qui ont prcds notre re?

----------


## Invit

> Ha, parce que l'humanit a eu besoin de tout a pour vivre pendant les 2000ans 
> qui ont prcds notre re?


Non mais on savait faire du feu sans briquet, pcher, cultiver...
C'est ce que voulait dire Jon il me semble (je me permets, Jon).

a me fait penser  World War Z (le livre), o aprs la catastrophe on recense les comptences de chacun. En gros le trader se retrouve  nettoyer les chiottes du travailleur manuel qu'il employait avant, et qui lui a un poste important et participe activement  la reconstruction.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

En mme temps je vois pas bien lintrt d'apprendre aux enfants comment faire du feu et dpecer un lapin pour survivre en cas d'attaque zombie.

Je vois bien l'ide gnral mais franchement entre un cours  l'cole qui apprend  l'lve de se servir d'internet et un cours qui lui apprend  reconnaitre les diffrentes feuilles des arbres. Vous choisirez quoi pour votre gosse vous ?

Le but de l'cole c'est quand mme d'apprendre  vivre et tre utile ensuite dans le monde actuel. Et n'en dplaise  certain le monde actuel est dot d'internet, de calculatrice remplis de fonction et de beaucoup de chose qui n'existait pas avant.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ha, parce que l'humanit a eu besoin de tout a pour vivre pendant les 2000ans 
> qui ont prcds notre re?


Non mais a l'poque ils se foutaient aussi compltement des quations et je crois mme que la plupart de la population ne savait pas lire ni crire.

Et puis bon  l'poque on ne vivaient pas regrouper en centaine de milliers d'habitant dans une ville, et a l'poque l'esprance de vie tait de 50 ans grand max.

----------


## fcharton2

> Je vois bien l'ide gnral mais franchement entre un cours  l'cole qui apprend  l'lve de se servir d'internet et un cours qui lui apprend  reconnaitre les diffrentes feuilles des arbres. Vous choisirez quoi pour votre gosse vous ?


Les feuilles des arbres, sans hsitation... et pour deux raisons...

1- si on m'avait donn ce genre de cours quand j'tais  l'cole, j'aurais probablement appris des rudiments de VMS ou un truc du genre, ou alors les bases de l'utilisation du minitel. Dans 20 ans, mes gosses n'auront plus les ordis d'aujourd'hui. Les arbres, en revanche...

2- je ne suis pas certain de voir ce qu'il y a  apprendre pour utiliser internet. Tout le monde apprend sur le tas, parce c'est assez intuitif. Du coup, on ne comprend pas trs bien le rle d'un professeur. Pour la botanique, je vois mieux l'utilit du cadre scolaire.




> Le but de l'cole c'est quand mme d'apprendre  vivre et tre utile ensuite dans le monde actuel. Et n'en dplaise  certain le monde actuel est dot d'internet, de calculatrice remplis de fonction et de beaucoup de choses qui n'existait pas avant.


Bien sur, mais le rle de l'cole n'est pas de t'apprendre  cuisiner,  utiliser un micro-onde,  ranger ta chambre, ou  repriser tes chaussettes. Le but, c'est de t'apprendre des techniques gnrales qui te serviront par la suite. La lecture, l'criture, le calcul, le raisonnement logique, l'expression, voire, des matires qui ne servent qu' mieux apprendre. C'est pour cela qu'on faisait autrefois du latin et du grec, langues mortes certes, mais qui facilitaient nettement l'apprentissage de la plupart des langues europennes.

Et observe  quel point les scientifiques d'autrefois parlaient souvent, sans internet, ni Erasmus, une demi-douzaine de langues trangres. Je suis en train de lire un livre crit au dbut du 20eme sicle par un zoologiste anglais. Il ne s'embarrasse pas  traduire tout ce qui est en latin, grec, franais, allemand ou italien: apparemment, c'tait un niveau attendu de n'importe quelle personne un peu duque. Aujourd'hui? On a mme une version de wikipedia en "simple English". 

Je crois que l'erreur, c'est cette ide que l'cole doit apprendre des choses "directement utiles", comme lacer ses chaussures, faire cuire des nouilles, ou chercher sur Google un article qui permettra de faire illusion sur un forum de discussion (enfin, si ton interlocuteur ne s'arrte pas  ta syntaxe dfaillante et ton orthographe de yti)... 

Francois

----------


## BenoitM

> Et observe  quel point les scientifiques d'autrefois parlaient souvent, sans internet, ni Erasmus, une demi-douzaine de langues trangres. Je suis en train de lire un livre crit au dbut du 20eme sicle par un zoologiste anglais. Il ne s'embarrasse pas  traduire tout ce qui est en latin, grec, franais, allemand ou italien: apparemment, c'tait un niveau attendu de n'importe quelle personne un peu duque. Aujourd'hui? On a mme une version de wikipedia en "simple English".


Mais les scientifiques d'autres fois tait une dizaines, et ils s'adressaient a une dizaines de personne.
Oui on est plus mauvais en orthographe qu'avant mais maintenant c'est 90% de la populations qui sait lire et crire avant c'tait 10%

----------


## fcharton2

> Mais les scientifiques d'autres fois tait une dizaines, et ils s'adressaient a une dizaines de personne.
> Oui on est plus mauvais en orthographe qu'avant mais maintenant c'est 90% de la populations qui sait lire et crire avant c'tait 10%


Les scientifiques du dbut du 20eme sicle taient plus d'une dizaine, nettement plus mme. Et tu peux comparer l'criture et l'orthographe de la gnration de tes grand parents  la ntre, je te parie qu'on perd haut la main. Quant aux langues trangres, je ne suis pas certain que tu trouverais beaucoup de scientifiques modernes de haut niveau parlant quatre ou cinq langues (ce qui tait la norme il y a un sicle). Aujourd'hui, on a gnralement sa langue maternelle et l'anglais. 

Ah oui, mais on apprend autre chose, nous rpond on... Quoi? Pas notre langue maternelle, pas les langues trangres, et Pisa semble dire pas les maths non plus... 

Mario kart, peut tre...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Ca veut dire plus d'eau, de chauffage, de nouriture alors "le savoir", je crois que se sera une proccupation optionnelle...


Ah ben dis donc !!! mais c'est l'Age dOr que tu dcris !!! J'en sus tout esbaubi...   ::aie:: 

Plus besoin de profs, plus besoin de bouquins, plus besoin de transmission, plus de maitres..


Nous sommes tous des Einstein en puissance, il suffit de. yaka fokon...

On joue  2/3 jeux, et voil, on est capables...


Je te signale juste qu'il nous a fallu 2000 ans pour retrouver le chauffage  ar puls des thermes romains,  3500 pour retrouver l'mail et la cramique des portes de Babylone, 1000 pour retrouver la signification de l'criture Maya (_pour laquelle depuis 1975 on sait trs bien que les bases de "la fin du monde en 2012" taient absurdes et fausses_), 300 pour dmontrer le Thorme de Fermat, 450 pour trouver l'erreur dans les calculs de Newton, et que, de nos jours, environ 95% de la population de la Plante, soit quand mme quelques 6.2 milliards d'individus, vivent sur des crits datant entre 2000 (_pour les plus rcents_) et 6000 (_pour les plus vieux_) ans...  Que depuis 2300 ans on connait le rayon de la Terre  1% prs....  Et que on fabrique des sous-marins et des bateaux tous les jours grce  Archimde, qui a pondu sa rflexion il y a plus de 2300 ans....


Donc, ton IPhone, ton multicoeurs, ta tablette dernier cri ou ton GPS, etc, ils ne sont que le rsultat d'une longue transmission de savoirs divers, cumuls et transmis par les livres - les BIBLIOTHEQUES - 

Et que les "nouvelles" sources d'nergie, euh... Les anctres gallois,  StoneHenge, utilisaient le soleil comme marqueur. Les Mayas utilisaient de petits fours solaires en concentrant la lumire du soleil sur des miroirs. Alexandre le Grand a aveugl les Perses en utilisant des miroirs solaires "gants" pour l'poque. Les moulins  vents sont apparu il y a bien longtemps, et la gothermie se passait dans les thermes romains..

Alors je veux bien, moi...

Mais repartir de zro pour rebatir tout a, ben..... faudra le mme temps, hein ??

Et ne crois pas que a n'arrive pas. En 1997  Montral et au Qubec, il n'y plus eu d"'lectricit DU TOUT pendant 43 jours....(_et, pendant ce mois et demi, ben... les tudiants continuaient, et les cours aussi, hein ? parce que les examens, ils changeaient pas de date_)  A Haiti a a pris plus d'un an  ce que a reparte dans des coins "privilgis", et a n'est toujours pas reparti dans les autres. A PhuKhet a a pris plus de 6 mois..

Et c'est bien a le problme.. C'est FRAGILE...

Et si, comme c'est le cas avec des choses comme le tsunami ou le tremblement de terre comme celui du Japon, les transfos sautent et les rseaux sont en surtensions momentanes, ou la foudre tombe sur un cable, les disques durs sautent (_mme avec des isolations et des onduleurs_), toute l'nformation stocke est perdue...

Un onduleur qui voit arriver un front  300 000 Volt et 150 000 Ampre qui vient de faire 15 km dans l'atmosphre, il peut pas faire grand chose pour l'empcher de faire 30 cm pour suivre des conducteurs, hein??

Alors je ne nous souhaite pas de telles catastophes, mais personne ne prdisait ni ne souhaitait ni la Premire Guerre Mondiale, ni la Deuxime... ni la comte qui a creus le Golfe du Yucatan, ni le tremblement de terre de Fukushima, ni Tchernobyl, ni .....

C'est tout..

On SAIT que a arrive... rgulirement. sans avoir aucun moyen de s'en prmunir ou de l'viter. La Nature est bien trop forte..

Mais, mme si presque plus rien ne fonctionne, lire on peut toujours.... et c'est bien ce qu'on fait quand on voit des tablettes cuniformes des dbuts de l'criture  Bagdag, des papyrus de Haute Egypte qui ont 6000 ans, les calculs astronomiques mayas gravs dans la pierre, ou les discussions d'Einstein, Bose, Rutherford, ou la correspondance de Pierre et Marie Curie, etc...

Et c'est d'ailleurs exactement ce qui s'est pass pednant la Rsistance, ou avec les Sovitiques, ou les Allemands de l'Est, ou les Chinois, tous les ens qui ont vcu - ou vivnt - sous les dictatures... Les messages les plus srs sont crits, se passent, se transmettent... La transmission orale se dforme.. la numrique s'coute et se pirate facilement..

Et les messages crits les plus srs sont de la littrature, sinon c'est trop vident. Je te conseille un excellent film, prmonitoire car du dbut des annes 70, de Truffaut : "_Fahrenheit 451_"..  Les Rsistants apprennent et SONT des livres..

----------


## Jipt

Faudrait que les jeunes lisent (oops, pardon pour le gros mot  ::mrgreen:: ) _Ravage_, de Barjavel...

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Les scientifiques du dbut du 20eme sicle taient plus d'une dizaine, nettement plus mme. Et tu peux comparer l'criture et l'orthographe de la gnration de tes grand parents  la ntre, je te parie qu'on perd haut la main. Quant aux langues trangres, je ne suis pas certain que tu trouverais beaucoup de scientifiques modernes de haut niveau parlant quatre ou cinq langues (ce qui tait la norme il y a un sicle). Aujourd'hui, on a gnralement sa langue maternelle et l'anglais. 
> 
> Ah oui, mais on apprend autre chose, nous rpond on... Quoi? Pas notre langue maternelle, pas les langues trangres, et Pisa semble dire pas les maths non plus... 
> 
> Mario kart, peut tre...
> 
> Francois


Paris tenu, bah avec mes grands parents et mme mes parents tu perds, dsol pour toi. On fait quoi on en tire une conclusion gnral ? 
D'ailleurs je ne pourrai pas te contredire sur le fait que les scientifiques parlent maintenant moins de langue qu'avant (Parce que je n'ai aucun chiffre) Par contre on va prendre les gens normaux si tu veux bien. Aujourd'hui beaucoup parle 2 langues couramment ou se dbrouille pour comprendre les chose dont ils on besoin en anglais. 

On compare avec le nombre d'anglophone d'avant ? la plus part des +50 ans sont totalement perdu avec les langues trangres quand certain en parle 3 de nos jours en sortant du lyce.

Souviron y'a 5000 milles ans les vieux disaient dj que les jeunes taient des bons  riens qu'ils n'apprenaient rien et qu'ils serai incapable d'assurer l'avenir de leur civilisation. Ces jeunes qui on calculer le rayon de la terre, dcouvert des thormes mathmatiques et physiques.

----------


## fcharton2

> Paris tenu, bah avec mes grands parents et mme mes parents tu perds, dsol pour toi. On fait quoi on en tire une conclusion gnral ?


Pari non tenu. Comparer une personne  ses parents n'a pas beaucoup de sens, c'est bien pour cela que je parle de "gnration de tes grand parents", et je pense qu'il faudrait dire " niveau d'ducation comparable", donc probablement en comparant les bacheliers d'aujourd'hui au brevet de tes grand parents, ou au certificat d'tude d'il y a un sicle. 




> D'ailleurs je ne pourrai pas te contredire sur le fait que les scientifiques parlent maintenant moins de langue qu'avant (Parce que je n'ai aucun chiffre) Par contre on va prendre les gens normaux si tu veux bien. Aujourd'hui beaucoup parle 2 langues couramment ou se dbrouille pour comprendre les chose dont ils on besoin en anglais.


Dj, l'ide qu'il faut absolument des chiffres (autant que possible "sourcs", c'est  dire provenant d'un article Wikipdia crit par un comit qui cite un article de presse ou de blog crit par Dieu sait qui) montre bien l'affaiblissement de la pense. 

Les grecs disaient que Dieu est gomtre, Newton tire la gravit d'une pomme, mais nos savants modernes ont besoin d'un tombereau de statistiques pour finir par dire qu'au fond a dpend. 

Ensuite, je pense que le latin tait au moins aussi bien parl hier que l'anglais aujourd'hui, mais surtout, les gens duqus (disons les bacheliers, donc l'quivalent de ceux qui avaient un diplme du suprieur) savaient aussi le grec, et souvent une ou deux langues trangres. 




> On compare avec le nombre d'anglophone d'avant ? la plus part des +50 ans sont totalement perdu avec les langues trangres quand certain en parle 3 de nos jours en sortant du lyce.


Attention, il y a effectivement des gens qui sortent du lyce en ayant "fait" trois langues, mais la plupart n'en parlent aucune, et seraient bien ennuys si on leur demandait de lire un vrai livre dans celles ci. 

Francois

----------


## gangsoleil

> Ensuite, je pense que le latin tait au moins aussi bien parl hier que l'anglais aujourd'hui, mais surtout, les gens duqus (disons les bacheliers, donc l'quivalent de ceux qui avaient un diplme du suprieur) savaient aussi le grec, et souvent une ou deux langues trangres.


Le latin et le grec etaient enseignes jusqu'au bac, et apres personne ne pratiquait, donc non, je ne pense pas du tout que ces langues etaient connues. Quant aux langues etrangeres, je crains te devoir te contredire, mais la plupart des personnes agees que je connais ne connaissent pas de langue etrangere, alors qu'ils sont diplomes.
Combien connais-tu de personnes qui ont vraiment appris 2 langues en plus de leur(s) langue(s) maternelle(s) ? [je ne parle pas ici de "notions scolaires", mais bien de connaitre suffisamment la langue pour etre capable de vivre ou ce genre de choses]




> Attention, il y a effectivement des gens qui sortent du lyce en ayant "fait" trois langues, mais la plupart n'en parlent aucune, et seraient bien ennuys si on leur demandait de lire un vrai livre dans celles ci.


C'est exactement ce que je pense du latin et du grec que tu evoques precedemment : c'etait enseigne au lycee, et c'est tout.

----------


## ManusDei

> Faudrait que les jeunes lisent (oops, pardon pour le gros mot ) _Ravage_, de Barjavel...


Ca ferait du bien aux candidats de Top Chef ou Master Chef (je sais plus). Il y a quelques semaines un d'entre eux a oubli de vider le poulet  ::D:

----------


## GPPro

> Les feuilles des arbres, sans hsitation... et pour deux raisons...
> 
> 1- si on m'avait donn ce genre de cours quand j'tais  l'cole, j'aurais probablement appris des rudiments de VMS ou un truc du genre, ou alors les bases de l'utilisation du minitel. Dans 20 ans, mes gosses n'auront plus les ordis d'aujourd'hui. Les arbres, en revanche...
> 
> 2- je ne suis pas certain de voir ce qu'il y a  apprendre pour utiliser internet. Tout le monde apprend sur le tas, parce c'est assez intuitif. Du coup, on ne comprend pas trs bien le rle d'un professeur. Pour la botanique, je vois mieux l'utilit du cadre scolaire.
> 
> 
> 
> Bien sur, mais le rle de l'cole n'est pas de t'apprendre  cuisiner,  utiliser un micro-onde,  ranger ta chambre, ou  repriser tes chaussettes. Le but, c'est de t'apprendre des techniques gnrales qui te serviront par la suite. La lecture, l'criture, le calcul, le raisonnement logique, l'expression, voire, des matires qui ne servent qu' mieux apprendre. C'est pour cela qu'on faisait autrefois du latin et du grec, langues mortes certes, mais qui facilitaient nettement l'apprentissage de la plupart des langues europennes.
> ...


Oui, puis les gosses de riches ils ont internet  la maison, donc osef de l'apprendre  l'cole, les autres n'ont qu' se dmerder... J'ai eu les cours sur les feuilles d'arbres (bah o, j'ai t lev dans une cit, et les ordis  l'poque dans mon collge y'en n'avait pas), autant te dire que 1) aujourd'hui je me souviens de tout (ironie) 2) a m'a t super utile.

Bref, du pur post bobo ce que tu viens de nous faire (apprendre la nature, colo, toussa toussa)... A mais non, les bobos c'est les autres !

----------


## daniel.d

difficultes-dapprentissage-et-prevention-du-decrochage/illettrisme-2012-linsee-confirme

C'est les abruti de l'INSEE et de l'ENS qui s'expriment.

C'est sur le niveau baisse !!!!

Un peu marre de la culture du dfaitisme !

----------


## Loceka

> Faudrait que les jeunes lisent (oops, pardon pour le gros mot ) _Ravage_, de Barjavel...


En toute cordialit, tu es on ne peut plus saolant.

Premirement les "jeunes" lisent autant, proportionnellement parlant, que les jeunes de la gnration d'avant, que celle d'encore avant, etc.

C'est juste une histoire d'affinit. Certains prfrent lire, d'autres prfrent jouer au foot, a a toujours t. Et d'ailleurs, la proportion de ceux qui prfrent jouer au foot a toujours t beaucoup plus grande.

Alors oui, peut-tre que peu de jeunes se retrouvent avec le nez dans un bouquin, mais si tu regardes un tout petit peu en arrire, disons sur les 50 dernires annes, tu constateras trs probablement que la proportion n'a pas beaucoup volue.

Alors certes, tout le monde ne lit pas la mme chose. Moi par exemple j'ai du mal avec Barjavel (ou son/ses traducteur(s), je ne sais pas), j'ai aussi du mal avec Jules Vernes, Flaubert, et quelques autres. Mais bon, Barjavel on ne peut pas qualifier a de grande littrature non plus.

Tous les posts que je lis de toi sont dans le dnigrement.
Soit du "niveau actuel" (une connerie sans nom, soit dit en passant), soit du niveau orthographique du post prcdent, ce qui est extrmement chiant sur un forum. Oui il y'a des fautes dans les posts, oui le fait de taper sur un clavier fait qu'on fait plus de fautes qu'avec un stylo, oui quand on crit un post on ne fait pas appel  une quipe de relecture croise.
Au pire tu zappes le post - moi par exemple je ne lis pas les posts crit en SMS ou tout d'un bloc parce que a me gonfle - mais s'il te plat *arrte* de nous saoler avec tes posts inutiles et lourds.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Dj, l'ide qu'il faut absolument des chiffres (autant que possible "sourcs", c'est  dire provenant d'un article Wikipdia crit par un comit qui cite un article de presse ou de blog crit par Dieu sait qui) montre bien l'affaiblissement de la pense.


Non c'est juste que tu avance des arguments avec pour seul base "Croyez moi, j'ai un exemple". Tu dis que les scientifiques parlent moins de langue qu'avant. Sur seul base que avant dans les livres il ne traduisait rien. 

Et parce que aujourd'hui on  des normes et des conventions et qu'on  tous admis l'anglais comme langue universelle pour communiquer tu en dduis que les scientifiques parlent moins de langue qu'avant.

Tu arrange la vrit dans ton sens. Excuse moi donc de te demander des arguments un peu plus solides.

Edit : j'avais oubli cette partie. 




> Attention, il y a effectivement des gens qui sortent du lyce en ayant "fait" trois langues, mais la plupart n'en parlent aucune, et seraient bien ennuys si on leur demandait de lire un vrai livre dans celles ci.


Je vais faire comme toi. Je connais plein de monde qui pendant leur annes lyce lissaient les Harry Poter ou livre de science fiction en anglais. On pourra dire que c'est pas de la grande lecture niveau criture de style. Mais a reste des livres entier en anglais.
Je ne parle mme pas du nombre de personne qui maintenant regarde les sries US en VO ou VOST. Y'a 50 ans mme  niveau d'tude gale ce n'tait pas le cas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non mais on savait faire du feu sans briquet, pcher, cultiver...
> C'est ce que voulait dire Jon il me semble (je me permets, Jon).


Mais tout  fait, c'est mme un honneur.




> Mais les scientifiques d'autres fois tait une dizaines, et ils s'adressaient a une dizaines de personne.
> Oui on est plus mauvais en orthographe qu'avant mais maintenant c'est 90% de la populations qui sait lire et crire avant c'tait 10%


Heu, savoir lire et crire, c'est comprendre ce qu'on lit, et crire correctement, en respectant au mieux l'orthographe et la grammaire. Et comprendre ce qu'on crit, n'est pas mal non plus.  :;): 




> Moi par exemple j'ai du mal avec Barjavel (ou son/ses traducteur(s), je ne sais pas)


Barjavel est un auteur franais. :;):

----------


## fredoche

Un peu de rvolte c'est cool  ::ccool:: 

On explique pas l'volution actuelle avec des reculades perptuelles. Pourtant j'imagine que chaque gnration a du voir la suivante avec le mme ddain.

Barjavel est franais Loceka, il crit en franais.

Les langues trangres au dbut du sicle dernier taient bien le privilge d'une haute socit bourgeoise et intellectuelle. Une infime minorit...


Il faut bien sur apprendre les 2, les feuilles des arbres et l'usage d'internet, et bien plus encore. On a pas tous les mmes talents, on est pas tous gaux devant la prtendue _intuitivit_ de certains mdias.

C'est aussi un peu la vision  la franaise que tu nous livres Franois, ton diplme c'est ta vie. Tu n'en as pas tant pis... Sorti de l'cole tu n'apprendras plus rien, sauf que bon si tu n'as rien appris d'utile  l'cole... va bien falloir trouver une solution  ::lol::

----------


## GPPro

> Un peu de rvolte c'est cool 
> 
> On explique pas l'volution actuelle avec des reculades perptuelles. Pourtant j'imagine que chaque gnration a du voir la suivante avec le mme ddain.
> 
> Barjavel est franais Loceka, il crit en franais.
> 
> Les langues trangres au dbut du sicle dernier taient bien le privilge d'une haute socit bourgeoise et intellectuelle. Une infime minorit...
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis pour apprendre les 2 videmment, suaf que dans les 2, y'en a une qui est du domaine de la culture g et ne t'apporte pas grand chose, l'autre qui te confronte  une technologie et te familiarise avec des concepts ventuellement diffrents de ce que tu peux avoir chez toi. En cas de choix ncessaire, je pense qu'il n'y a pas photo.

----------


## Loceka

> Barjavel est un auteur franais.





> Barjavel est franais Loceka, il crit en franais.


OK, ben j'aime pas son style alors.  ::mrgreen:: 
J'ai tellement l'habitude que les auteurs de SF soient trangers, qu'il ne m'tait mme pas venu  l'esprit qu'il puisse tre franais (et puis avec un nom pareil aussi...).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il faut bien sur apprendre les 2, les feuilles des arbres et l'usage d'internet, et bien plus encore.


Sauf que, selon moi, apprendre les feuilles de arbres, c'est de l'enseignement qui revient  l'cole, alors qu'apprendre  utiliser internet, c'est comme d'apprendre  faire ses lacets, c'est de l'apprentissage de la vie, et c'est aux parents de le faire.

----------


## fredoche

des parents  qui l'on a jamais appris l'internet... Ok...

Vous tes vraiment dconnect des ralits je crois. Mais a vous empche pas de troller...

----------


## Invit

Perso jusqu' la fac j'ai toujours eu un niveau en anglais suprieur au reste de ma classe, et ce grce aux jeux-vidos (j'tais un des seuls de ma classe  avoir un ordi  la maison dans les annes 90),  internet, et au sries sous-titres.

Aprs j'ai t rattrap par tout ces bobos qui ont fait une section europenne ou un Erasmus  ::aie:: 

Dans la srie SF post apo, Malevil de Robert Merle (oui, encore un franais). Il y a eu deux films pourris, oubliez-les. L on voit que ceux qui s'en sortent le mieux aprs la catastrophe, ce sont les paysans.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> des parents  qui l'on a jamais appris l'internet... Ok...


Mais qui l'utilisent tous les jours et sont aujourd'hui en mesure d'en (re)connatre les dangers. L'cole n'a pas vocation  t'apprendre  te servir d'un couteau, d'une fourchette,  mettre tes vtements, ... Aujourd'hui, internet n'est plus un truc mystrieux rserv aux informaticiens. Il y a un accs internet par personne (que ce soit par smartphone, tablette ou PC). Les parents d'aujourd'hui utilisent internet  leur boulot tous les jours, ou chez eux. Tu confonds avec ma gnration. Mes parents ne savaient pas ce qu'tait un PC, mais on est en 2013 pas en 1973 !  ::roll::

----------


## _Carole

> Mais qui l'utilisent tous les jours et sont aujourd'hui en mesure d'en (re)connatre les dangers. L'cole n'a pas vocation  t'apprendre  te servir d'un couteau, d'une fourchette,  mettre tes vtements, ... Aujourd'hui, internet n'est plus un truc mystrieux rserv aux informaticiens. Il y a un accs internet par personne (que ce soit par smartphone, tablette ou PC). Les parents d'aujourd'hui utilisent internet  leur boulot tous les jours, ou chez eux. Tu confonds avec ma gnration. Mes parents ne savaient pas ce qu'tait un PC, mais on est en 2013 pas en 1973 !


Mes parents ont 42 ans et ne savent pas aller sur internet seuls. Je leur ai juste appris  teindre l'ordinateur correctement, au cas o. J'ai essay en vain d'apprendre  mon pre a envoyer un mail avec pice jointe mais il  beau se faire des fiches, a rentre pas. 
Il est conducteur d'engin, ma mre ne travaille pas.

Alors ouais, mme en 2013  ::):  (aprs, on va pas faire d'un cas une gnralit mais c'tait juste pour dire.. Moi j'aime bien partager mon vcu  ::):  )

Cependant, ma mre  bien compris que rester jusque 3h du mat sur le pc, c'est pas cool alors elle dbranchais la box et basta.

----------


## souviron34

> Dans la srie SF post apo, Malevil de Robert Merle (oui, encore un franais).


Et il y a plusieurs bouquins, tous excellents...  ::):

----------


## GPPro

> Mais qui l'utilisent tous les jours et sont aujourd'hui en mesure d'en (re)connatre les dangers. L'cole n'a pas vocation  t'apprendre  te servir d'un couteau, d'une fourchette,  mettre tes vtements, ... Aujourd'hui, internet n'est plus un truc mystrieux rserv aux informaticiens. Il y a un accs internet par personne (que ce soit par smartphone, tablette ou PC). Les parents d'aujourd'hui utilisent internet  leur boulot tous les jours, ou chez eux. Tu confonds avec ma gnration. Mes parents ne savaient pas ce qu'tait un PC, mais on est en 2013 pas en 1973 !


Rflexion typique d'un privilgi, t'as juste oubli le "les pauvres / incomptents n'ont qu' se dmerder". C'est vrai quoi, si en 2013 ils n'ont ni internet, ni tablette, ni PC, ni smartphone, ils le cherchent quoi, qu'on les fusillent !

----------


## gangsoleil

> Les parents d'aujourd'hui utilisent internet  leur boulot tous les jours, ou chez eux. Tu confonds avec ma gnration. Mes parents ne savaient pas ce qu'tait un PC, mais on est en 2013 pas en 1973 !


Euh non, tout le monde ne travaille pas dans les bureaux. Et ceux avec qui j'ai pu travailler qui bossent dans les bureaux en usine (les ouvriers) ne sont absolument pas competents en informatique.

Et tu oublies aussi le fait que tout le monde n'a pas les moyens d'avoir un ordinateur chez soi.

Tu n'as jamais eu le cas lors de tes etudes ? Oui, c'est vrai que ca surprend de voir des gens arriver au secondaire et qui ne savent pas se servir d'un ordinateur. Mais il y en a, meme dans des etudes d'informatique.

----------


## fcharton2

> Barjavel est franais Loceka, il crit en franais.


Et surtout, Ravage porte EXACTEMENT sur ce qu'voquait Souviron: un monde sans lectricit et les catastrophes qui en dcoulent.




> Les langues trangres au dbut du sicle dernier taient bien le privilge d'une haute socit bourgeoise et intellectuelle. Une infime minorit...


Une minorit, certainement, je ne crois pas qu'elle tait infime, et c'tait un peu plus large que la haute socit (notamment si tu inclus le latin). Tu peux regarder, par exemple, les musiciens, les artistes, qui ne venaient pas tous d'un milieu spcialement lev, mais parlaient plusieurs langues (Van Gogh crivait en Franais  son frre, Mozart parlait plusieurs langues europenne, note qu'aucun des deux n'tait linguiste, ou grammairien...)

Mais peu importe, la frange la plus duque de la population, il y a 100 ans, pouvait se passer de traduction des citations dans un livre de sciences, parce qu'il tait acquis qu' partir d'un certain niveau d'ducation, on se dbrouillait dans plusieurs langues. On le faisait gnralement parce qu'on avait acquis,  la petite cole, les bases permettant d'apprendre assez vite une troisime ou une quatrime langue.




> C'est aussi un peu la vision  la franaise que tu nous livres Franois, ton diplme c'est ta vie. Tu n'en as pas tant pis...


Tu fais erreur. Je travaille dans un mtier (l'informatique) o je n'ai pas t form  l'cole (j'ai fait des maths, de la physique et des statistiques). Je parle couramment deux langues trangres (anglais et chinois), mais ce n'est pas grce  l'cole j'ai compltement perdu ma seconde langue, l'allemand). Plus gnralement, la plupart des sujets que je prtends bien connatre ne me viennent pas de ma formation, mais de choses que j'ai apprises aprs, sur le tas. 

Ce que m'a appris l'cole, c'est  apprendre, et  travailler. J'ai fait du latin et du grec, qui m'ont lourdement servi quand j'ai appris le chinois (mme si ca n'a rien  voir, il y a quelque chose de commun dans tous les apprentissages de langue). Les bases en maths ont toujours fait la diffrence pour l'informatique, et je ne te parle mme pas de la lecture...

Et je crois que c'est l que le systme actuel fait fausse route. Ce qu'on valorisait autrefois, dans les diplomes, c'tait une culture de base, et surtout une capacit de travail, prouve par le fait qu'on ait pass un concours ou un examen slectif. La personne n'avait pas toujours les comptences requises pour le poste, mais elle allait les acqurir. C'est pour cela que les entreprises industrielles n'avaient pas de rticences  embaucher des littraires, par exemple.

Aujourd'hui, le diplme ne sanctionne plus un travail, mais une certaine liste de "comptences acquises". On peut garantir que machin, qui sort du master truc, connait bien la syntaxe du langage chose, et tous les design pattern qui vont avec, mais il n'est pas du tout vident qu'il sache rdiger un texte simple, ou qu'il ait les bases en maths qu'on suppose qu'un bac+5 devrait avoir. 

Et on s'tonne que les diploms ne trouvent plus de boulot...

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Euh non, tout le monde ne travaille pas dans les bureaux. Et ceux avec qui j'ai pu travailler qui bossent dans les bureaux en usine (les ouvriers) ne sont absolument pas competents en informatique.
> 
> Et tu oublies aussi le fait que tout le monde n'a pas les moyens d'avoir un ordinateur chez soi.
> 
> Tu n'as jamais eu le cas lors de tes etudes ? Oui, c'est vrai que ca surprend de voir des gens arriver au secondaire et qui ne savent pas se servir d'un ordinateur. Mais il y en a, meme dans des etudes d'informatique.


Je pourrais citer l'exemple de l'lectricien venu dpanner un radiateur, tout content de voir que j'tais "informaticien" car il a un problme de popups intempestives sur son ordi lui servant  facturer, et que personne n'est comptent dans son entourage pour l'aider. Il a pas encore 30 ans...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Euh non, tout le monde ne travaille pas dans les bureaux.


Je n'ai jamais dit a. Et je suis bien plac pour le savoir





> Et ceux avec qui j'ai pu travailler qui bossent dans les bureaux en usine (les ouvriers) ne sont absolument pas competents en informatique.


Tout dpend de ce que tu entends par "comptent". Demandes leurs s'ils vont sur internet. Et demandes-leurs s'ils ont un smartphone. Certains n'ont mme pas connaissance qu'ils vont sur internet.




> Et tu oublies aussi le fait que tout le monde n'a pas les moyens d'avoir un ordinateur chez soi.


Et un smartphone ? 




> Tu n'as jamais eu le cas lors de tes etudes ? Oui, c'est vrai que ca surprend de voir des gens arriver au secondaire et qui ne savent pas se servir d'un ordinateur. Mais il y en a, meme dans des etudes d'informatique.


 ::mouarf::  L, je me marre parce que quand j'tais au Lyce in n'avait pas d'ordinateur. Je crois que tu ne sais mme pas de quoi tu parles en fait... 
J'ai eu un Thomson T07 en Terminal. C'tait une grande dcouverte.  ::mouarf:: 

Non, je pense que vous tes un peu dans Germinal, alors qu'on vit au 21me sicle, les gars.  ::mouarf::

----------


## _Carole

http://www.allocine.fr/series/fiches...rie=10591.html




> Le monde bascule dans une re sombre lorsque l'lectricit cesse soudainement de fonctionner. Sans technologie moderne, les hpitaux, les transports et les moyens de communication ne sont plus oprationnels. La population doit rapprendre  vivre...

----------


## fredoche

> Non, je pense que vous tes un peu dans Germinal, alors qu'on vit au 21me sicle, les gars.


bien sur 

tu sais ce que c'est internet toi au moins ?

----------


## fredoche

> Et surtout, Ravage porte EXACTEMENT sur ce qu'voquait Souviron: un monde sans lectricit et les catastrophes qui en dcoulent.
> 
> 
> 
> Une minorit, certainement, je ne crois pas qu'elle tait infime, et c'tait un peu plus large que la haute socit (notamment si tu inclus le latin). Tu peux regarder, par exemple, les musiciens, les artistes, qui ne venaient pas tous d'un milieu spcialement lev, mais parlaient plusieurs langues (Van Gogh crivait en Franais  son frre, Mozart parlait plusieurs langues europenne, note qu'aucun des deux n'tait linguiste, ou grammairien...)
> 
> Mais peu importe, la frange la plus duque de la population, il y a 100 ans, pouvait se passer de traduction des citations dans un livre de sciences, parce qu'il tait acquis qu' partir d'un certain niveau d'ducation, on se dbrouillait dans plusieurs langues. On le faisait gnralement parce qu'on avait acquis,  la petite cole, les bases permettant d'apprendre assez vite une troisime ou une quatrime langue.
> 
> 
> ...


Moi je ne m'tonne pas que les diplms ne trouvent pas de boulot quand je vois comment ils sont perus par les gnrations qui les prcdent. 

Qui  part leurs enfants ou neveux ne doivent gure en rencontrer des jeunes, pas plus qu'ils ne frquentent les mmes bancs d'coles, mais a ne les empche pas de gloser  foison sur les capacits des dits jeunes ou la qualit de leur diplme.

Ce que tu as pas vu, ce que tu ne vois pas, c'est que le systme actuel, c'est le mme que tu avais quand tu y tais,  2-3 dtails prs. Mais a fait rien, le tien tait mieux que le leur. Vous tiez tellement plus intelligent avant, tellement mieux forms, tellement meilleurs !

Ah si il y a une diffrence, ceux qui leur enseignent dsormais, ce sont les gars de ta gnration, de la mienne, ces gens si excellents, tellement meilleurs... heureusement qu'on les juge pas aux rsultats

C'est pas grave, les clichs, les strotypes et les jacasseries, a forge une opinion; Mme plus besoin de vrifier ses propos, encore moins avec des statistiques comme ces gros nuls de scientifiques actuels, suffit de regarder le monde avec ses grosses binocles de franchouillard, et la vrit s'impose d'elle-mme.

----------


## Lyche

Personnellement, j'ai 31ans, et je peroit dj un norme gap entre les gens qui sont sortie de mon cole (un simlpe BTS au fin fond de la campagne) et la capacit actuelle qu'on nos fameux ingnieurs sorties des grandes coles rputes de France...

Ils ne savent mme pas faire une foutue recherche google en tapant leur question exactement comme ils me la posent... (et vous pouvez venir le voir tous les jours, http://chat.developpez.com salon Bases de donnes (pas que d'ailleurs).
Vous verrez le principe mme de la recherche par la simplicit : "Demander aux autres de le faire pour nous".

Navr, mais cette baisse de niveau et mme ressentis par bon nombre de mes amis qui ont  peine plus que mon age...

----------


## souviron34

> Personnellement, j'ai 31ans,


ben alors t'es un jeune c.n remplis de clichs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

> ben alors t'es un jeune c.n remplis de clichs


je le savais dj  ::aie::

----------


## fcharton2

> Moi je ne m'tonne pas que les diplms ne trouvent pas de boulot quand je vois comment ils sont perus par les gnrations qui les prcdent.


Ca a toujours t le cas... On a toujours dit que c'tait mieux avant, mais on embauchait quand mme des jeunes diplms. Il doit bien y avoir une raison, non? 

Ma sensation est que ce qu'on met derrire la notion de diplme a pas mal chang en route. D'abord parce que les diplmes sont de moins en moins rares, et donc perdent ainsi de leur valeur, ensuite parce que l'ducation de masse, notamment  l'universit, a volu, et rendu ( mon avis) le diplme moins important qu'il l'tait autrefois. 

L'universit a voulu bien faire, en adaptant le diplme  la "demande" (ou plutt  sa perception de la demande) mais apparemment, cela n'a pas bien fonctionn: en fait, le seul effet, a a t de rendre pire encore la situation des non diplms.




> Qui  part leurs enfants ou neveux ne doivent gure en rencontrer des jeunes, pas plus qu'ils ne frquentent les mmes bancs d'coles, mais a ne les empche pas de gloser  foison sur les capacits des dits jeunes ou la qualit de leur diplme.


Si tu parles de moi, je donne des cours en fac depuis pas mal de temps, ce qui me fait voir quelques jeunes. Et puis, il existe un truc qui s'appelle l'entreprise, o l'on rencontre des tas de gens, de tous les ges. 




> Ce que tu as pas vu, ce que tu ne vois pas, c'est que le systme actuel, c'est le mme que tu avais quand tu y tais,  2-3 dtails prs.


Ces "dtails" tant, je suppose, 
- le passage  80% d'une classe d'age au bac? 
- l'abandon quasi systmatique du redoublement, qui fait qu'on peut avoir au collge des gosses qui sont quasiment illettrs?
- la baisse rgulire des heures de franais au profit de matires transversales? 
- le passage d'une notion de savoir  une notion de comptence?
- la demi douzaine de rformes qu'on s'est cognes?

Mais  part a, madame la marquise, rien n'a chang, hein?




> Ah si il y a une diffrence, ceux qui leur enseignent dsormais, ce sont les gars de ta gnration, de la mienne, ces gens si excellents, tellement meilleurs... heureusement qu'on les juge pas aux rsultats.


La diffrence, sur ce point, c'est que ceux qui enseignent sont de plus en plus dconsidrs, et de moins en moins pays. 

Donc, pour rsumer... 

- on a besoin de plus de profs
- mais on les mprise de plus en plus
- et on les paie de moins en moins
- et du coup le mtier est de moins en moins attirant

 ton avis, le rsultat c'est quoi? 

aux concours de recrutement, dans certaines acadmies, la "moyenne" est  4/20.  




> C'est pas grave, les clichs, les strotypes et les jacasseries, a forge une opinion; Mme plus besoin de vrifier ses propos, encore moins avec des statistiques comme ces gros nuls de scientifiques actuels, suffit de regarder le monde avec ses grosses binocles de franchouillard, et la vrit s'impose d'elle-mme.


Un petit Lexomil? ou une douche froide peut tre? Parce que l, je te sens tout excit sur ton fauteuil orthopdique.

Francois

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Navr, mais cette baisse de niveau et mme ressentis par bon nombre de mes amis qui ont  peine plus que mon age...


Navr mais les gyptiens faisait dj le mme constat que toi en -3000 milles. Donc forcment on se demande si ce sentiment est pas juste une impression li  l'age

----------


## fcharton2

> Ils ne savent mme pas faire une foutue recherche google en tapant leur question exactement comme ils me la posent... (et vous pouvez venir le voir tous les jours, http://chat.developpez.com salon Bases de donnes (pas que d'ailleurs).
> Vous verrez le principe mme de la recherche par la simplicit : "Demander aux autres de le faire pour nous".


Quoi? Tu veux dire que la culture 2.0, le partage du savoir (je partage la question, et toi la rponse), et cette ide qu'on "sait" quelque chose quand on sait retrouver sur internet un article sur le sujet (avec cette dfinition, je "sais" tout le dictionnaire) ne serait pas une bonne chose? Et ne produirait pas des gens employables?

Quel vieux c.n tu fais!

Francois

----------


## Lyche

> Navr mais les gyptiens faisait dj le mme constat que toi en -3000 milles. Donc forcment on se demande si ce sentiment est pas juste une impression li  l'age


 ::weird::  je te parle d'ing qui ont 25ans, ils je ne suis pas bien plus vieux qu'eux, et pour avoir boss avec des "Master 2 en BI" et autres titre pompeux dignes de Onan, je peux te garantir que le niveau de rflexion et de curiosit tait proche de 0.

Je suis en prestation, a fait 8ans que je travail, et je constate que  mon poste, il y a trs peu de gens avec la culture de la curiosit, la culture du "je vais chercher quand je comprends pas".

Attention, je ne dis pas que toute la gnration est comme a. J'ai de trs bon amis qui sont dans cette catgorie (ma copine par exemple, 25ans, en pleins AGREG) mais, c'est de plus en plus flagrant.

Peut-tre qu'avec le temps on focus plus sur ce genre de choses qu'on trouve inadmissible. Parce qu'arriver dans l'informatique et pas savoir faire une recherche google/bing/yahoo (pas de jaloux) c'est qu'il y a un soucis non? Et si malheureusement ces cas taient isols, a ne se verrait probablement pas...

Enfin, je suis peut-tre dj de l'ancienne gnration...  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> Quoi? Tu veux dire que la culture 2.0, le partage du savoir (je partage la question, et toi la rponse), et cette ide qu'on "sait" quelque chose quand on sait retrouver sur internet un article sur le sujet (avec cette dfinition, je "sais" tout le dictionnaire) ne serait pas une bonne chose? Et ne produirait pas des gens employables?
> 
> Quel vieux c.n tu fais!
> 
> Francois


Si si voyons! ce sont les meilleurs qui savent poser une question  google et en sortir une bonne rponse. Ce sont ds gens fins, pleins de culture et qui en connaissent long sur leur sujet d'expertise  ::): 

Et oui... j'assume, je suis un vieux c**.

Mea Culpa  ::hola::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Navr mais les gyptiens faisait dj le mme constat que toi en -3000 milles. Donc forcment on se demande si ce sentiment est pas juste une impression li  l'age


En -3000 ? Dsol, j'tais trop jeune, demande  Souvi, il doit se souvenir...  :;): 

Mais, juste un point, comme a. Un exemple.

D'aprs les bambins en maternelle, ils ont vraiment volus ? Ils sont vraiment plus dous, plus veills que les bambins d'il y a 30 ans ? Non ! Alors pourquoi, il y a 30 ans, on pouvait tre instits avec un bac et 2 ans d'cole normale (je crois que c'est le nom que a avait) alors que maintenant il faut le bac +5 ? Plusieurs pistes possibles. Enseigner  des gamins de 3 ans ncessite plus de connaissance, car ces bambins savent dj compter, lire et crire... Ha, on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'ils ne savent pas lire en 6eme, alors  la maternelle...
Donc, c'est autre chose. Mais quoi ? Quelqu'un me souffle ( l'ancienne, sans oreillette) "parce que le bac de maintenant vaut la seconde d'il y a 30ans" Oooooh La mauvaise langue !  ::roll::

----------


## fredoche

> Un petit Lexomil? ou une douche froide peut tre? Parce que l, je te sens tout excit sur ton fauteuil orthopdique.
> 
> Francois


Ca va aller va...

Tu me rappelles ces vieilles pies qui jusqu' leur mort n'auront jamais vu que du mauvais autour d'elles. Mais peut tre taient-ce elles qui taient mauvaises...

Remets tes binocles pour voir le monde  travers tes tiquettes, au milieu de cet ocan de mdiocrit, continue  ne voir que le mauvais cot des choses, c'est avec des gars comme toi que notre pays avance, que le monde avance.

Encourage les nouvelles gnrations de tes critiques, donne leur des raisons d'esprer, c'est avec des gars comme toi qu'on se btit un avenir, pas avec tous ces nuls sortis de l'cole, incapables de prendre la relve

Merci, merci... sincrement  ::zoubi:: 

ah au fait tu expliques comment que cette (ces) gnration tellement doue ne trouve plus de job aprs 45 ans ? Que malgr leur qualit et leur supriorit personne n'en veut dans le mme pays qui les a si bien forms il y a 20 ans de a ?

Quel gchis tout de mme ... Pourtant c'est bien les mmes aux manettes, les copains de promo, des gars comme toi qui savent quelle valeur est inexploite dans ces gnrations si bien duques

En fait dans ce pays, faut bien viser, faudrait avoir entre 30 et 40 ans toute sa vie, comme a t'es un bon, t'as du job, t'es moins bon que les anciens mais plus jeune, et plus vieux que les vrais jeunes, mais tellement meilleur.

----------


## fredoche

> En -3000 ? Dsol, j'tais trop jeune, demande  Souvi, il doit se souvenir... 
> 
> Mais, juste un point, comme a. Un exemple.
> 
> D'aprs les bambins en maternelle, ils ont vraiment volus ? Ils sont vraiment plus dous, plus veills que les bambins d'il y a 30 ans ? Non ! Alors pourquoi, il y a 30 ans, on pouvait tre instits avec un bac et 2 ans d'cole normale (je crois que c'est le nom que a avait) alors que maintenant il faut le bac +5 ? Plusieurs pistes possibles. Enseigner  des gamins de 3 ans ncessite plus de connaissance, car ces bambins savent dj compter, lire et crire... Ha, on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'ils ne savent pas lire en 6eme, alors  la maternelle...
> Donc, c'est autre chose. Mais quoi ? Quelqu'un me souffle ( l'ancienne, sans oreillette) "parce que le bac de maintenant vaut la seconde d'il y a 30ans" Oooooh La mauvaise langue !


Tu le dois  Sarkozy, Darcos et Pcresse. 
Et a m'tonnerait qu'ils aient appliqu ton subtil raisonnement sur "l'autre chose"
Mes instits n'avaient que le bac, donc avec tes critres a nous ramne en 5e de collge.

10 ans d'cart en 30 ans, a fait quand mme, de bac +5  bac -5

----------


## fcharton2

> Remets tes binocles pour voir le monde  travers tes tiquettes, au milieu de cet ocan de mdiocrit, continue  ne voir que le mauvais cot des choses, c'est avec des gars comme toi que notre pays avance, que le monde avance.
> 
> Encourage les nouvelles gnrations de tes critiques, donne leur des raisons d'esprer, c'est avec des gars comme toi qu'on se btit un avenir, pas avec tous ces nuls sortis de l'cole, incapables de prendre la relve


Et c'est toi qui m'accuses de donner dans le strotype... Tu n'as pas le sentiment d'tre un rien dmago, sur ce coup? (et de pousser de grands cris emphatiques plutt que d'essayer d'opposer des arguments  des arguments?)

La baisse du niveau, ce n'est pas moi qui l'invente, elle mane des rapports, Pisa et les autres, anne aprs anne. Et ce n'est pas un fantasme de droite: il semble que le ministre actuel s'en inquite.

Et dire  tout le monde que tout va bien, que tout le monde il est beau, pour ne dcourager personne, c'est un peu la logique qu'on suit depuis quelques annes, et a ne produit, en fin de compte, que des frustrs, qui dcouvrent que leurs beaux diplmes ronflants ne sont pas aussi "bankables" qu'ils le croyaient.




> ah au fait tu expliques comment que cette (ces) gnration tellement doue ne trouve plus de job aprs 45 ans ? Que malgr leur qualit et leur supriorit personne n'en veut dans le mme pays qui les a si bien forms il y a 20 ans de a ?


Le taux de chomage problmatique, actuellement, ce sont les jeunes, pas les plus de 45 ans, ne t'en dplaise. 

Ensuite, on pourrait peut tre voquer le fait qu'une partie de la population de plus de 50 ans est au chomage parce qu'elle a t forme  une poque o l'on voulait des ouvriers pour l'industrie, et qu'entre temps on a ferm les usines, et que ces gens ne se reconvertissent pas facilement dans le tertiaire.

Mais ce serait sans doute un norme strotype. 

Francois

----------


## fcharton2

> Si si voyons! ce sont les meilleurs qui savent poser une question  google et en sortir une bonne rponse. Ce sont ds gens fins, pleins de culture et qui en connaissent long sur leur sujet d'expertise


... et toujours prts  te ramener, sur n'importe quel sujet, une collection entire de roues qu'ils n'ont pas rinventes (mais qu'il vont mettre un temps fou  ajuster et  faire marcher)...

Francois

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Et c'est toi qui m'accuses de donner dans le strotype... Tu n'as pas le sentiment d'tre un rien dmago, sur ce coup? 
> 
> La baisse du niveau, ce n'est pas moi qui l'invente, elle mane des rapports, Pisa et les autres, anne aprs anne. Et ce n'est pas un fantasme de droite: il semble que le ministre actuel s'en inquite.


C'est marrant, moi j'ai compris du rapport que le niveau des tudiants ne diminue pas, mais que notre classement diminue. Si je fait le 100 mtre en 12 sec et que je finis 1er c'est bien. Si je le cours en 12 sec mais que je finis 4me on va dire que je cours moins vite qu'avant ? 

Et surtout, on peu retenir de se rapport que l'ingalit scolaire est trs importante.

----------


## Rayek

> La baisse du niveau, ce n'est pas moi qui l'invente, elle mane des rapports, Pisa et les autres, anne aprs anne. Et ce n'est pas un fantasme de droite: il semble que le ministre actuel s'en inquite.


Euh, si je ne m'abuse, le niveau n'est pas en baisse mais est le mme qu'il y a 10 ans. La diffrence c'est que le niveau d'autres pays a augment et donc nous passe devant dans les Charts.

Sinon dans vos monologues, vous n'oubliez pas une donne importante qui est que entre le moment ou vous avez pass votre bac et celui des nouvelles gnrations, il y a eu de nouvelles technologies (Ex l'informatique), que certaine matire ont volu (Math, Physique, Biologie), que les programmes voluent avec le temps (Ex: Histoire, il s'en passe des choses en 10 ans) et que tous cela il faut l'apprendre dans un mme temps donnes (Du CP au Bac le nombre de jour ou d'anne n'a pas augment et je pense mme que le nombre d'heures de cours a diminu).

----------


## Lyche

> Euh, si je ne m'abuse, le niveau n'est pas en baisse mais est le mme qu'il y a 10 ans. La diffrence c'est que le niveau d'autres pays a augment et donc nous passe devant dans les Charts.


Bah.. j'ai pass mon bac il y a 10ans, j'ai pas vu de gap technologique entre  ::koi:: 




> Sinon dans vos monologues, vous n'oubliez pas une donne importante qui est que entre le moment ou vous avez pass votre bac et celui des nouvelles gnrations, il y a eu de nouvelles technologies (Ex l'informatique), que certaine matire ont volu (Math, Physique, Biologie), que les programmes voluent avec le temps (Ex: Histoire, il s'en passe des choses en 10 ans) et que tous cela il faut l'apprendre dans un mme temps donnes (Du CP au Bac le nombre de jour ou d'anne n'a pas augment et je pense mme que le nombre d'heures de cours a diminu).


Et la disparition de 400ans d'histoire de France (Clovis et cie qu'on apprennait en 6me/5me... apu !!) , c'est pour soulager nos petites ttes blondes qui doivent vraiment trop en apprendre de nos jours.. il faut pas les bousculer voyons, dj qu'ils ont du mal  lire et crire correctement (bon, ok, je suis pas dou en orthographe.. mais je me soigne  ::aie:: )

Srieusement, je sais pas si c'est vrai ou faux, je sais pas si c'est un simple ressentis, mais la ralit de la disparition de bien des choses dans l'ducation nationale n'est pas forcment.. un mirage.

----------


## fredoche

> La baisse du niveau, ce n'est pas moi qui l'invente, elle mane des rapports, Pisa et les autres, anne aprs anne. Et ce n'est pas un fantasme de droite: il semble que le ministre actuel s'en inquite.
> 
> Et dire  tout le monde que tout va bien, que tout le monde il est beau, pour ne dcourager personne, c'est un peu la logique qu'on suit depuis quelques annes, et a ne produit, en fin de compte, que des frustrs, qui dcouvrent que leurs beaux diplmes ronflants ne sont pas aussi "bankables" qu'ils le croyaient.


peut tre mme qu'ils dvalorisent les tiens de diplmes, et que l a devient raide pour ton go, mme si les tiens prennent la poussire depuis 30 ans dans un cadre.

Je sais pas o t'as vu a, mais dans ce pays, la France, a fait des annes que je n'ai pas entendu "que tout va bien, que tout le monde il est beau, pour ne dcourager personne"
Je dois mme dire que c'est plutt le contraire, que c'est un peu beaucoup aussi ce qui me gonfle dans ta vision des choses, qui est trs largement partage dans ce pays.
Sauf que de toute faon sous ces aspects lucides qui ne le sont pas, ces constats ne font avancer personne.


Pour ce qui est du niveau, le constat sur 10 ans serait qu'il stagne, et que d'autres nous dpassent. 
Effectivement on peut voir les choses comme tu les prsentes, ou comme les prsente MarieKisSlaJoue. Effectivement a laisse pas la mme impression en fin de compte, c'est pas le mme tat d'esprit, et j'ai bien compris que tu n'tais pas un gentil 





> Le taux de chomage problmatique, actuellement, ce sont les jeunes, pas les plus de 45 ans, ne t'en dplaise. 
> 
> Ensuite, on pourrait peut tre voquer le fait qu'une partie de la population de plus de 50 ans est au chomage parce qu'elle a t forme  une poque o l'on voulait des ouvriers pour l'industrie, et qu'entre temps on a ferm les usines, et que ces gens ne se reconvertissent pas facilement dans le tertiaire.
> 
> Mais ce serait sans doute un norme strotype. 
> 
> Francois


demande sur ce forum combien il y  en a qui ont 40 ans  et plus, ce qu'ils font, comment ils sont reus par les entreprises, ce qu'on leur dit  ple emploi,  l'apec ou en bilan de comptences. 
Pourtant ils doivent tre des bons, ils sont de ma, de ta gnration... Sauf que, pas de bol, les SSII semblent souffrir de jeunisme. Bankable disais-tu : c'est le mot, pour les jeunes diploms hein...
Tes comptences et qualits, ils s'en tapent visiblement, mais je dois aussi tre dans le strotype.

Enfin bon en tout cas, dans ce pays, sur nos mtiers, _expriment_, c'est *2 ans*
aprs tre sorti diplm avec le niveau que tu sais... alors s'ils ont du retard, ils le rattrapent, ou bien la supercherie est gnralise, ou bien les choses sont plus complexes qu'il n'y parait ?

Et pour conclure  les conflits de gnration a me fatigue, que c'est au dtriment de tout le monde, jeunes comme vieux, comme le pays qui les hberge.

----------


## Lyche

En mme temps un bac +5 en sortie de diplme c'est 25-35k... pass 10ans t'es dj  plus de 45-50k..

Le rapport est vite fait... Les SSII ne sont pas un bon exemple, elles balances des juniors sur des projets gigantesques en les payant un solde de misre pour en tirer un max de bnfice.

Et puis l'informatique c'est un peu le monde "peu de chmage" quand mme, c'est en plein dans le coeur d'activit de la "reconversion force" du travailleur Franais. On offre des services...

Je sais plus qui me disais un jour :



> De toute faon, il ne faut pas se leurer, les dveloppeur informatique c'est l'ouvrier des temps modrnes..


Cordialement,
Lyche

----------


## fcharton2

> C'est marrant, moi j'ai compris du rapport que le niveau des tudiants ne diminue pas, mais que notre classement diminue.


C'est en page 1, le second paragraphe, on y apprend que la France est passe, en 10 ans, de 511 points  495, ou du peloton de tte de l'OCDE  la moyenne (pour comparaison, la suisse est en 531 points). En franais, cela s'appelle une baisse, en novlangue je ne sais pas...

On y a apprend aussi que cette baisse est le fait du nombre de plus en plus grand d'enfants qui dcrochent en maths. Le niveau des meilleurs restant stables. Une vraie victoire de l'cole rpublicaine, quoi. 

http://www.lemonde.fr/ecole-primaire...9_1473688.html

Ca, ce sont les maths. Pour la comprhension crite, c'est apparemment moins net. 

Francois

----------


## fcharton2

> peut tre mme qu'ils dvalorisent les tiens de diplmes, et que l a devient raide pour ton go, mme si les tiens prennent la poussire depuis 30 ans dans un cadre.


Peut-tre... Si c'est toi qui le dit, et comme tu parais tre bien au fait de mes diplmes et du peu d'usage que j'en fais. 

Mais de toutes faons, aprs 40 ans, les diplmes a compte de moins en moins (sauf quand on parle  l'administration, pour les CIR et ce genre de chose, mais c'est une autre histoire). 




> Je dois mme dire que c'est plutt le contraire, que c'est un peu beaucoup aussi ce qui me gonfle dans ta vision des choses, qui est trs largement partage dans ce pays.


Donc ce qui t'agace, c'est que beaucoup de gens le pensent, et peut tre aussi que c'est vrai, mais que ce n'est pas gentil. Moi je veux bien... 




> demande sur ce forum combien il y  en a qui ont 40 ans  et plus, ce qu'ils font, comment ils sont reus par les entreprises, ce qu'on leur dit  ple emploi,  l'apec ou en bilan de comptences.


Il y a pas mal de quadras sur ce fil, la plupart bossent, et n'ont apparemment pas beaucoup plus de mal  se vendre que les autres. Personnellement, la plupart de mes embauches rcentes taient des quadras et des quinquas, je ne sais pas ce qu'on leur dit ailleurs, mais nous, on regarde leurs CV avec attention. 

Quant au ple emploi, je ne sais pas si c'est un bon juge. Je n'ai encore rencontr PERSONNE qui y ait t bien accueilli. Les bilans de comptence, ma femme en a fait un, et  chaque sance, elle s'attendait  voir Marcel Bliveau entrer dans la pice. L encore c'est un autre sujet.




> Pourtant ils doivent tre des bons, ils sont de ma, de ta gnration... Sauf que, pas de bol, les SSII semblent souffrir de jeunisme. Bankable disais-tu : c'est le mot, pour les jeunes diploms hein...


D'autres ont dj rpondu: le modle conomique de la plupart des grosses SSII, ce sont des ingnieurs jeunes, et bon march, sur lesquels on marge violemment. C'est ce qui fait qu'on appelle "expriment" toute personne ayant travaill deux ans. 

Dans ce cadre, il n'y a pas beaucoup de place pour des quadras, moins mallables et plus chers. Mais il n'y a pas que les SSII dans la vie. Chez les diteurs, c'est un peu l'inverse. 

Vouloir tre en SSII aprs 40 ans, c'est un peu comme chercher un boulot d'quipier McDo  40, a peut se faire, mais ce n'est pas forcment une bonne ide. 




> aprs tre sorti diplm avec le niveau que tu sais... alors s'ils ont du retard, ils le rattrapent, ou bien la supercherie est gnralise, ou bien les choses sont plus complexes qu'il n'y parait ?


Les diplmes actuels, avec des titres ronflants, un bon vernis sur les technologies  la mode, mais pas trop de bases scientifiques, c'est idal pour une SSII. 

Le gros diplme se vend plus cher au client, donc permet une meilleure marge, la connaissance des technos  la mode fait bien en entretien, et le faible niveau scientifique ne gne pas, bien au contraire. Une SSII gagne bien mieux sa vie quand un projet met beaucoup de temps, et emploie des tas de gens, et autant que possible produit un logiciel rpondant au cahier des charges mais assez mal gaul, parce que cela permettra de vendre toutes sortes de complments autour. Bref, c'est un quilibre dlicat, tu veux des gens raisonnablement comptents (il ne faut pas que a se voit trop, quand mme) mais pas trop, parce qu'il faut que le projet dure, pour qu'il rapporte. L'idal, ce sont des gens pas trop chers, qui font des heures, emploient des mthodes lourdes et lentes mais efficaces. 

Evidemment, ce type de modle a peu d'avenir, surtout pour le dveloppeur. Tt ou tard, la SSII se rend compte qu'on peut gagner plus en remplaant le dev un peu cher par un  peine moins qualifi mais nettement moins cher, ou en dlocalisant.

Autrefois, ce n'tait pas grave, parce qu'aprs une SSII, on se faisait embaucher par le client, ou par un diteur. Mais aujourd'hui, les clients ont de moins en moins d'informatique interne (tout est chez les SSII), donc il y a de plus en plus de monde en SSII, et de moins en moins de points de chute. 

Bref, la SSII, vaut mieux pas trop y tarder. 

Enfin, moi, je dis a...

Francois

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

Une des raisons possibles de la baisse de niveau (relle ou suppose) :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvMNf0Po1wY"]TV Lobotomie - La vrit scientifique sur les effets de la tlvision - YouTube[/ame]


Bref, la prochaine fois que je tombe sur quelqu'un qui ne peut pas comprendre les pointeurs, je lui dis : "vous regardez sans doute trop la tl"  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu le dois  Sarkozy, Darcos et Pcresse.


Rat ! c'est bien avant. Dans les annes 90, je crois.
Et d'ailleurs, pour ta gouverne, c'est rare et a me fais mal, mais je vais devoir dfendre le gouvernement Sarkozy  ::aie:: , c'est Darcos qui a dit, je crois, qu'il ne voyait pas l'intrt de payer des gens  bac +5  pour "torcher le cul des marmots".

----------


## GPPro

> C'est en page 1, le second paragraphe, on y apprend que la France est passe, en 10 ans, de 511 points  495, ou du peloton de tte de l'OCDE  la moyenne (pour comparaison, la suisse est en 531 points). En franais, cela s'appelle une baisse, en novlangue je ne sais pas...
> 
> On y a apprend aussi que cette baisse est le fait du nombre de plus en plus grand d'enfants qui dcrochent en maths. Le niveau des meilleurs restant stables. Une vraie victoire de l'cole rpublicaine, quoi. 
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/ecole-primaire...9_1473688.html
> 
> Ca, ce sont les maths. Pour la comprhension crite, c'est apparemment moins net. 
> 
> Francois


OH MON DIEU de 511 en 495 ??? Ton super cerveau form  l'poque o on tait si bon saurait-il calculer un pourcentage ? A-t-il t initi aux marges d'erreurs ??? Arrte de te foutre de la gueule du monde pendant 2 secondes, tu y gagneras en crdibilit.

----------


## Invit

> c'est Darcos qui a dit, je crois, qu'il ne voyait pas l'intrt de payer des gens  bac +5 pour "torcher le cul des marmots"


Ouais, c'tait je crois au moment de la suppression des IUFM. Ca montre plusieurs choses : 
- qu'il ne sait pas qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir bac+5 pour faire instit
- un profond mpris pour un mtier qu'il rsume  "torcher des culs"

C'est Darcos qui je crois, n'a pas russi  faire une rgle de 3  la tl. a montre une chose de plus : mme le dernier des abrutis peut devenir ministre.

----------


## fcharton2

> de 511 en 495 ??? Ton super cerveau form  l'poque o on tait si bon saurait-il calculer un pourcentage ? A-t-il t initi aux marges d'erreurs ??? Arrte de te foutre de la gueule du monde pendant 2 secondes, tu y gagneras en crdibilit.


C'est quoi la "marge d'erreur" d'un indicateur composite, minou? 

Parce que tu comprends bien que 511 et 495 ne sont pas des pourcentages mesurs sur un chantillon, et que les racines de pq sur n et autres formules que tu trouveras sur l'article Wikipdia "marge d'erreur" (qui est une vraie catastrophe, soit dit en passant), n'ont  peu prs aucune chance de s'appliquer telles quelles... hein? 

Tu comprends aussi, du haut de tes diplmes, qu' moins que la variance de l'indicateur soit norme (ce qui signifierait que les comparaisons PISA entre pays n'auraient AUCUN sens, donc que l'tude ne voudrait rien dire), une baisse de plus de 3%, a toutes les chances d'tre significative (c'est la prcision que tu attends du moindre sondage publi dans un journal). 

Tu as bien videmment lu le rapport, et not que l'tude porte sur plus de 500 000 lves, reprsentant 28 millions de personnes, dans une soixantaine de pays, ce qui nous fait probablement un chantillon de plus de 10 000 pour la France. Et tu sais, qu' ce niveau, les variances sont gnralement assez faibles (nettement en dessous du point). 

Et puis si ce n'est pas significatif, pourquoi le rapport pisa (ocde, tout cela), en fait il le sujet de son second paragraphe, mon chat? Ils sont tous si btes? Ils n'ont pas fait ta super formation o l'on apprend les "marges d'erreurs", et o on semble croire que tes formules magiques made in wiki, sont des lois universelles? (et, soit dit en passant "marge d'erreur", a ne veut RIEN dire)

J'espre que ce n'est pas en stats que tu es diplm, et je ne suis pas certain que par cette remarque tu gagnes en crdibilit (je ne suis pas sur, en lisant tes interventions que tu puisses en perdre beaucoup, remarque)

Baltringue, j'ai dit, baltringue, je rpte...

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> C'est quoi la "marge d'erreur" d'un indicateur composite, minou? 
> 
> Parce que tu comprends bien que 511 et 495 ne sont pas des pourcentages mesurs sur un chantillon, et que les racines de pq sur n et autres formules que tu trouveras sur l'article Wikipdia "marge d'erreur" (qui est une vraie catastrophe, soit dit en passant), n'ont  peu prs aucune chance de s'appliquer telles quelles... hein? 
> 
> Tu comprends aussi, du haut de tes diplmes, qu' moins que la variance de l'indicateur soit norme (ce qui signifierait que les comparaisons PISA entre pays n'auraient AUCUN sens, donc que l'tude ne voudrait rien dire), une baisse de plus de 3%, a toutes les chances d'tre significative (c'est la prcision que tu attends du moindre sondage publi dans un journal). 
> 
> Et puis si ce n'est pas significatif, pourquoi le rapport pisa (ocde, tout cela), en fait il le sujet de son second paragraphe, mon chat? Ils sont tous si btes? Ils n'ont pas fait ta super formation o l'on apprend les "marges d'erreurs", et o on semble croire que tes formules magiques made in wiki, sont des lois universelles? (et, soit dit en passant "marge d'erreur", a ne veut RIEN dire)
> 
> J'espre que ce n'est pas en stats que tu es diplm, et je ne suis pas certain que par cette remarque tu gagnes en crdibilit (je ne suis pas sur, en lisant tes interventions que tu puisses en perdre beaucoup, remarque)
> ...


Il est vrai que sur un examen scolaire on a zero variance... Essaie d'tre srieux deux secondes.

----------


## Invit

Je suis pas spcialiste en stats, mais : 
http://www.laviedesidees.fr/PISA-une...e-bancale.html




> Dans lenqute PISA, les scores moyens dun pays sont en gnral affects dune marge derreur de plus ou moins cinq points, ce qui signifie que lintervalle de confiance correspondant  un score national de 523 points en lecture est en ralit compris entre 518 et 528 points, soit dix points environ. Lexistence de telles marges dincertitude rend impossible ltablissement dun classement univoque des pays : le rang dun pays donn est en effet susceptible de varier beaucoup selon la valeur retenue dans lintervalle de confiance. Tout au plus les rsultats de lenqute permettent-ils dtablir des  plages de classement  plus ou moins larges selon les pays. Dans lenqute PISA 2006 par exemple, la France se situe entre la 18e et la 28e place (sur 56) sur lchelle de comprhension de lcrit. Un grand nombre dcarts de performance entre pays ne sont donc pas statistiquement significatifs : dans le domaine de la comprhension de lcrit en 2006, la performance franaise nest pas significativement diffrente de la performance de 13 pays sur 55 ! Lhabitude mdiatique consistant  assigner une position dtermine  un pays dans le classement PISA constitue donc une absurdit du point de vue statistique.


Sinon



> La pratique massive du redoublement en France constitue un premier facteur explicatif. Ainsi quil a t voqu prcdemment , prs de 40 % des lves franais gs de 15 ans sont  en retard  parce quils ont redoubl une fois ou plus au cours de leur scolarit. Or, comme le signale la DEPP dans le rapport quelle a consacr  ce thme (MEN-DEPP, 2005), le retard scolaire est en France le facteur le plus  explicatif  des variations de performances entre lves : sur lchelle de lvaluation des comptences en comprhension de lcrit de lenqute PISA 2000, les lves franais   lheure   15 ans et scolariss en 2nde gnrale et technologique obtenaient un score de 560 points qui les situait au niveau du score moyen obtenu par les lves finlandais, alors que les lves ayant un an de retard obtiennent un score moyen de 430 points qui les plaait au niveau des pays occupant la dernire place du palmars international. Sil est difficile de dterminer linfluence prcise du redoublement, on peut nanmoins penser quil tend  affaiblir les performances aux preuves de PISA des lves  en retard , en pesant ngativement sur leur sentiment de performance scolaire (les valuations bilan de fin de collge indiquent que les lves en retard ont ten*dance  sous-estimer leur niveau rel de comptence) et en limitant leur accs aux savoirs qui ne sont pas enseigns avant le lyce (les probabilits, par exemple).


A 15 ans, 4 lves sur 10 ont redoubl au moins une fois.
Qui c'est qui disait ici qu'on avait quasiment supprim le redoublement en France ?




> Un second facteur explicatif est  chercher du ct des programmes et des mthodes denseignement franais. On peut en effet se demander si les performances relativement mdiocres des lves franais dans les exercices exigeant la formulation dhypothses, la mise en relation dinformations disparates ou encore lexpression dun jugement critique ne proviennent pas en partie dune approche pdagogique trop exclusivement axe sur laccumulation de savoirs reus passivement par les lves, sans que lutilit intrinsque des comptences leur soit suffisamment explique.


Qui c'est qui se lamente qu'on a pas assez recours au par-coeur ?


Allez, la conclusion : 



> Le programme PISA ne prtend pas fournir une valuation de la qualit globale des systmes ducatifs  travers le monde car il se limite  un aspect particulier : leur capacit  former  des lves de 15 ans capables dutiliser leurs connaissances de manire relativement autonome pour rsoudre efficacement les problmes quils sont susceptibles de rencontrer dans leur vie dadulte.
> 
> Malgr la grande rigueur mthodologique de cette enqute, limportance de la marge derreur qui affecte les scores nationaux ainsi que la faiblesse des carts de performances qui sparent les pays les plus dvelopps rendent relativement vaine lambition de classer de manire univoque les pays participants sur une chelle de comptence commune.
> 
> Le principal mrite de ce programme rside plutt dans la richesse des donnes recueillies et dans sa priodicit rgulire : la combinaisons dinformations dtailles sur les performances des lves, leur environnement social et familial et sur les caractristiques institutionnelles des tablissements scolaires frquents constitue une avance majeure dans la connaissance des dterminants de la russite scolaire  lchelle internationale.

----------


## fcharton2

> Il est vrai que sur un examen scolaire on a zero variance... Essaie d'tre srieux deux secondes.


Essaie, toi, d'tre un peu srieux...

En quoi la variance des notes des lves jouerait elle sur l'volution de la *moyenne* des rsultats entre 2013 et 2003? (c'est bien ce que reprsentent les 511 et 493)

Le rsultat pisa est un rsultat agrg, une moyenne des notes de tous les lves interrogs. Il y a bien une variance de dpart, mais celle ci est rduite par le nombre d'interviews qu'on agrge (proportionnellement au nombre d'interviews, en fait). C'est le principe de base de la statistique. 

Et ce qui dtermine la significativit d'une mesure statistique agrge (PISA ou n'importe quelle autre), c'est cette variance "finale", variance initiale divise par le nombre d'interviews. Dans le cas de PISA, elle est probablement trs faible, parce que le nombre d'interviews est trs grand. 

Par ailleurs, il est plus que probable que les concepteurs de cette tude savent faire ce genre de calcul, et que l'indicateur publi a lui mme fait l'objet de traitements destin  rduire ou au moins normer cette variance. 

Bref, ta remarque sur la significativit (euh pardon, les marges d'erreurs) c'est ce que tu qualifierais de "caf du commerce", et venant d'un garon qui nous vante ses gros diplomes en math app, c'est un peu dprimant.

Et oui, je sais de quoi je parle sur ce sujet, les stats sont ma formation de base, et j'ai fait une grande partie de ma carrire en institut de sondage. 

Mais chacun voit midi  sa porte, je suppose. 

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Un second facteur explicatif est  chercher du ct des programmes et des mthodes denseignement franais. On peut en effet se demander si les performances relativement mdiocres des lves franais dans les exercices exigeant la formulation dhypothses, la mise en relation dinformations disparates ou encore lexpression dun jugement critique ne proviennent pas en partie dune approche pdagogique trop exclusivement axe sur laccumulation de savoirs reus passivement par les lves, sans que lutilit intrinsque des comptences leur soit suffisamment explique.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Qui c'est qui se lamente qu'on a pas assez recours au par-coeur ?


Juste, un point. "Une approche pdagogique axe sur le savoir reu passivement" ne signifie en rien "un recours au par cur" mais souligne le manque de travaux pratiques et de mise en application des choses apprises.

----------


## fcharton2

> A 15 ans, 4 lves sur 10 ont redoubl au moins une fois. Qui c'est qui disait ici qu'on avait quasiment supprim le redoublement en France ?


Cet article commente les rsultats 2006, on parle donc de la priode 1990-2006. La baisse de redoublement, a date des annes 2000, et a se renforce depuis 2006. Aucune contradiction mais un effet de perspective.

Sur l'explication statistique, je remarque que l'intervalle de confiance voqu dans cet article rend significative la baisse de 511  495, mais j'ai un mchant doute sur ce chiffre: l'auteur parle de l'tude 2006 o moins de 5000 franais avaient t interrogs, sur 2012, l'chantillon est apparemment beaucoup plus large, et donc les intervalles de confiance vont baisser. Je pense qu'il faudrait vrifier sur le site de l'OCDE pour bien comprendre. 

A toutes fins utiles, le rapport pisa contient, en page 8, un tableau donnant les volutions des notes, et indiquant celles qui sont significatives (la France l'est).

Et on trouve en page 10 des "rangs non univoques" qui rpondent  la critique de l'article cit par Gastiflex (la France est entre le 23 et le 29eme)

http://www.oecd.org/pisa/keyfindings...verview-FR.pdf

Francois

----------


## Mat.M

> Une des raisons possibles de la baisse de niveau (relle ou suppose) :


merci pour le lien c'est super instructif !  ::ccool:: 
Je n'avais mme pas souponn l'existence du neuromarketing  :8O: 
Le chercheur explique trs bien et il dcortique trs bien les choses.
Ce que je ne savais pas c'est que les films d'horreur a dclenchait du stress pour mieux capter les pages de pubs par derrire

----------


## chaminca

Si la solution tait simple a se saurait pour ma part tant encore dans le systme scolaire j'ai observ certaines anomalies et j'ai un point de vue.

Dj en suprieur ou pour tout diplme professionnalisant(CAP par exemple) , il y a un manque d'cole , il suffit de comparer les russites des coles privs HORS contrat qui peuvent embaucher n'importe quel personne pour enseigner sans contrle.Et tout ce qui est officiel public et priv sous contrat , quand sur une classe de BTS "banque" y'a que une personne ayant russit , y'a des questions  se poser la , le nombre de place est insuffisant et en plus des places souvent a 5000 euros l'anne , on devrait avoir plus de choix et ne pas aller par Default en universit.

Deuxime chose , et la c'est valable en informatique , les programmes , en universit par exemple , il n'y a pas aprs le bac une formation informatique brut , oblig d'tre une tte en math pour la licence sur 3 ans ou de passer par les quivalences et valider uniquement la dernire anne.

Le systme franais d'tude est un systme qui n'ouvre pas de voix , au contraire il en ferme , ainsi on peut voir des gens en S pour n'avoir aucune porte ferme.Un choix en seconde sur l'orientation est pour certains trop tt.

La russite est aussi un problme social , dans le 93(dsol j'ai oubli le nom) on compte 30% seulement qui ont le bac(source : c'est dans l'air france5).Une autre faon de voir les choses c'est : sommes nous bien vu quand nous russissons par les autres ? pas forcement et certains sont mme dscolaris (source : reportage sur surdoue).

Cette russite est aussi l'image de notre socit qui va mal , tant au niveau moral qu'au niveau de la dbauche , dveloppement des sites de rencontres(oui on a besoin de a maintenant) , nombre de clibataire trs grand , la drogue l'alcool touche de plus en plus les jeunes , ces derniers qui sont connus comme provocateur dchec scolaire , et de mon exprience ceux l'tant de mes connaissances avaient ce profil.

Et surtout dgradation de l'enseignement en france , avec des professeurs parfois peu comptent voir incomptent , un CAPS obtenu aprs une prpa ne fait pas un bon professeur , l'approche du mtier de professeur est aussi en manque total de pdagogie dans la formation , je me rappelle d'un informaticien lors de mon stage de troisime qui me disait "un bon proff c'est celui qui t'explique avec des mots simples des choses compliqus et que tu comprends".

Apres il est sur que chaque personne est diffrente nous ne pouvons pas tous tre bill gates ou mme avoir le bac , mais tout le monde doit avoir la chance de s'en sortir.

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

Que veux-tu, la vie est injuste, c'est comme a. En gros ceux qui russissent le mieux sont ceux qui travaillent le plus et le mieux, quel que soit le domaine choisi et le niveau d'ambition. C'est injuste. A moins que ce soit juste, en fait. Il vaudrait peut-tre mieux envisager cette dernire hypothse que passer son temps  se plaindre.

J'aurais aussi pu dire, car cela revient au mme, que ceux qui russissent le mieux sont ceux qui savent travailler mme quand le prof est nul* et mme sans prof du tout.

*aprs tout, mme le prof le plus nul (pdagogiquement ou relationnellement) matrise dj plus de savoirs intressants ou utiles dans son domaine que l'lve qui a besoin de trouver que le prof est bon pour se mettre au travail... et si, lecteur, tu as eu besoin de relire cette dernire phrase pour la comprendre, c'est que tu es trs fatigu, ou que tu n'es vraiment pas prt  te lancer dans des tudes suprieures... dans lesquelles il n'y a pas dix ou quinze points donns par interro !

----------


## fcharton2

> Que veux-tu, la vie est injuste, c'est comme a. En gros ceux qui russissent le mieux sont ceux qui travaillent le plus et le mieux, quel que soit le domaine choisi et le niveau d'ambition. C'est injuste. A moins que ce soit juste, en fait. Il vaudrait peut-tre mieux envisager cette dernire hypothse que passer son temps  se plaindre.


C'est quand mme un peu plus confortable de se plaindre, non? 

Francois (bien videmment d'accord avec toi)

----------


## el_slapper

La vie est injuste, en effet. Des gens naissent avec des talents valorisables, d'autres pas(celui qui est dou pour fabriquer des clous  l'unit, il est mal barr, dans le monde moderne).

La vie est injuste parceque certains ont accs  des ressources(finances, contacts, sant, savoirs...) et pas d'autres. La vie ne nous doit rien. On ne rcupre des avantages que de deux manires : la chance, et le mrite.

Un gars qui sort de sa cit pourrie n'aura jamais les opportunits d'un fils  papa. Toutefois, si il s'arrache, il peut obtenir des choses. Et ainsi offrir plus de chances  sa progniture. Ca arrivera plus souvent si ce genre de parcours est valoris socialement. Ca n'est pas le cas.

Enfin, on peut considrer que c'est le rle du systme ducatif d'offrir un minimum de chance  chacun. C'est mon avis, en tous cas : on a tous  y gagner.

----------


## _Carole

> Un gars qui sort de sa cit pourrie n'aura jamais les opportunits d'un fils  papa. Toutefois, si il s'arrache, il peut obtenir des choses. Et ainsi offrir plus de chances  sa progniture. Ca arrivera plus souvent si ce genre de parcours est valoris socialement. Ca n'est pas le cas.


Si on est toujours dans le cadre scolaire :
Que voulez vous dire par "opportunits" ? Qu'est-ce qu'un "fils  papa" peut avoir de plus qu'un "gars de la cit" ? Je veux dire,  part l'argent et les relations de son pre (pour trouver des stages par exemple) ..

Parce que sur les dossiers d'inscriptions, le revenu ou larbre gnalogique ne sont pas indiqus. Les diplmes ne s'achtent pas. Le fils  papa passera le mme examen que le gars de la cit & La correction des copies est anonyme.

Dans ce contexte, je vois pas pourquoi faudrait plus valoriser l'un par rapport  l'autre.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Si on est toujours dans le cadre scolaire :
> Que voulez vous dire par "opportunits" ? Qu'est-ce qu'un "fils  papa" peut avoir de plus qu'un "gars de la cit" ? Je veux dire,  part l'argent et les relations de son pre (pour trouver des stages par exemple) ..
> 
> Parce que sur les dossiers d'inscriptions, le revenu ou larbre gnalogique ne sont pas indiqus. Les diplmes ne s'achtent pas. Le fils  papa passera le mme examen que le gars de la cit & La correction des copies est anonyme.
> 
> Dans ce contexte, je vois pas pourquoi faudrait plus valoriser l'un par rapport  l'autre.


Non mais franchement, Si un Bac S est quivalent par tout. On sais tous dj que selon l'cole ou tu la pass a aura une incidence pour rentrer dans certaines cole. Mais surtout les deux n'ont pas les mme chance pour prparer leur diplme.

L'un aura de bon professeur, dans des bon locaux avec du bon matriel. L'autre aura des prof blaz qui passerons plus leur temps  faire la police qu'a enseign. (Et surement des profs avec moins d'exprience et moins de pdagogie)

L'un en cas de difficult aura possibilit d'avoir des cours particulier avec de vrai prof. L'autre devra se contenter de la solidarit d'adulte ou de d'autre tudiant le soir.

On pourrai continuer encore la liste pendant longtemps. Mais c'est dj acquis que le milieu social  une influence sur la scolarit.

----------


## ManusDei

> Si on est toujours dans le cadre scolaire :
> Que voulez vous dire par "opportunits" ? Qu'est-ce qu'un "fils  papa" peut avoir de plus qu'un "gars de la cit" ? Je veux dire,  part l'argent et les relations de son pre (pour trouver des stages par exemple) ..


Des parents qui peuvent payer des cours  Acadomia par exemple. Un cadre de vie plus calme, maison et pas appart, insonorisation, un bureau dans sa chambre (qu'il ne partage pas) pour faire ses devoirs plutt qu'une place sur le canap devant la tl.

Ca joue aussi sur l'ambition du gamin.

----------


## _Carole

> Non mais franchement, Si un Bac S est quivalent par tout. On sais tous dj que selon l'cole ou tu la pass a aura une incidence pour rentrer dans certaines cole. Mais surtout les deux n'ont pas les mme chance pour prparer leur diplme.
> 
> L'un aura de bon professeur, dans des bon locaux avec du bon matriel. L'autre aura des prof blaz qui passerons plus leur temps  faire la police qu'a enseign. (Et surement des profs avec moins d'exprience et moins de pdagogie)
> 
> L'un en cas de difficult aura possibilit d'avoir des cours particulier avec de vrai prof. L'autre devra se contenter de la solidarit d'adulte ou de d'autre tudiant le soir.
> 
> On pourrai continuer encore la liste pendant longtemps. Mais c'est dj acquis que le milieu social  une influence sur la scolarit.


Je comprend bien que tout le monde n'a pas les moyen de se payer une cole mais faut pas tre d'une cit pour tre dans ce cas. 
J'ai fait des tudes "courtes" : BAC, BTS puis licence pro et ce sans dbourser une fortune (voir mme quasi rien). Du coup, moi aussi je dois tre valorise ? C'est un exploit de dcrocher un diplme sans prendre de cours du soir ?

----------


## Darkzinus

> Si on est toujours dans le cadre scolaire :
> Que voulez vous dire par "opportunits" ? Qu'est-ce qu'un "fils  papa" peut avoir de plus qu'un "gars de la cit" ? Je veux dire,  part l'argent et les relations de son pre (pour trouver des stages par exemple) ..
> 
> Parce que sur les dossiers d'inscriptions, le revenu ou larbre gnalogique ne sont pas indiqus. Les diplmes ne s'achtent pas. Le fils  papa passera le mme examen que le gars de la cit & La correction des copies est anonyme.
> 
> Dans ce contexte, je vois pas pourquoi faudrait plus valoriser l'un par rapport  l'autre.


Ben si cela s'achte. Les coles prives, les relations, les cours particuliers que le "gars de la cit" ne pourra pas se payer etc ... Alors il faut certes nuancer mais le milieu social joue quand mme un rle trs important. Tout le monde peut russir. Mais pour certains c'est plus dur car ils partent avec un handicap.

----------


## Invit

> Que voulez vous dire par "opportunits" ? Qu'est-ce qu'un "fils  papa" peut avoir de plus qu'un "gars de la cit" ? Je veux dire,  part l'argent et les relations de son pre (pour trouver des stages par exemple) ..


Les fils  papa ne sont pas forcment les plus pistonns. Fils  papa, je suppose que a veut dire fils de riche. S'il est riche, soit il est issu de la noblesse et ne travaille pas, soit c'est quelqu'un qui travaille beaucoup.
Comme la premire espce est quasiment teinte, je vais supposer que fils  papa = fils de riche qui travaille beaucoup
Ca veut donc dire un pre pas trs disponible, donc un gamin qui peut faire des conneries.
Aprs, a peut tre compens par des cours particuliers que ne peuvent pas s'offrir des mnages plus modestes.

Il y a eu un article intressant il n'y a pas longtemps : 
http://www.rue89.com/2013/12/10/clas...t-tetes-248149
Ca ne dit pas grand chose de nouveau, les plus pistonns sont les enfants de profs. Et on ne peut pas vraiment appeler a "pistonn", ils ne font pas bnficier leurs enfants de passe-droit ou de leurs relations, c'est juste que leur meilleur connaissance du monde de l'ducation et de l'orientation profite  leurs enfants.
Il faut donc faire en sorte que tous les lves aient accs  ces informations.

----------


## _Carole

> [....] c'est juste que leur meilleur connaissance du monde de l'ducation et de l'orientation profite  leurs enfants.
> Il faut donc faire en sorte que tous les lves aient accs  ces informations.


Je suis d'accord sur le principe de "donner les mmes infos  tout le monde" mais pas vraiment sur le "valoriser". 
Si tout le monde  les mmes chances au dpart, y'a pas de raison d'applaudir certains et de dire aux autres "t'faon tu pouvais pas chouer". 

Aprs voil, j'avais pas pens  l'ambiance  la maison dans une barre d'HLM et que du coup, on  pas les mmes chance. Mais une fois dans l'cole, on est tous  la mme enseigne : Riches, pauvres, intermdiaires...

----------


## el_slapper

Plusieurs excellentes rponses  l'objection de Carole. Je vais quand mme reformuler avec mes mots.

J'ai parl de 4 avantages. Sant, Savoir, Relations, Capitaux. Les 3 derniers sont videmment  l'avantage de ceux qui sont dans le systme. Les fils de profs connaissent le systme ducatif. Les fils  papa connaissent le systme conomique et disposent de capitaux et de relations.

Il y a tout un tas de niveaux intermdiaires. Les gens qui ont fait quelques tudes et ont un boulot pas trop en marge auront un peu de savoir et de relations  transmettre  leurs enfants. Nous, quoi(au sens large, nous ne sommes pas tous au mme niveau).

----------


## Darkzinus

> Aprs voil, j'avais pas pens  l'ambiance  la maison dans une barre d'HLM et que du coup, on  pas les mmes chance. Mais une fois dans l'cole, on est tous  la mme enseigne : Riches, pauvres, intermdiaires...


Dans les tudes suprieures c'est beaucoup moins vrai. Ceux qui peuvent se payer des cours particuliers prennent un sacr avantage sur les autres (valables pour les prpas ... mdecine). Ca ne signifie pas que les autres n'y arriveront pas mais ils ont quelques cartouches en moins. Sans compter les coles d'ingnieur payantes (heureusement il y en a bien entendu des gratuites) qui peuvent permettre  certains de russir l o ils auraient t bien plus en difficult dans le systme "gratuit".

----------


## _Carole

> Plusieurs excellentes rponses  l'objection de Carole. Je vais quand mme reformuler avec mes mots.
> 
> J'ai parl de 4 avantages. Sant, Savoir, Relations, Capitaux. Les 3 derniers sont videmment  l'avantage de ceux qui sont dans le systme. Les fils de profs connaissent le systme ducatif. Les fils  papa connaissent le systme conomique et disposent de capitaux et de relations.
> 
> Il y a tout un tas de niveaux intermdiaires. Les gens qui ont fait quelques tudes et ont un boulot pas trop en marge auront un peu de savoir et de relations  transmettre  leurs enfants. Nous, quoi(au sens large, nous ne sommes pas tous au mme niveau).


Juste pour dire que je posais juste une question, pas d'objection  ::): 

Parce que bon, je vis pas dans une cit et pourtant, j'suis pas alle dans une grande cole (~prive/payante/etc...). Lintermdiaire quoi. Et je trouverais a injuste qu'on valorise/encourage/aide financirement la cit et qu'on laisse dans la "merde"/qu'on ignore ceux qui "dpasse le plafond" de 20 euros.

[C'est un avis personnel qui n'engage que moi]

En tout cas, merci pour vos claircissements.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Les fils  papa ne sont pas forcment les plus pistonns. Fils  papa, je suppose que a veut dire fils de riche. S'il est riche, soit il est issu de la noblesse et ne travaille pas, soit c'est quelqu'un qui travaille beaucoup.
> Comme la premire espce est quasiment teinte, je vais supposer que fils  papa = fils de riche qui travaille beaucoup
> Ca veut donc dire un pre pas trs disponible, donc un gamin qui peut faire des conneries.
> Aprs, a peut tre compens par des cours particuliers que ne peuvent pas s'offrir des mnages plus modestes.



Beaucoup d'ouvrier ou de catgorie socio-professionnel travail aussi normment, et rentre puis physiquement du travail. Au final les deux on donc les dsavantages du parent absent, l'un  en plus la pression de l'argent en plus. 

Surtout que ce n'est pas parce qu'on est riche que l'on travail beaucoup. On  surement du beaucoup travailler pour arriver  la place confortable, mais une fois arriv...

----------


## souviron34

> Dans les tudes suprieures c'est beaucoup moins vrai. Ceux qui peuvent se payer des cours particuliers prennent un sacr avantage sur les autres (valables pour les prpas ... mdecine). Ca ne signifie pas que les autres n'y arriveront pas mais ils ont quelques cartouches en moins. Sans compter les coles d'ingnieur payantes (heureusement il y en a bien entendu des gratuites) qui peuvent permettre  certains de russir l o ils auraient t bien plus en difficult dans le systme "gratuit".


Tout  fait, et c'est l o la situation s'est dgrade...

L'accroissement du nombre de "possibles" a rendu la comptition ingale, en favorsiant de plus en plus les riches qui ont recours  des -cts..

Comme je disais plus haut, "de mon temps", les Ecoles d'Ingnieur taient gratuites, de mme que les inscriptions aux concours. Dans certaines mme on tait pay.  Et dans mes classes prpas, personne n'avait pris ou ne prenait de cours paticuliers.... Que ce soit le fils du toubib, du prof, du notaire, de l'ouvrier  la chaine, ou de la femme de mnage.. a n'existait pas, tout simplement...

----------


## chaminca

Quand mme ne pas tre capable de faire une prpa et sa suite c'est pas forcement une chose affolante car la c'est assez elitiste , par contre ne pas pouvoir avoir un niveau minimal tel BTS BAC ou mme CAP c'est autre chose , et la on entre dans le vrai soucis

Au niveau de ce qui est conomique , pour ma part je suis pas d'accord , on peut faire un minimum d'tude en vivant que de l'argent vers par l'tat APL bourse sans avoir besoin des parents et je le sais car je suis dans un lyce o beaucoup en sont bnficiaire.Aprs c'est sur c'est pas eux qui vont se payer une bouteille en boite tous les week end , mais il y a de quoi faire des tudes sans soucis , enfin sauf peut tre Paris  cause des loyers.




> Que veux-tu, la vie est injuste, c'est comme a. En gros ceux qui russissent le mieux sont ceux qui travaillent le plus et le mieux, quel que soit le domaine choisi et le niveau d'ambition. C'est injuste. A moins que ce soit juste, en fait. Il vaudrait peut-tre mieux envisager cette dernire hypothse que passer son temps  se plaindre.
> 
> J'aurais aussi pu dire, car cela revient au mme, que ceux qui russissent le mieux sont ceux qui savent travailler mme quand le prof est nul* et mme sans prof du tout.
> 
> *aprs tout, mme le prof le plus nul (pdagogiquement ou relationnellement) matrise dj plus de savoirs intressants ou utiles dans son domaine que l'lve qui a besoin de trouver que le prof est bon pour se mettre au travail... et si, lecteur, tu as eu besoin de relire cette dernire phrase pour la comprendre, c'est que tu es trs fatigu, ou que tu n'es vraiment pas prt  te lancer dans des tudes suprieures... dans lesquelles il n'y a pas dix ou quinze points donns par interro !


Non c'est pas normal qu'il y ait un manque de nombre de places pour des formations en suprieurs et avec 5000 euros de chaque lves l'tat ferait quelque chose de bien mieux , la c'est le proprio qui s'en met plein les poches. ::mrgreen::  Et je ne me plains pas je suis loin de l'chec pour ma part , je signale juste certaines anomalies observs venant de diverses source : ami , famille , professeur etc en gros toute anecdote et observations diverses.

Un professeur ne sachant pas transmettre du savoir ne sert  rien , je veux bien avoir bill gates comme prof mais si quand il t'explique tu crois entendre du chinois bah il a beau tre bill gates en tant que professeur il est nul.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Au niveau de ce qui est conomique , pour ma part je suis pas d'accord , on peut faire un minimum d'tude en vivant que de l'argent vers par l'tat APL bourse sans avoir besoin des parents et je le sais car je suis dans un lyce o beaucoup en sont bnficiaire.Aprs c'est sur c'est pas eux qui vont se payer une bouteille en boite tous les week end , mais il y a de quoi faire des tudes sans soucis , enfin sauf peut tre Paris  cause des loyers.


Ce n'est pas a que l'ont nie. Heureusement qu'on puisse financer les tudes publique peut importe le revenue des parents.

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

> Un professeur ne sachant pas transmettre du savoir ne sert  rien (...)


Un lve incapable de russir ne sert  rien non plus.

La diffrence entre les deux, c'est que : 

- le prof qui ne sait rien transmettre, on fait tout pour lui pourrir la vie, et il finit par craquer ;

- l'lve naze, on se dmerdera toujours pour lui trouver une porte de sortie ou au moins une excuse (r-orientation, interros faciles, jury indulgent, redoublement "promis cette fois il bossera", nullit suppose de ses profs ou des contenus pdagogiques, etc) *Toute pression relle qu'on mettrait sur ses paules serait perue comme un abus d'autorit, de la part de mchants profs  qui, bien souvent, on reproche de trop manquer d'autorit (???)*. Le discours "comprhensif" est le premier truc  dgommer si on veut arrter d'avoir des classes de TS avec cinq de moyenne en maths. Penser que ce genre de cas extrme, qui existe pourtant, rvle la nullit des profs est d'une btise invraisemblable et une vritable insulte envers les profs qui ne donnent pas "tout cuit"  leurs lves, mais je vais finir par me rpter. C'est pourtant un discours tenu par les parents "oh moi mon fils c'est une merde en maths, mais bon, ils ont tous cinq dans sa classe, donc c'est le prof qui est naze, et d'ailleurs tout le monde le pense..." Bien sr. Sauf qu'ils ont tous cinq parce qu'ils ne savent mme pas compter, et a, le prof de terminale il n'y peut rien... peut-tre que dans les petites classes, les profs n'ont pas bien fait leur boulot, parce qu'ils n'ont pas t assez exigeants... et dans ce cas, comble de l'exaspration, eux, avaient une bonne image auprs des familles ! Parce qu'ils faisaient faire des trucs faciles ! Et ils ont form des gnrations d'incapables... mais l encore je me rpte.

Les boulets devraient tre jects du systme sans piti, du ct des profs comme de celui des lves, tout le monde serait ainsi responsabilis. "Tu rames pour trouver un boulot intressant parce que t'as rien foutu  l'cole ? Tu te mets au boulot maintenant, il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire, mais ni l'cole ni la socit ne doit te faire de cadeau... les bons, on ne leur en a pas fait. L'galit c'est a aussi. Certains bons sont bien ns, mais pas tous, et en tout cas ni l'cole ni la socit ne leur a fait de cadeau. Et puis arrte de dire qu'un prof est nul si tu n'as jamais voulu t'intresser  son cours et s'il est de notorit publique que tu ne branles rien."

Personnellement je n'ai pas toujours t bon dans ce que j'ai fait. J'ai mme connu quelques checs bien honteux, notamment en tant que prof  ::mrgreen:: . Il m'a en effet fallu plusieurs annes pour m'loigner des super-pdagogues et de leur idologie de merde, puis CREER la mienne qui parait contre-intuitive sur le papier, mais qui est celle qui m'a permis de finir par me faire respecter, dans tous les sens du terme.

J'ai attendu que cela devienne une question de survie ou de mort pour commencer  rellement me battre et  comprendre ce que "effort" veut dire. Cela m'a donn une telle rsistance  toute forme de stress et une telle envie de rattraper le temps perdu, de tout apprendre et d'apprendre  tout faire, que je me dis que cela valait le coup de souffrir un peu. Et puis ma pdagogie actuelle aurait t sans doute impossible  imaginer sans ce parcours bancal qui m'a fait remettre en cause  peu prs tout.

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

> (...) je veux bien avoir bill gates comme prof mais si quand il t'explique tu crois entendre du chinois bah il a beau tre bill gates en tant que professeur il est nul.


Beh justement, mme si Bill Gates n'avait effectivement aucune qualit pdagogique (ce qui m'tonnerait), j'aurais bien voulu l'avoir comme prof. Ou Knuth. Ou Stallman. Ou Wozniak. Ou d'autres. Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait ne rien apprendre de ces gens, mme en tant dj un informaticien confirm d'ailleurs. Alors que les super-pdagogues qui se font apprcier en montrant  quel point leur super-pdagogie est grande, rendent par dfinition les lves dpendants de leur faon de faire, et donc obtiennent le contraire de ce qu'il faudrait : des cerveaux mous et trop assists.

Quand je vois ce qu'il y a aujourd'hui dans les classes de terminale S, je me dis que nos enfants ne seront pas ingnieurs,  moins de redfinir ce qu'est un ingnieur. C'est ce qui va arriver. On a dj redfini ce qu'est le BAC pour l'histoire des 80% qui sont en train de devenir 90%. Ca n'a plus aucun sens.

----------


## chaminca

@CodeurPlusPlus




> l'lve naze, on se dmerdera toujours pour lui trouver une porte de sortie


C'est tellement vrai que dans un lyce que je connais le premier semestre en BTS comptabilit ils se sont dbrouills pour faire dmissionner presque la moiti des lves suite aux entretiens individualis du premier semestre , donc je prends cette rponse avec grand humour  ::mrgreen::  

Un professeur est quand mme bien protger hein , faut arrter  ::mrgreen::  , c'est lui qui dispose de l'autorit , le nombre de gaffe de professeur et ce mme dans du disciplinaire et qui ne conduit  aucune sanction , voila quoi , je me rappelle d'un camarade qui a reu une bonne baffe et humiliation par le proff pendant une bonne demi heure lui disant qu'il tait nul et lui demandant combien il se faisait de fille a la fois. Avant d'tre inquit il a eu du temps , donc bon , c'est bien de se foutre un peu des gens mais abusons pas.Et a c'est que une anecdote parmi tant d'autre.

Et je me repte mais oui le but d'un professeur est de faire acqurir des connaissances  ses lves , si y a que 2 personnes sur 32 qui sont capable de comprendre , bah non dsol c'est un mauvais professeur , et oses me dire que c'est un bon professeur ?

Et pour rappel S ne signifie pas vouloir faire ingnieur hein , et juste pour info les notes du contrle continu ne signifie rien , 10 points de difference entre ma note et ma moyenne sur l'anne pour un bac S.

----------


## souviron34

> Quand je vois ce qu'il y a aujourd'hui dans les classes de terminale S, je me dis que nos enfants ne seront pas ingnieurs,



Mais c'est dj fait, mon cher  :;): 

Regarde les offres d'emploi....  ::cry:: 







> et juste pour info les notes du contrle continu ne signifie rien , 10 points de difference entre ma note et ma moyenne sur l'anne pour un bac S.


10 points en plus ou en moins ??

Si c'est en moins, c'est qu'on t'as donn le bacSi c'est en plus, c'est que tes profs de Terminale taient comme ce que dcrit _CodeurPlusPlus_, et avaient la trouille des parents, alors que les correcteurs du bac s'en foutaient.

 ::P:

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

chaminca, dans tes tudes, c'est  toi de faire tes preuves. Tes profs ne te doivent rien. Normalement, en entrant comme lve dans l'enseignement suprieur, tu devrais tre capable d'apprendre tout ce que tu as besoin d'apprendre sans prof : il y a des livres / documentations par milliers sur tous les sujets qui sont bien plus profonds et / ou complets que n'importe quel cours qu'un prof peut donner. En plus si tu ne comprends pas quelque chose, tu peux passer tout le temps que tu veux pour venir  bout de la difficult, car un texte crit, tu peux le relire cent fois s'il le faut (on n'a jamais besoin de relire autant, mais tu vois ce que je veux dire).

LE PROF C'EST UN LUXE. C'est juste une aide supplmentaire. Il doit en un temps trs court faire passer l'essentiel de ce qu'il y a dans un gros bouquin (bouquin qu'il a peut tre crit lui-mme d'ailleurs mais c'est un autre sujet). Bien sr plus son cours sera proche de ce qu'on peut faire d'optimal en terme de "qualit proche du bouquin", plus il sera difficile  suivre.

Tu vois o je veux en venir ? Plus un cours est excellent, intressant, riche, ne rayer aucune mention, plus il sera jug comme imbuvable, parce que les tudiants ont du mal  comprendre ce que signifie exactement le fait qu'ils ne sont plus au lyce, o il suffit de bien avoir rpt des exercices d'entrainement pour russir le BAC.

Si dans un groupe de trente-deux, il n'y en a que deux qui peuvent supporter la masse et la qualit des savoirs offerts, c'est que les trente autres ne sont pas  leur place. S'ils ne sont pas capables de suivre le cours fait par le prof, ils ont toujours la possibilit d'tudier sans prof et de russir. 

Tous les profs d'Universit savent  quel point, s'ils sont peu apprcis par leurs lves, il leur suffit de simplifier leur cours pour que leur image change positivement. En gnral ils rsistent  cette tentation et ils font bien. Les tudiants capables (qu'ils travaillent avec, sans ou contre le prof) finissent toujours par s'en sortir. Les autres tiennent ton discours et ne s'en sortent pas forcment, selon le niveau d'exigence pratiqu par l'cole / universit dans laquelle ils sont.

En tout cas, pour ceux qui ont la comprenette difficile, je vais conclure ce dbat par une remarque toute simple : ces discours anti-prof qui fleurissent partout, personne ne les tiendrait en milieu professionnel. L'tudiant qui choue met son chec sur le dos de tel ou tel prof. Mais qui, dans le monde professionnel, mettrait son chec sur le dos de son suprieur hirarchique (un prof a ceci de commun avec un suprieur hirarchique que c'est lui qui distribue les bons et les mauvais points) ? Personne ou presque, et on dit de ceux qui le font qu'ils manquent de professionnalisme et qu'ils ne savent pas se remettre en cause. Et qu'avec une mentalit pareille, ils ne risquaient pas de russir  tous les coups...

----------


## souviron34

> Normalement, en entrant comme lve dans l'enseignement suprieur, tu devrais tre capable d'apprendre tout ce que tu as besoin d'apprendre sans prof


C'est d'ailleurs la grande diffrence avec la manire anglo-saxonne, qui fait que les tudiants franais sont pas mal perdus quand ils arrivenr - y compris en doctorat. On leur demande d'etre autnomes, et de chercher par eux-mme.  Les profs sont l pour r-orienter, expliquer, bref comme tu dis un LUXE..  ::):   et en doctorat, c'est pire.. Les tudiants franais s'attendent  avoir leur dircteur de thse leur donner les sujets, les pistes, les suivre rgulirement En Amrique du Nord c'est une fois par mois ou par 2 mois..





> Plus un cours est excellent, intressant, riche, ne rayer aucune mention, plus il sera jug comme imbuvable, parce que les tudiants ont du mal  comprendre ce que signifie exactement le fait qu'ils ne sont plus au lyce, o il suffit de bien avoir rpt des exercices d'entrainement pour russir le BAC.


 ::ccool:: 

J'ai d'ailleurs eu justement en Maitrise de Physique sans doute le meilleur prof que j'ai jamais eu. Un mec qui avait un cancer de la moelle pinire, et qui au dbut de l'anne tait avec des bquilles, et  la fin de lanne sur une chaise. Devant un amphi de 120 personnes, il faisait le cours assis sur sa chaise, avec des transparents.  Il est mort  Noel suivant. Et c'tait le prof principal...

Mais pendant son cours, alors que la salle tait dans l'obscurit  cause des transparents, et que il ne bougeait pas, on n'entendiat pas une mouche voler, et tout le monde tait suspendu  ses lvres..

Je ne peux que m'incliner devant ce Monsieur...



(_qui m'avait fait penser  Michel Bouquet, que j'avais vu au thatre dans "Jacques et son  Matre", de Diderot : un quasi-monologue de 2h parlant de philo, assis sur une chaise sans bouger sur scne, et tenant le thatre haletant.. Du grand art et un grand Monsieur, tout comme ce prof_)


(_et le second prof sensationnel tait Andr Brahic, qu'on voit souvent dans les missions de tl o on parle d'Univers... Ce mec est tellement passionn et vif que tu restes suspendu.._)

----------


## Jipt

Yop !

Manque un truc, l :



> (...) je me rappelle d'un camarade qui a reu une bonne baffe et humiliation par le proff pendant une bonne demi heure lui disant qu'il tait nul et lui demandant combien il se faisait de fille a la fois. (...)


Tu ne nous dis pas *pourquoi* cet vnement est survenu. 
Pourquoi ce prof a-t-il agi ainsi ?
(Qu'est-ce) qui l'a pouss  a ?

Si on n'a pas le contexte, l'exemple ne vaut rien.

 :+1:  et  :+1:  aux deux autres posteurs.

----------


## chaminca

> 10 points en plus ou en moins ??
> Si c'est en moins, c'est qu'on t'as donn le bac
> Si c'est en plus, c'est que tes profs de Terminale taient comme ce que dcrit CodeurPlusPlus, et avaient la trouille des parents, alors que les correcteurs du bac s'en foutaient.


14 au bac , je suis dans un lyce qui a tendance  casser les lves , j'ai c'est vrai plus travaill les deux semaines avant le bac que pendant les deux annes de S.Mais des gens a moins de 12 de moyenne avait la mention bien soit 14 , je pense que cette exemple sera plus illustratif , et biensur l'inverse existe notamment dans les ZEP comme ils le disaient dans lmission "c'est dans l'air" de france 5.Donc  la fin je suis d'accord mais a marche dans les deux sens pas que un seul.

@CodeurPlusPlus :

Je comprends ce que tu veux dire et je suis d'accord en gnral




> Si dans un groupe de trente-deux, il n'y en a que deux qui peuvent supporter la masse et la qualit des savoirs offerts, c'est que les trente autres ne sont pas  leur place. S'ils ne sont pas capables de suivre le cours fait par le prof, ils ont toujours la possibilit d'tudier sans prof et de russir.


Par contre la je ne peux tre d'accord , encore si la moiti comprend pas a va encore mais seulement 2 sur 32 , y a un soucis  ::aie:: 




> ces discours anti-prof qui fleurissent partout,


Ce n'est pas un discours anti-prof loin de la , dans mon message initial il y avait plein de raison diffrentes dont le manque de nombre d'coles  ::ccool:: 
Et ma remarque sur les profs ne concernent pas forcment un grand nombre de prof mais une minorit , je dis un chiffre au hasard peut tre 10 % , mais peut importe le pourcentage mon idal est de tendre vers le 0% .




> il leur suffit de simplifier leur cours pour que leur image change positivement


C'est un dtail mais un professeur d'universit mets 2h pour prparer une heure de cours , je le sais y'en a dans ma famille , et pas forcement un sujet qu'ils matrisent avant de le prparer.




> Tu ne nous dis pas pourquoi cet vnement est survenu. 
> Pourquoi ce prof a-t-il agi ainsi ?
> (Qu'est-ce) qui l'a pouss  a ?


Une note pas assez haute dans sa matire , enfin je crois pas que a justifie cela car le professeur s'en est mme excus le cours d'aprs , preuve que lui mme reconnait ses tords.Professeur habitu  ce genre de drive.Mais cet argument tait juste pour contrer celui qui disait qu'un professeur tait un punching ball facile  taper , au contraire de l'lve.

----------


## ManusDei

> Beh justement, mme si Bill Gates n'avait effectivement aucune qualit pdagogique (ce qui m'tonnerait), j'aurais bien voulu l'avoir comme prof. Ou Knuth. Ou Stallman. Ou Wozniak. Ou d'autres


Un de mes profs tait une pointure internationale en proba (je dis tait car je suis plus tudiant, c'est toujours une pointure). Plusieurs amphis ont quand mme pas appris grand chose car il tait incomprhensible, il n'arrivait tout simplement pas  se mettre  notre niveau, et le sien tait trop lev pour nous. 

(on a eu droit  pas mal de dmonstrations "videntes"... mais que pour lui  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Dans ton intervention CodeurPLus tu nous dis en gros, que ceux qui sont en chec scolaire c'est leur faute on  pas  s'occuper d'eux qu'ils se dmerdent. 
Je suppose que tu es aussi contre le redoublement, que les dyslexiques on cas devenir leveur de chvre...

Le but d'un prof c'est justement d'enseigner la chose diffremment aux lves car ils n'ont pas tous la mme apprhension des choses. Vu qu'on est tous diffrent, certain sont trs logique, d'autre non.

----------


## fredoche

> Rat ! c'est bien avant. Dans les annes 90, je crois.
> Et d'ailleurs, pour ta gouverne, c'est rare et a me fais mal, mais je vais devoir dfendre le gouvernement Sarkozy , c'est Darcos qui a dit, je crois, qu'il ne voyait pas l'intrt de payer des gens  bac +5  pour "torcher le cul des marmots".


bah coute tu te fais du mal pour rien :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouveme...n_des_concours

La mise  niveau bac +5 des concours a t de paire avec la suppression des IUFM, et c'est bien ces gens l qui l'ont fait.

Darcos a srement voulu dire qu'on pouvait crer un sous-statut pour l'enseignement en maternelle, ou bien qu'il ne voyait pas l'intrt de payer des gens  faire de la maternelle, ou que sais je encore ?

Enfin bref, cette phrase de Darcos sortie de son contexte alors que c'est bien lui qui a men cette rforme de la "mastrisation des concours", je serais curieux de voir ce qu'il a voulu dire exactement

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La mise  niveau bac +5 des concours a t de paire avec la suppression des IUFM, et c'est bien ces gens l qui l'ont fait.


Pour cette rforme peut-tre, mais pour l'lvation du niveau des instits de 2 ans, a date de bien avant. C'est sous Mitterrand, je m'en souviens parce que j'ai des amis au Lyce qui voulait entrer  l'cole normale pour tre instit 2 ans aprs le bac et qui rlaient parce qu'ils allaient devoir faire 2 ans pour obtenir un DEUG avant de faire l'cole normale...

----------


## Invit

> Ce n'est pas a que l'ont nie. Heureusement qu'on puisse financer les tudes publique peut importe le revenue des parents.


Ouais,  prendre avec des pincettes quand mme. Uniquement avec les aides tu ne vas pas bien loin, sinon aucun tudiant ne serait oblig de travailler  ct. Et encore a c'est quand le CROUS paie  l'heure. Beaucoup se nourrissent mal ou sacrifient leurs dpenses de sant.
Donc non, on ne finance pas tout le temps les tudes publiques quel que soit le revenu des parents.

----------


## souviron34

> Ouais,  prendre avec des pincettes quand mme. Uniquement avec les aides tu ne vas pas bien loin, sinon aucun tudiant ne serait oblig de travailler  ct. Et encore a c'est quand le CROUS paie  l'heure.


Ah bon ?? Parce que le cROUS paie ??

Moi je distiribuais les tracts de la mairie dans les boites aux lettres la nuit, je gadais es gamins 2h par jour 6j/7, et je donnais des cours particuliers...

----------


## souviron34

> 14 au bac , je suis dans un lyce qui a tendance  casser les lves , j'ai c'est vrai plus travaill les deux semaines avant le bac que pendant les deux annes de S.Mais des gens a moins de 12 de moyenne avait la mention bien soit 14 , je pense que cette exemple sera plus illustratif , et biensur l'inverse existe notamment dans les ZEP comme ils le disaient dans lmission "c'est dans l'air" de france 5.Donc  la fin je suis d'accord mais a marche dans les deux sens pas que un seul.


Ce qui veut bien dire ce qu'on disait plus haut : qu'on donne le bac  des gens qui n'en sont pas du niveau...

----------


## Invit

> Ah bon ?? Parce que le cROUS paie ??


C'est pas le CROUS qui verse les bourses ?




> Moi je distiribuais les tracts de la mairie dans les boites aux lettres la nuit, je gadais es gamins 2h par jour 6j/7, et je donnais des cours particuliers...


Oui, et c'est cool pour toi que tu aies russi. 
Ce que je veux dire c'est que quand tu te tapes 40h de cours plus le boulot  ct, c'est trs dur d'avoir en plus un emploi alimentaire. Et c'est une des premires causes d'chec dans les tudes suprieures.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce que je veux dire c'est que quand tu te tapes 40h de cours plus le boulot  ct, c'est trs dur d'avoir en plus un emploi alimentaire. Et c'est une des premires causes d'chec dans les tudes suprieures.


Tout  fait, et quand on voit que ces c****ds de syndicats qui font tout pour interdire le travail le dimanche, qui permet  de nombreux tudiants de s'en sortir... On dit merci qui ? Merci M. CGT, FO, CFDT, ....  ::ccool::

----------


## fcharton2

> Ce que je veux dire c'est que quand tu te tapes 40h de cours plus le boulot  ct, c'est trs dur d'avoir en plus un emploi alimentaire. Et c'est une des premires causes d'chec dans les tudes suprieures.


C'est bien tout le problme des tudes suprieures actuelles. En les ouvrant  tous et en baissant le niveau d'exigence, on les a rallonges, et en les rallongeant, on cre une injustice entre les tudiants que leurs parents peuvent financer, et les autres. 

C'est d'ailleurs ce qui fait que les prpas sont souvent considres comme plus galitaires: a va assez vite, et certaines coles rmunrent leurs lves. 

Francois

----------


## phili_b

> Toute pression relle qu'on mettrait sur ses paules serait perue comme un abus d'autorit, de la part de mchants profs  qui, bien souvent, on reproche de trop manquer d'autorit (???)


Ok.




> Beh justement, mme si Bill Gates n'avait effectivement aucune qualit pdagogique (ce qui m'tonnerait), j'aurais bien voulu l'avoir comme prof.


Et donc la pdagogie a ne sert  rien pour toi? Un enseignant on lui demande pas seulement de savoir mais de transmettre ses connaissances. Je suis d'accord avec toi qu'on devrait laisser aux profs plus de latitude dans leur mthode pdagogique, comme toi qui a choisit la tienne, mais en revanche il faut savoir enseigner, il faut qu'il y ait une mthode pdagogique quelle qu'elle soit.

Je me souviens d'une prof qui dbitait son cours pendant 1h sans se lever ni mme lever les yeux vers les lves. Autant rester chez soi a  bouquiner les cours. 

D'autre part le niveau du prof et sa pdagogie varie selon l'age des lves et le niveau des tudes. Jusqu'au collge la pdagogie a une place trs importante car  cette age l si un prof nimbus ou un prix nobel enseigne, a rentrera par une oreille et sortira par l'autre. En revanche  partir du Lyce et pendant les tudes suprieures le savoir pur prend de plus en plus d'importance ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faille plus de pdagogie. Sauf pour les doctorats o les lves sont en position d'aspirer les connaissances de n'importe quel prof.

Sinon tu as sans doute raison qu'il faut tre exigeant et ne pas donner 15  un lve qui ne mrite que 9, et ne pas accepter des erreurs de rdaction ou de calculs en 1ere qui aurait du tre rsolus en 6, en revanche la slection pour la slection a ses limites. Je prfre un prof qui a appris le plus de choses  ses lves et qui en a fait passer la majorit en classe suprieure vraiment  un moyenne de 13 (sans paquet bonux), qu'un prof qui se targue d'tre litiste avec 3 lves  17/20 mais dont la majorit des lves lves a t largu en rase campagne  9/20. Quelle qualit a ce prof qui ne sait enseigner qu' des bons qui d'ailleurs pourraient se passer en partie de lui ? C'est comme certains Lyce qui se targuent d'un pourcentage de passage au bac, en ayant crm tout les autres en 1ere.

----------


## Invit

> C'est d'ailleurs ce qui fait que les prpas sont souvent considres comme plus galitaires: a va assez vite, et certaines coles rmunrent leurs lves.


L'avantage effectivement c'est que les prpas (et souvent les grandes coles que ces lve intgrent ensuite) ont un internat.
a et la gratuit des frais d'inscription. Le truc c'est que vu le peu de mixit qu'il y a en classe prpa (50% d'enfants de cadres sup) elle profite surtout  des personnes qui n'en n'ont pas besoin.
a ne veut pas dire qu'il faut la supprimer, mais elle pourrait tre conditionne par les revenus.

Disons que je trouve a paradoxal d'avoir la gratuit automatique dans une formation qui compte autant d'lves issus de familles aises alors que les lves dans les filires universitaires classiques qui viennent gnralement de familles plus modestes doivent justifier les revenus de leurs parents pour avoir une bourse.
Surtout quand on voit qu'un lve de prpa cote quasiment deux fois plus  l'tat qu'un autre.

----------


## phili_b

> Tout  fait, et quand on voit que ces c****ds de syndicats qui font tout pour interdire le travail le dimanche, qui permet  de nombreux tudiants de s'en sortir... On dit merci qui ? Merci M. CGT, FO, CFDT, ....


Ben voyons. Les tudiants qui sont bien de contents de travailler le dimanche, mais qui une fois dans la vie active n'auront plus de vie personnelle si la loi autorisait la gnralisation du travail le dimanche. Et pourtant je suis trs loin de partager les autres points de vue de ces syndicats. Travail le dimanche qui contribue  fermer de plus en plus de petits commerces qui n'avaient pas besoin de cela.

----------


## fcharton2

> L'avantage effectivement c'est que les prpas (et souvent les grandes coles que ces lves intgrent ensuite) ont un internat.
> a et la gratuit des frais d'inscription. Le truc c'est que vu le peu de mixit qu'il y a en classe prpa (50% d'enfants de cadres sup) elle profite surtout  des personnes qui n'en n'ont pas besoin.


Tu sais, je crois que si tu regardais les diplms de mastre 2, ou des bonnes filires de l'universit, tu constaterais le mme manque de mixit sociale. Je crois que le manque de mixit en prpa tient essentiellement aux carts de niveau au secondaire. 

Sur les cots, je me demande ce que donnerait le calcul si on l'effectuait sur l'ensemble de la scolarit dans le suprieur, et en tenant compte du diplme obtenu. Un lve de prpa coute plus cher qu'un lve de fac, certes, mais presque tous valident leur premier cycle universitaire en trois ans. En fac, entre ceux qui mettent quatre, voire cinq ans, et ceux qu'on perd en route, je ne suis pas certain qu'un calcul ax sur le "cout de formation", l'investissement que l'Etat doit consentir pour former un lve en licence, soit en dfaveur des classes prpa. 

En fait, je suis assez partag sur les prpas. Augmenter les droits d'inscription ne me parait pas spcialement injuste, mais j'ai comme un doute sur l'efficacit. Je crois que ce que je voudrais, en ralit, c'est qu'on essaie d'avoir des filires d'excellence ds le lyce, qui permettraient d'amener au niveau prpa davantage de gosses de milieux modestes. Actuellement, on fait l'inverse : les meilleurs lyces, les meilleurs profs, c'est dans les quartiers aiss, et la carte scolaire fait le reste...

Francois

----------


## chaminca

> Ce qui veut bien dire ce qu'on disait plus haut : qu'on donne le bac  des gens qui n'en sont pas du niveau...


Non pas vraiment ce que je voulais dire , et mon cas est un mauvais exemple , ce que j'ai ralis tenait un peu de l'irralisable  ::mouarf::  pour preuve j'ai eu une meilleure note en mathmatiques que pas mal d'autre personne qui avait des rsultats bien meilleur que moi durant l'anne , j'ai juste achet un livre et les annales du bac et j'ai travaill jusqu verrouiller les enseignements , le tout en 2 semaines  ::aie::  , mais bref je vais donner un autre exemple.

on va dire qu'il y a le lyce A et le lyce Z , on prend deux lves chacun ayant 12 de moyenne en mathmatique l'un dans le lyce A l'autre dans le lyce Z ,  l'exament du bac celui du lyce A va avoir 14 tandis que celui du lyce Z va avoir 8.Et on considre que les notes reprsentent les niveaux rels , conclusion : certains lyce ont tendeance a surnoter comme les ZEP (lyce Z) et d'autres  sous noter lyce A dit plutt comme litiste.

Conclusion : la notation au contrle continu ne veut absolument rien dire sans prendre en compte le lyce associ.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour  tous

Le lycee A est dans l'academie A et le lycee Z est dans l'academie Z lesquelles sont en charge normalement de veiller:
- un enseignement correct (niveau minima) du programme des matieres...
- un niveau minima des enseignements en matiere de connaissance et de pedagogie...

Si ces 2 exigences sont repectees les notes que peut donner un prof restent de peu d'influence.
Le prof peut etre pedagogiquement  titre personnel:
- severe pour relever le niveau des eleves au dela du "minima"
- ou juste correct pour exiger des eleves le "minima" du programme...
- incorrect,il est vire...

Le niveau exigible dans les examens etant defini par les fameuses academies...
comme le "minima"...

Mais les responsabilites restent partagees entre l'enseignant  titre individuel et l'encadrement administratif qui l'accompagent...

Quant  l'acces aux  etablissements scolaires "etatiques" et  de "reputation",l'etat doit tout faire pour eviter  qu'une categorie socio-economique precise ne se les  accapare....
L'etat ayant  pour role justement de veiller  ce qu'aucune categorie socio-economique n'aient de privileges publics sur d'autres categories...sans quoi c'est un retour de "royaute" deguisee...

Car le savoir est fait pour etre repandu et plus il se repand plus il s'accroit...  
Quant aux biens de ce bas monde ,plus ils se repandent et plus ils diminuent...

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

MABROUKI : je ne comprends pas grand chose  ce que tu viens de poster (et pourtant je suis prof :-) )




> Dans ton intervention CodeurPLus tu nous dis en gros, que ceux qui sont en chec scolaire c'est leur faute on  pas  s'occuper d'eux qu'ils se dmerdent.


Je m'occupe  temps quasi-plein d'lves qui sont en chec scolaire, ou qui risquent l'chec scolaire. Mais tu comprends mes propos comme tu veux, hein.





> Je suppose que tu es aussi contre le redoublement


Je suis pour.





> que les dyslexiques on cas devenir leveur de chvre...


Ce n'est pas  grands renforts de "pdagogie" qu'on aide les dyslexiques, les dyscalculiques et autres dys-quelque chose. C'est en les poussant  dvelopper eux-mmes des mcanismes pour dtecter et corriger leurs erreurs, autrement dit en faisant tout pour qu'ils ne soient pas dpendants du prof. Je sais que c'est un truc que les gens ont du mal  comprendre, mais le prof qui se rend "indispensable", c'est celui qui rend le moins service  ses lves... qu'ils soient ou non dyslexiques.




> Le but d'un prof c'est justement d'enseigner la chose diffremment aux lves car ils n'ont pas tous la mme apprhension des choses. Vu qu'on est tous diffrent, certain sont trs logique, d'autre non.


La logique est srement le seul truc que nous avons tous. Le but d'un prof n'est pas d'enseigner une mme chose diffremment  diffrents lves. C'est totalement contre-productif, puisque l'lve ne fera alors jamais l'effort de comprendre ce qui n'a pas t prpar spcialement pour lui (je grossis le trait)

Le but du prof est de rendre ses lves autonomes, bosseurs et puissants dans leurs raisonnements. Un des moyens (parmi des dizaines d'autres) qu'il peut utiliser pour atteindre cet objectif est d'enseigner effectivement la mme chose de plusieurs manires diffrentes, mais dans un objectif contraire de ce qu'on pourrait croire : celui de faire travailler la "souplesse" du cerveau des lves qui doivent se rendre compte que plusieurs chemins mnent  Friskies.

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

> Et donc la pdagogie a ne sert  rien pour toi?


Une de mes grandes passions consiste  amliorer / enrichir / affiner ma faon d'enseigner. Ca bouffe le cerveau comme n'importe quelle passion. La pdagogie est un ensemble de mthodes et d'outils qui sont presque tous  double-tranchant : il faut savoir les doser et comprendre qu'ils ne sont pas la panace.





> Un enseignant on lui demande pas seulement de savoir mais de transmettre ses connaissances.


Oui, mais l'lve n'est pas capable d'valuer qui sait transmettre et qui ne sait pas.

Tu prends le meilleur prof du monde et tu lui demandes de faire un cours trs "pur", trs "universitaire", sur le langage OCAML, et tu le mets devant un public qui "n'aime pas les intellos". Tu prends un prof nul et tu lui demandes de proposer un module de programmation avance en Java, module optionnel que seuls les tudiants qui ont ador ce langage choisissent. 

Lequel va tre le plus populaire ? Le nul.

Tu prends un prof de maths de lyce bien nul, tu lui confies des lves de premire STG (un public trs rfractaire aux maths). Le prof pond une interro sur les suites dans laquelle la question la plus difficile consiste  calculer les premiers termes d'une suite dfinie par rcurrence. Dans les semaines qui ont prcd l'interro, le prof a fait faire des exercices aux consignes identiques  ceux qu'il y a finalement dans l'interro.

Tu prends un excellent prof, tu lui confies une autre classe de premire STG. Le prof se rend compte que cette classe est plus nulle qu'une autre classe de premire STG qu'il a. Il dcide pourtant de donner une interro aussi dure aux deux classes, avec des questions pas trop simples pour des STG (reconnatre parmi plusieurs suites lesquelles sont arithmtiques et lesquelles sont gomtriques, en prouvant les rponses). Avant l'interro il avait fait faire des choses plus difficiles que celles de l'interro, afin de rellement entraner ses lves. Parfois il fait le contraire : l'interro est plus dure que les exercices qui l'ont prcde. C'est  la fois un moyen de rcompenser les meilleurs lves, mais c'est aussi donner  ceux qui ne se sont pas vraiment illustrs jusque-l, mais qui ont quand mme fourni de vrais efforts, une occasion de se casser la tte et peut-tre de briller.

Lequel est le plus populaire ? Le nul.

Tu es un prof de maths en quatrime. Tu vas entamer un chapitre sur les critures fractionnaires. Tu sais que l'anne prcdente, la classe que tu as a eu un prof qui n'a propos qu'une approche trs intuitive et encore assez "bb" des fractions aux lves. Tu crains qu'ils rencontrent des problmes plus tard  cause de cela. Tu voudrais faire un cours plus formel, avec de vritables dmonstrations des proprits (par exemple une dmonstration du fait que (ac)/(bc) = a/b si b et c diffrents de zro), tout en ratissant large niveau exercices pour qu'il y en ait de tous les niveaux de difficults. Tu sais d'avance que des parents vont venir te traiter de tous les noms si tu fais un cours trop "pur". Que les lves qui n'y entendront rien ne vont pas se tenir tranquiles en classe. Et qu'on te reprochera de manquer d'autorit, et, pire, de pdagogie. Alors tu renonces et tu fais une deuxime anne de fractions niveau "bb".

La mme question se repose l'anne suivante. Tu as rflchi entre temps. Le problme c'est qu'une partie de ces lves, aprs leur BAC, devront comprendre comment on construit l'ensemble des nombres rels, devront apprendre la thorie des groupes (exemples quelconques), et lire des tas de preuves formelles. Ils devront mme en crire. Alors tu organises ton cours comme une petite thorie mathmatiques niveau quatrime. Tu commences par la notion d'inverse et quelques dfinitions et axiomes. Puis tu prouves aussi rigoureusement que possible avec des connaissances de niveau collge chaque proprit importante sur les fractions vue depuis la sixime, en particulier celles qui permettent les calculs en criture fractionnaire. Dans la classe il n'y a que deux lves qui savent apprcier pareil trsor, une dizaine qui n'accrochent qu' moiti mais qui s'en sortent quand mme en interro, et les autres qui se plantent parce qu'il n'y avait pas que des questions faciles dans l'interro... parmi ces derniers certains ne savent mme plus faire ce qu'ils savaient faire les annes prcdentes parce qu'au fond ils s'en foutent. Les lves gueulent qu'on ne comprend rien  ton cours, les parents font pter le standard tlphonique du secrtariat de la direction tous les trois jours et on commence  dire que tu n'es, oh la la, vraiment pas pdagogue.

Es-tu pour autant moins bon prof que l'anne prcdente ?

Bref.

Bien sr que le prof doit savoir transmettre. Seulement l'lve pense avoir le droit de distribuer les bons et les mauvais points, de dire qui transmet bien et qui transmet mal, alors qu'il n'a pas ide de tous les paramtres qu'il faudrait prendre en compte. J'ai mis ci-dessus des situations et des exemples que tout le monde peut comprendre, mais en ralit il y aurait d'autres choses analogues  crire, plus subtiles et que seuls des profs -- et mme seuls des profs de telle ou telle matire -- peuvent rellement comprendre.






> Je suis d'accord avec toi qu'on devrait laisser aux profs plus de latitude dans leur mthode pdagogique, comme toi qui a choisit la tienne, mais en revanche il faut savoir enseigner, il faut qu'il y ait une mthode pdagogique quelle qu'elle soit.


Oui, d'accord, mais comment toi tu fais pour juger une mthode pdagogique ? Tu es prof ? Je m'interdis carrment d'avoir quelque opinion que ce soit sur un prof qui enseigne une matire que je n'ai pas enseigne moi-mme  un moment ou un autre. Je m'interdis d'avoir quelque opinion que ce soit sur un prof en me basant sur ce qu'on m'a dit sur lui. Je m'interdis d'avoir quelque opinion que ce soit sur un prof si je n'ai pas au minimum analys son oeuvre (ses cours d'une anne pour une classe, les exercices qu'il donne  ses lves, les difficults et l'intrt de ceux-ci et de ses interros) ou sa faon d'intervenir auprs de ses lves. Je ne juge pas, parce que je sais ce que c'est, ce boulot que n'importe qui croit connatre sous prtexte qu'il a t lve.

Oui il existe des mauvais profs, je suis vraiment comptent pour en juger (et d'ailleurs les plus nuls ne sont pas toujours les plus impopulaires). Je passe mon temps  rectifier leurs conneries (et les conneries de l'ducation nationale en gnral) et  rparer les cerveaux de petits qu'on a nourris de merde prdigre.






> Je me souviens d'une prof qui dbitait son cours pendant 1h sans se lever ni mme lever les yeux vers les lves. Autant rester chez soi a  bouquiner les cours.


Qu'est-ce que a peut faire ? Tu avais encore dix ans pour accorder de l'importance  a ? Tes parents ne t'ont pas expliqu qu'il fallait couter ce que raconte le prof, sans condition ? Parce que ce cours tu ne l'as pas cout, sinon tu le critiquerais pour d'autres raisons (s'il y avait lieu de le critiquer). 





> D'autre part le niveau du prof et sa pdagogie varie selon l'age des lves et le niveau des tudes. Jusqu'au collge la pdagogie a une place trs importante car  cette age l si un prof nimbus ou un prix nobel enseigne, a rentrera par une oreille et sortira par l'autre.


Oui.





> En revanche  partir du Lyce et pendant les tudes suprieures le savoir pur prend de plus en plus d'importance ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faille plus de pdagogie.


Les profs de facs sont confronts, au sein d'un mme groupe d'tudiants,  des carts de niveaux bien plus grands que ceux qu'on peut trouver dans une classe de collge et de lyce. Donc la pdagogie reste en effet essentielle  l'Universit, mais pour des raisons peu connues. Dans un groupe d'tudiants en informatique, tu as d'un ct l'lve  qui on a donn son BAC S, qui n'a jamais fait plus que le strict minimum pour avoir 10.0 au BAC et qui s'est inscrit en informatique  dfaut d'autre chose. Et d'un autre ct tu as le bricoleur qui avait dj crit des applications compltes relativement pointues  seize ans. Et il faut que ton cours soit utile au deux. Il faut que tu te dfonces  fond pour que le vritable concentr de jus de cervelle et de savoir livresque que tu donne  tes lves ait suffisamment de niveaux d'accs pour que tout le monde puisse y prendre quelque chose. Et celui qui a son BAC S alors qu'il commet encore des erreurs de signes, il est capable de tout de mme ne rien tirer de ton cours et d'estimer que tu n'es pas "pdagogue". Ou que tu n'as rien  foutre de tes lves, parce que tu es trop concentr ou parce que tu as dit ceci ou cela un jour o, en plus, il pleuvait.




> Sauf pour les doctorats o les lves sont en position d'aspirer les connaissances de n'importe quel prof.


Non, a c'est ce qu'on devrait exiger de toute personne prtendant suivre des tudes suprieures. Un doctorant doit faire beaucoup plus, puisqu'il crit lui-mme une page de la science !





> la slection pour la slection a ses limites.


La slection pour la slection a n'existe pas. Elle sert toujours un objectif que ce soit un objectif de politique d'entreprise ou un objectif intellectuel. L'enseignement suprieur prpare  des carrires pour lesquelles il faut tre spcialement arm (notamment intellectuellement le plus souvent). La slection est ncessaire. On ne donne pas un diplme  quelqu'un qui n'a pas le niveau pour le mriter, parce que sinon tout le monde y perd,  commencer par la personne elle-mme et ses employeurs. Pour ceux qui chouent  cette slection il existe heureusement d'autres manires de russir.




> Je prfre un prof qui a appris le plus de choses  ses lves et qui en a fait passer la majorit en classe suprieure vraiment  un moyenne de 13 (sans paquet bonux), qu'un prof qui se targue d'tre litiste avec 3 lves  17/20 mais dont la majorit des lves lves a t largu en rase campagne  9/20.


Sous rserve que les notes obtenues soient, dans les deux cas, reprsentatives du niveau rel des lves, je suis bien videmment d'accord. Seulement en pratique on peut souvent mettre en doute cette reprsentativit. On ne compte plus les classes de collge qui ont quinze de moyenne avec un prof puis onze l'anne suivante avec un autre prof (ou le contraire), alors que les lves n'ont entre-temps ni progresser ni rgresser.





> Quelle qualit a ce prof qui ne sait enseigner qu' des bons qui d'ailleurs pourraient se passer en partie de lui ?


Mais il est ncessaire pour un lve de pouvoir se passer de prof ! Il n'en aura peut-tre plus jamais aprs sa formation initiale ! Mme quand on me confie des siximes, je leur apprends  se passer de moi. Tout en leur donnant tout ce que je peux et en tant hyper disponible. Oui faut tre un peu schizo.

Je fais partie des profs qui ne savent enseigner qu' des bons, parce qu'on n'enseigne rien  des mauvais. Quand un mauvais russit, c'est soit une fausse russite (il a de bonnes notes mais l'anne d'aprs, si le prof change, les notes retombent), soit qu'il est devenu bon !

Personnellement j'enseigne  tous en faisant comme s'il n'y avait que des bons. Les bons adorent et certains mauvais se dchirent  la tche pour devenir bons. Ils n'y parviennent pas tous mais chez ceux qui y parviennent, en gnral c'est durable (je fais des suivis sur plusieurs annes).
Je dis toujours  ceux qui n'y parviennent pas qu'ils n'ont pas d'autre choix que de persvrer, parce que la combativit qu'ils dvelopperont finira forcment par les servir. 





> C'est comme certains Lyce qui se targuent d'un pourcentage de passage au bac, en ayant crm tout les autres en 1ere.


Cette dmarche n'est pas plus stupide qu'une autre. On connat aussi bien ses avantages et ses inconvnients. Heureusement qu'il existe plusieurs types d'tablissements scolaires, a augmente les chances que chacun trouve un endroit qui lui convienne... une bonne chose, non ? 

Je crois que pour l'quilibre de la socit, il faut qu'il y ait plusieurs types d'tablissements et plusieurs types de profs. Je sais apprcier le travail fourni par les profs qui pourraient tre mes adversaires idologiques. Ils ont des qualits que je n'ai pas. Et inversement.

----------


## phili_b

> Oui, mais l'lve n'est pas capable d'valuer qui sait transmettre et qui ne sait pas.


 Oui l'lve ne sait pas juger la pdagogie d'un prof, ou s'il est capable de transmettre. En revanche si avec un prof il comprend tout et a de bonnes notes, et qu'avec l'autre il ne comprend pas grand chose et que cela le dmotive, parce que le prof enseigne de faon absconse, l indirectement il a quand mme pu juger le prof. Surtout si son avis est partage par la majorit de la classe. 

Aprs videmment il faut voir si le contenu de l'apprentissage n'a pas t erron.




> Tu prends le meilleur prof du monde et tu lui demandes de faire un cours trs "pur", trs "universitaire", sur le langage OCAML, et tu le mets devant un public qui "n'aime pas les intellos". 
> [..]
> Tu prends un prof nul et tu lui demandes de proposer un module de programmation avance en Java, module optionnel que seuls les tudiants qui ont ador ce langage choisissent. 
> 
> Lequel va tre le plus populaire ? Le nul.


Le souci actuel, semble-t-il, c'est que certains profs, vu la pnurie et le manque d'attractivit, ont t accepts  des notes de concours extrmement basses. Je ne demande pas  avoir des profs nuls, videmment, je prfre simplement un bon prof qui sait enseigner, qu'un prof qui a eu d'excellentes notes de concours qui ne sait pas enseigner. (Je parle au prsent mais j'ai fini ma scolarit depuis un moment).

N'empche que de faire enseigner l'OCaml, avec en plus une vision hyper thorique, rien de tel pour dgouter pas mal de monde de l'informatique, y compris de ceux qui aiment l'informatique.

J'ai l'impression qu'on n'a pas la mme vision de ce que veut dire "nul". Si le prof d'Ocaml a endormi la moiti de sa classe, voire l'a dmotive, et que le prof de java leur a donn envie d'apprendre, et leur a donn des outils pour le monde du travail, le nul n'est pas celui qu'on croit.

Je n'apprcie pas du tout la thorie pour la thorie, j'ai mme dcroch  un moment  cause de cela. Je prfre les cours plus pratiques et pragmatiques avec un prof moyen qui saura me faire passer son savoir, qu'un prof thorique qui va me larguer. Aprs effectivement si un prof sait enseigner de faon exigeante, un savoir complexe sans le dnaturer je suis preneur mais je n'en ai pas vu beaucoup mme si j'en ai vu quelques uns, et l dans ce cas tout son savoir,  mme le thorique, me sera accessible sans concession. Le seul problme c'est que ce genre de prof est assez rare.




> Tu prends un prof de maths de lyce bien nul,


 Qu'est-ce qu'un prof nul pour toi ?






> Tu es un prof de maths en quatrime. Tu vas entamer un chapitre sur les critures fractionnaires. Tu sais que l'anne prcdente, la classe que tu as a eu un prof qui n'a propos qu'une approche trs intuitive et encore assez "bb" des fractions aux lves. Tu crains qu'ils rencontrent des problmes plus tard  cause de cela.


Oui je comprends quand tu parles de "rencontrer des problmes plus tard", en fait tu expliques que l'enseignement se fait sur la dure. Qu' trop baisser le niveau une anne tu as des lves avec des bonnes notes...sur un enseignement qui a t abaiss  leur niveau, niveau qui ne leur permettra pas de suivre l'anne suprieure, et ainsi de suite de pire en pire. De mme de faire le grand cart entre plusieurs niveaux. Mais effectivement tu as attir mon attention sur un point dont j'ignorais l'importance et les consquences  long terme sur la vie scolaire d'un lve.
Une fois j'ai "enseign" en formation le SQL  3 personnes: j'avais un lve qui s'ennuyait car il estimait que c'tait trop simple, un autre qui avait bien aim, et un autre qui tait largu mme en lui expliquant plusieurs fois.

Aprs il faut pouvoir grer les lves moyens en leur apprenant la vision que tu appelles "bb" plutt que de les abandonner, c'est--dire leur permettre d'avoir 10  la fin de l'anne plutt que 6. Reste  savoir si c'est du ressort du prof en classe de 30 lves, ou alors s'il faut mieux le faire en cours supplmentaires ou cours du soir.






> Les lves gueulent qu'on ne comprend rien  ton cours, les parents font pter le standard tlphonique du secrtariat de la direction tous les trois jours et on commence  dire que tu n'es, oh la la, vraiment pas pdagogue.
> 
> Es-tu pour autant moins bon prof que l'anne prcdente ?


 ::mouarf::  a sent le vcu ce genre de pressions. On est bien d'accord que les lynchages de la part des parents n'est pas une bonne solution  ::): 




> Bien sr que le prof doit savoir transmettre. Seulement l'lve pense avoir le droit de distribuer les bons et les mauvais points, de dire qui transmet bien et qui transmet mal, alors qu'il n'a pas ide de tous les paramtres qu'il faudrait prendre en compte.


Autant l'lve peut juger informellement  la louche le prof , autant que les lves puissent distribuer des points aux profs est  mon avis une trs mauvaise chose, on est bien d'accord. En plus a sape l'autorit des profs sur des critres d'apprciation qui peuvent tre errons.




> Les profs de facs sont confronts, au sein d'un mme groupe d'tudiants,  des carts de niveaux bien plus grands que ceux qu'on peut trouver dans une classe de collge et de lyce.


 Oui je comprends. Pas vident.




> Donc la pdagogie reste en effet essentielle  l'Universit, mais pour des raisons peu connues. [...]Et il faut que ton cours soit utile au deux. Il faut que tu te dfonces  fond pour que le vritable concentr de jus de cervelle et de savoir livresque que tu donne  tes lves ait suffisamment de niveaux d'accs pour que tout le monde puisse y prendre quelque chose.


ok.




> Sauf pour les doctorats o les lves sont en position d'aspirer les connaissances de n'importe quel prof.


 


> Non, a c'est ce qu'on devrait exiger de toute personne prtendant suivre des tudes suprieures.


 Je ne suis pas d'accord. On ne cherche pas  enseigner qu' de futur chercheurs, mais aussi  donner un outil pour le monde du travail et donc pour cela faire une partie du chemin vers les lves qui ne sont pas forcment des fututs doctorants. Mais je comprends que tu es gne de prendre la main d'lves  leur renseigner des choses qu'ils auraient du savoir dans les classes prcdentes. Mais sans aller jusqu' l a serait bien que les profs restent accessibles et pdagogues.





> Je fais partie des profs qui ne savent enseigner qu' des bons, parce qu'on n'enseigne rien  des mauvais. Quand un mauvais russit, c'est soit une fausse russite (il a de bonnes notes mais l'anne d'aprs, si le prof change, les notes retombent), soit qu'il est devenu bon !


 :8O: 
Mais entre les bons et les mauvais, il y a les moyens. Et le but d'un prof c'est quand mme de faire progresser ses lves, mme les mauvais et les moyens non ?! (mais sans fausses bonnes notes, on est bien d'accord).




> Je crois que pour l'quilibre de la socit, il faut qu'il y ait plusieurs types d'tablissements et plusieurs types de profs.


C'est valable pour les spcialisation (avant ou aprs le bac), mais sinon on ne peut pas faire ce qu'on veut pour la filire gnraliste avant le bac, il y a la carte scolaire,  moins de passer par des tablissements privs sous contrat.

Mais pour revenir au sujet de la baisse de niveau scolaire en France. 
Est-ce que c'est  cause du fait qu'on abaiss la moyenne au niveau des gens, qu'on a appauvrit l'enseignement, comme tu le penses, ce qui est en fin de compte le syndrome des 80% d'une classe d'age au bac ?

Mais n'y a-t-il pas aussi un savoir trop thorique, comme la faon d'enseigner les maths ou d'autres matires, qui ne serviront qu' une minorit de gens qui deviendront chercheurs ? Certains pays nous ont dpasss bien qu'ils n'aient pas un enseignement aussi thorique.

----------


## souviron34

> Non, a c'est ce qu'on devrait exiger de toute personne prtendant suivre des tudes suprieures. Un doctorant doit faire beaucoup plus, puisqu'il crit lui-mme une page de la science !





> Je ne suis pas d'accord. On ne cherche pas  enseigner qu' de futur chercheurs, mais aussi  donner un outil pour le monde du travail et donc pour cela faire une partie du chemin vers les lves qui ne sont pas forcment des fututs doctorants. 
> ....
> C'est valable pour les spcialisation (avant ou aprs le bac), mais sinon on ne peut pas faire ce qu'on veut pour la filire gnraliste avant le bac, il y a la carte scolaire,  moins de passer par des tablissements privs sous contrat.


Sur ce sujet, je me permet une remarque :

Avant la priode la diplomite aigue et de l'enfant-roi qui est forcment uper-intelligent et peut prtendre  exercer n'importe quel mtir, il y avait une quivalence de fait, je l'ai vcue :

PARCE QUE l'enseignement tait assez gnraliste MAIS de bon niveau, on tait pris quelle que soit la spcialisation aprs le Doctorat comme un ingniieur : ce qu'on sanctionnait n'tait pas le SAVOIR mais le POTENTIEL de comprheinsion..

Exemple : moi, doctorat de Physique spcialit astophysique en poche, j'ai eu des propositions d'ingnieur chimiste chez Kodak, d'ingniieur physicien chez Thomson,  pour tout un tas d'applications et de domaines varis (_du traitement d'images  de la R&D dans des dispositifs d'imagerie de radiologie  des recherches sur les films extensibes, etc etc..._) avec le mme salaire et le mme titre qu'un mec sortant d'une cole d'ingnieur. PARCE QUE  on savait que je pouvais tre oprationnel dans un nouveau domaine en moins de 6 mois, A CAUSE de ma formation.

Aujourd'hui, et en particulier en info, mais c'est valable partout, la "spcialisation" ne fait que faire des ttes bien remplies, mais pas forcment bien faites.. Quand on voit des diplmes de "Chef de Projet", d'"Architecte JEEE", etc etc, c'est absurde....  De mme pour la Communication, et des "mastres en communication", ou en "gestion du personnel", etc etc...

En fait, cette adaptation du systme  la volont es parents que leurs chrubins aient un ttre ronflant ne fait que produire de l chair  canon, jetable, sans de vraie possibilit de reconversion, et - en plus - avec un manque cruel de culture gnrale - et de maitrie du franais et d'une logique lmentaire.



En ce qui concerne un "bon" prof d'un "mauvais", je ne me hasarderais pas sur ce terrain, mais je note qu'il y a une bijection entre participe pass et participe prsent : un prof passionn est passionnant, et rciproquement, si un prof est passionnant  c'est qu'il est passion..   

Quelle que soit l'approche pdagogique.


Par contre, j'ai effectivement pu noter - mais je ne suis plus dedans depuis 30 ans - que on commenait  nous montrer  quoi a servait ce qu'on apprenait - avec confrences de gens de mtiers divers - uniquement en DEA, c'est  dire en BAC+5.. Je ne suis pas si a c'est corrig depuis, mais je crois que sinon, oui a c'est un manque...  Qu'un mec qui conoit des ailes d'avion, des motos, etc vienne expliquer en quoi les quations du second degr, les intgrales,  la gomtrie, lui sert tous les jours.. Qu'un coureur de fond vienne expliquer en quoi l'tude physique des mouvements et des ractions et Newton et les forces de frottements lui permettent d'amliorer sa foule, en quoi la chimie du sang fait qu'il arrive  un "mur" d'acide lactique, etc,.. Qu'un cinaste ou un ingnieur du son explique en quoi les ondes sinusiodales, la thorie des gaz parfaits, et la thermo de Carnot les aides dans leur boulot, leur permettent de reproduire corectment un son ou une lumire, etc...Qu'un architecte viene expliquer en quoi ces mmes thories et quations lui permettent de construire une salle de spectacle ou un studio d'enregistrement o le son est parfait, etc etc..





> Mais pour revenir au sujet de la baisse de niveau scolaire en France. 
> Est-ce que c'est  cause du fait qu'on abaiss la moyenne au niveau des gens, qu'on a appauvrit l'enseignement, comme tu le penses, ce qui est en fin de compte le syndrome des 80% d'une classe d'age au bac ?


J'ai  mon sens un peu rpondu plus haut. Oui on a appauvri pour satisfaire aux besoins des parents de la gnration de l'enfant-roi  qui souhaitaient que leurs enfants aient un diplme, si possible ronflant...

Si tu regardes les offres d'emploi, ou autour de toi dans ton bureau, combien de gens n'ont pas de titre ????

Pour a, on a sur-spcialis pour avoir une foultitude de diplmes, et ce faisant on a abaiss la valeur - et les exigences - des diplmes desquels on tait parti.

Du coup, c'est bien vident qu'on accroit les ingalits sociales : celui qui a la chance d'tre n dans un milieu privilgi, avec accs aux livres,  la culture, puis aux pistons pour de bons stages, voire de bonnes entrevues, sera pris, parce que on value justement l'impact de son milieu, qui sera forcment d'accroitre sa culture gnrale, puique le diplme  lui seul n'est plus synonyme d'excellence.





> Mais n'y a-t-il pas aussi un savoir trop thorique, comme la faon d'enseigner les maths ou d'autres matires, qui ne serviront qu' une minorit de gens qui deviendront chercheurs ? Certains pays nous ont dpasss bien qu'ils n'aient pas un enseignement aussi thorique.


L ausi je pense avoir rpondu... Ce mouvement des 30 ou 4 dernires annes s'est bas sur le fit que le travail manuel c'tait pas bien, que seul l'intellectuel tait bien, et que tous les enfants de ces gnrations pouvaient et devaient prtendre  avoir un diplme, s possible universitaire..


J'ai dj cit dans un autre thread, mais ma soeur, prof dans un IUT, a vu la proportion d'tudiants sortant pour bosser passer de 95%  15% en 20 ans: aujourd'hui 85% des tudiants sortant d'IUT vont en licence..

Quand on regarde , les pays qui nous ont dpasss, comme l'Allemagne, valorisent le travail manuel, l'alternance avec le mond edu travail, etc..

Ce qui ici fait sauter au plafond..(en particulier  gauche).Comment ?? Il faudrait que les jeunes soient prpars au monde du travail ?? Quelle horreur ....  Et on a la mme chose pour la recherche.. Coment ?? Que des industries paient de la recherche MAIS demandent  ce que'elle soit dirige dans une direction particulire ? Mais non, voyons, la recherche est et doit rester fondamentale...

A mon avis, tant que les intelligenstias franaises - et une patie du corps enseignant, imprgne par des ides "rousseauistes" et "idalistes de gauche"  continuent  voir le travail manuel comme un escalvage et le travail intellectuel comme la seule et unique porte de sotie, tout en voulant permettre  plus de 80% d'une classe d'age d'y accder, on ne fera que continuer  voir l'cart grandir...

Mais aussi, comme on vient de le voir avec le rapport sur l'intgration, cette dconnection de la ralit entraine justement un abandon du "savoir de base" (_c'est chiant, y'a des rgles, y'a du par coeur, etc.._) en faveur du "tout technologique", "l'panouissement", etc, ce qui est bien joli peut-tre  l'cole, mais ensuite encore faut-il pouvoir "s'panouir" dans la vie, qui reprsente qund mme la majorit de la vie d'un individu...  Or passer sa vie au chmage ou frustr n'est pas franchemnt ce qu'on peur rver comme "panouissement"..

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

> Oui l'lve ne sait pas juger la pdagogie d'un prof, ou s'il est capable de transmettre. En revanche si avec un prof il comprend tout et a de bonnes notes, et qu'avec l'autre il ne comprend pas grand chose et que cela le dmotive, parce que le prof enseigne de faon absconse, l indirectement il a quand mme pu juger le prof. Surtout si son avis est partage par la majorit de la classe.


Donc tu dis "l'lve ne sait pas juger la pdagogie d'un prof, mais il se permet quand mme de le faire". As-t-on l'espoir que tu peroives les limites de ton raisonnement  un moment ? (dans ton intrt) EDIT : (dans l'intrt de tes enfants ou de tes futurs enfants)

L'avis d'une classe entire n'a pas plus de poids que celui d'un seul lve. Cinquante personnes mal outilles pour se prononcer sur une question ne se tromperont pas moins parce qu'elles sont cinquante.

Personnellement je peux aussi bien me faire passer pour un super pdagogue que comme un super thoricien haut perch qui ne saura pas se mettre au niveau de ses lves. C'est moi qui dcide. Le plus souvent je me place entre les deux : suffisamment haut pour vraiment apporter quelque chose d'utile aux lves et suffisamment pratique pour ne pas les larguer. Mais selon le module, selon les objectifs de l'quipe pdagogique concerne par ce module, selon les profils des lves, je peux jouer au javaste praticien comme  l'OCAMListe matheux. Dans ce dernier scnario je ne peux thoriquement tre vu que comme un mauvais prof, et de surcroit par une majorit d'lves. Dans le premier cas, je ne peux au contraire pas chouer. Pourtant je suis la mme personne avec la mme qualit pdagogique (ou pas) et relationnelle (ou pas) dans ces deux cas, et dans tous les autres. Alors si on veut rpondre  la question "suis-je un bon prof", tu te doutes bien qu'il faut examiner d'autres critres que des impressions d'lves  l'emporte pice comme "je cromprends tout donc le prof est bon, et en plus tout le groupe dit la mme chose donc il est forcment bon" ou "je comprends mal donc le prof n'est pas bon, et en plus tout le groupe dit la mme chose dont il est forcment mauvais".

Ce n'est pas un hasard si je dis "je" alors que les mmes questions se posent pour tous les profs. Dans une cole d'informatique dans laquelle j'ai enseign, j'ai t trs apprci par mes tudiants dans plusieurs modules, notamment l'un d'eux qui tait pourtant trs thorique (c'est rare, mais a veut sans doute dire qu'il n'y avait pas beaucoup d'tudiants voyant les choses comme toi dans les groupes en question, puisque la thorie te donne des boutons). Et un jour on m'a demand si je pouvais enseigner un module de plus, avec un contenu impos que je ne pouvais pas modifier, et dont j'ai immdiatement vu qu'il passerait forcment trs mal auprs des lves. Le module a t un chec cuisant, il y avait deux ou trois lves sur cinquante qui l'ont suivi jusqu'au bout avec succs. Pour autant personne  ma connaissance n'a remis ma comptence en cause, parce que j'tais dj connu dans cette cole pour la qualit de mes explications. Si j'avais t un nouveau prof qui venait d'arriver, et si j'avais commenc  enseigner avec ce module, je me serais srement fait bouffer par les tudiants parce que la bonne image que j'avais a priori ne m'aurait pas "protg".

Je maintiens donc que l'lve est incapable d'valuer le matre. Tu sais ce que a veut dire ? Ca veut dire que quand tu rponds "oui je sais l'lve ne peut pas juger le prof, mais en fait si et d'ailleurs mes camarades et moi on ne se gne pas", tu dis des grosses btises et puis c'est tout.

Mais 80% de la population pense comme toi est et conforte dans son ide par un enseignement secondaire qui surnote gnreusement pour viter les lynchages de profs. Malheureusement cette ide trs ancre dans la population explique en partie, et indirectement certes, le dsamour du peuple pour les choses thoriques, et par consquent son chec, aussi, puisqu'il est difficile de russir dans un domaine auquel on refuse de s'intresser parce qu'on prend ses profs pour des minables.





> N'empche que de faire enseigner l'OCaml, avec en plus une vision hyper thorique, rien de tel pour dgouter pas mal de monde de l'informatique, y compris de ceux qui aiment l'informatique.


C'est vrai. Mais nos enfants ne seront pas ingnieurs. Un ingnieur a peut apprendre OCAML et tout un tas d'autres horreurs du mme genre sans broncher. En tout cas c'est ce qui devrait tre.

(Que OCAML reste pour autant un langage impopulaire et peu utilis est un autre dbat).





> J'ai l'impression qu'on n'a pas la mme vision de ce que veut dire "nul". Si le prof d'Ocaml a endormi la moiti de sa classe, voire l'a dmotive, et que le prof de java leur a donn envie d'apprendre, et leur a donn des outils pour le monde du travail, le nul n'est pas celui qu'on croit.


Si, le nul est bien celui que je crois. (le prof de java dans mon exemple). Il enseigne des trucs plaisants que les lves n'auraient aucun mal  apprendre en autodidacte, et il sait qu'il ne va donner que des bonnes notes. Le prof d'OCAML leur enseigne quelque chose qu'ils ne verront qu' la FAC. S'ils n'y accrochent pas, c'est leur problme, au moins ils ne pourront pas dire qu'on n'a pas essay d'ouvrir leur esprit  quelque chose. Si on demande  ce prof-l de donner un cours sur Java, il arrivera  en faire quelque chose de trs intressant et de vraiment digne de l'enseignement suprieur.




> Je n'apprcie pas du tout la thorie pour la thorie, j'ai mme dcroch  un moment  cause de cela.


Ce n'est pas le problme des profs. Eux ont voulu te faire ingurgiter des choses fondamentales qui ne vieillissent pas (c'est la premire diffrence entre les choses dites thoriques et le zoo de la concrtude). Ils ont fait leur boulot. Ils l'ont peut-tre mal fait, mais tu n'tais pas habilit  en juger. En dcrochant, toi, tu n'as pas honor ta part du contrat. 




> Qu'est-ce qu'un prof nul pour toi ?


Un prof qui tolre les lves qui tolrent l'chec.





> Une fois j'ai "enseign" en formation le SQL  3 personnes: j'avais un lve qui s'ennuyait car il estimait que c'tait trop simple, un autre qui avait bien aim, et un autre qui tait largu mme en lui expliquant plusieurs fois.


Si celui que tait largu t'avait dit que tu expliquais mal, qu'aurais-tu pens ? Qu'il aurait mieux fait de se remettre en cause, lui ? Ou qu'il doit avoir raison et que tu es un pdagogue rat ?

S'il y en avait eu deux sur trois ne comprenant rien, tu te serais trouv dans le cas de l'enseignant qui est considr comme nul par la majorit (2/3) de ces lves. Auraient-ils pour autant forcment eu raison de te trouver nul ? Avaient-ils la comptence pour juger ta capacit  leur transmettre un truc qu'ils ne connaissaient pas encore, truc qu'ils auraient du comprendre compltement avant de pouvoir analyser, sans risquer de se tromper, si ventuellement leurs difficults d'apprentissage venaient bien de toi et non d'eux ? En tant que "prof", tu acceptais l'ide que tes lves puissent tre plus "puissants" que toi en te jugeant comme si c'tait eux le prof ?





> Aprs il faut pouvoir grer les lves moyens en leur apprenant la vision que tu appelles "bb" plutt que de les abandonner, c'est--dire leur permettre d'avoir 10  la fin de l'anne plutt que 6.


Les moyens n'existent pas. Ce sont des mauvais qui bnficient d'un systme qui les surnote gnreusement. C'est bien plus vrai encore dans certaines coles du suprieur que dans les collges et lyces... le nombre d'tudiants en informatique qui ne savent juste rien faire du tout et qui ont quand mme des notes "moyennes", c'est impressionnant.

C'est pas compliqu : si t'es bon, tu as entre quinze et vingt, et sinon c'est qu'il te faut bosser mieux. Point.

Ma stratgie pour les moyens, c'est de leur faire comprendre qu'ils sont en ralits nuls MAIS qu'il peuvent progresser, progresser rellement et devenir bons.





> a sent le vcu ce genre de pressions. On est bien d'accord que les lynchages de la part des parents n'est pas une bonne solution


Tu as dj des enfants ? Parce que, quand tu en auras qui seront en ge d'aller  l'cole, ne t'en fais pas, tu feras partie des parents lyncheurs. Ca se voit  ton discours dans ce fil. Les parents respectent normment les profs, jusqu'au jour o leurs propres gosses sont concerns.







> Je ne suis pas d'accord. On ne cherche pas  enseigner qu' de futur chercheurs, mais aussi  donner un outil pour le monde du travail et donc pour cela faire une partie du chemin vers les lves qui ne sont pas forcment des fututs doctorants.


STOP. L'enseignement suprieur est un endroit o les disciplines sont prsentes sans tre dulcores. L'lve qui s'y risque doit tre capable d'apprendre, avec ou sans prof, et plutt sans si le prof est vraiment si nul que a. C'est tout. Une fois qu'on a le BAC, la mentalit "lyce" c'est FINI.

Tous les tudiants sont donc concerns, et si tu penses qu'il n'y a que les doctorants qui doivent acqurir cette possibilit d'apprendre seul des trucs vraiments compliqus, c'est :

1) que tu dois toi-mme avoir encore aujourd'hui quelques difficults  t'auto-former, et tu sais  quel point un informaticien doit tre capable de s'auto-former ;
2) que tu n'as pas la moindre ide de ce qu'on demande  un doctorant (c'est vraiment beaucoup plus que a ! Je peux t'en parler si tu veux puisque je suis pass par l)




> Mais n'y a-t-il pas aussi un savoir trop thorique, comme la faon d'enseigner les maths ou d'autres matires, qui ne serviront qu' une minorit de gens qui deviendront chercheurs ?


Je ne vois pas comment l'enseignement des maths pourrait tre trop thorique. L'enseignement du franais est-il trop littraire ? L'EPS est-elle trop physique et trop sportive ? Penser que la thorie n'intresse que ceux qui l'inventent ( savoir une partie des chercheurs) c'est vraiment mconnatre euh... plein de choses !

----------


## fcharton2

> STOP. L'enseignement suprieur est un endroit o les disciplines sont prsentes sans tre dulcores. L'lve qui s'y risque doit tre capable d'apprendre, avec ou sans prof, et plutt sans si le prof est vraiment si nul que a. C'est tout. Une fois qu'on a le BAC, la mentalit "lyce" c'est FINI.


Ca c'est la thorie... Les lves qui arrivent en suprieur sont les mmes que ceux du lyce, les quelques uns qui savent apprendre de faon autonome vont en prpa ou dans les quelques filires slectives (mdecine), et y russissent. 

Pour le reste, l'enseignement s'adapte peu  peu: on donne de moins  en moins de cours, on raconte de plus en plus de belles histoires, et on met des projets et des stages pour compenser (IUT, coles diverses)... Ou bien on garde les cours thoriques, mais on ajuste l'examen final en consquence (fac).

Et le rsultat est l, les tudes sont de plus en plus longues (parce que la licence ne sanctionne plus rien, et le master pas grand chose), on a un des taux de chmage des jeunes les plus levs d'Europe... 

Sauf bien sur pour ces filires slectives, o les tudes sont assez courtes en fait, et qu'on s'arrache un peu partout...


Sur la critique des maths "trop thorique", je recommande la lecture des livres de Stella Baruk (notamment l'ge du capitaine) qui explique comment en essayant de rendre les maths concrtes ou pratiques, on ne rend pas toujours service  l'lve. 

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Ca c'est la thorie... Les lves qui arrivent en suprieur sont les mmes que ceux du lyce, les quelques uns qui savent apprendre de faon autonome vont en prpa ou dans les quelques filires slectives (mdecine), et y russissent.


Paye tes clichs !!!

----------


## ManusDei

> Ca c'est la thorie... Les lves qui arrivent en suprieur sont les mmes que ceux du lyce, les quelques uns qui savent apprendre de faon autonome vont en prpa ou dans les quelques filires slectives (mdecine), et y russissent.


J'ai plutt l'impression que la prpa est l'endroit o l'lve est le moins autonome. Il a toujours des profs sur le dos, les heures pour faire ses devoirs/bosser sont inscrites dans l'emploi du temps. C'est efficace, ils apprennent beaucoup de choses, mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils aient la moindre autonomie.

Contrairement  mdecine (je reprend ton exemple), o personne ne tient la main de l'tudiant, celui qui veut russir bosse, l'autre fait la fte.

----------


## Darkzinus

Ceci dit cette question de l'autonomie dans l'enseignement pose surtout problme lors de la recherche d'emploi ou pour le coup c'est la jungle. Dans le milieu professionnel au final, l'autonomie totale est rare et certains, mme expriments ne le seront jamais totalement.

----------


## GPPro

> J'ai plutt l'impression que la prpa est l'endroit o l'lve est le moins autonome. Il a toujours des profs sur le dos, les heures pour faire ses devoirs/bosser sont inscrites dans l'emploi du temps. C'est efficace, ils apprennent beaucoup de choses, mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils aient la moindre autonomie.
> 
> Contrairement  mdecine (je reprend ton exemple), o personne ne tient la main de l'tudiant, celui qui veut russir bosse, l'autre fait la fte.


J'ai enseign en licence ( l'poque a s'appelait comme a...) et en premire anne d'cole d'ing. D'un cot j'avais es gens matures et autonomes, de l'autre j'avais des gamins qui se courraient derrire dans les couloirs pendant les pauses (vridique !). Je vous laisse deviner qui tait qui  :;): .

----------


## GPPro

> Ceci dit cette question de l'autonomie dans l'enseignement pose surtout problme lors de la recherche d'emploi ou pour le coup c'est la jungle. Dans le milieu professionnel au final, l'autonomie totale est rare et certains, mme expriments ne le seront jamais totalement.


Sur des postes de type dveloppeur, pour moi l'autonomie est un facteur important.

----------


## fredoche

> Sur ce sujet, je me permet une remarque :
> [...]


Tu peux dire des choses intressantes, mais hlas tu mlanges tout pour nous resservir quelques rancurs bases sur tes clichs politicards ou de je ne sais quelle origine... dommage

J'aurai quand mme envie de te poser questions : avec un doctorat en astrophysique, as tu jamais boss dans ce domaine (salari hors cadre universitaire) ? J'ai l'impression que non

A quel age t'es tu confront au travail ? au vrai je veux dire ?  ::aie:: 
Pourquoi es tu dans l'informatique ?

Pourquoi crois tu que ce que tu dcris est du  la "volont es parents" ?

T'as vu o ils sont Kodak ? Remarque  cette heure, t'aurais une bonne pr-retraite, j'en connais plein qui jouissent du systme, t'as rat une belle opportunit  ::mouarf::  

"tant que les intelligenstias franaises[...]" retour sur les clichs... c'est drle un docteur en astrophysique qui nous tient ce discours... Moi j'aime bien.

Totalement d'accord avec toi, ManusDei, prpa c'est pour les chrubins de la rpublique. C'est un bon systme mais c'est tout sauf l'autonomie. C'est contrle permanent et recadrage semaine aprs semaine, la _quintessence_ (pour les latinistes, a doit causer ce mot) du systme scolaire franais.


2 beaux exemples de paille-poutre non ?  ::zoubi::

----------


## fcharton2

> J'ai plutt l'impression que la prpa est l'endroit o l'lve est le moins autonome. Il a toujours des profs sur le dos, les heures pour faire ses devoirs/bosser sont inscrites dans l'emploi du temps. C'est efficace, ils apprennent beaucoup de choses, mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils aient la moindre autonomie.


J'ai l'impression qu'on ne met pas la mme chose derrire le mot "autonome".

Le choix de travailler ou de faire la fte existe en prpa et en fac, avec les mmes consquences (si tu ne travailles pas, ben...). L'autonomie, selon moi, c'est la capacit  travailler par soi mme au del de ce qui est demand en classe, et  porter un jugement personnel sur son travail.

En prpa, on t'y amne progressivement, mais c'est trs net. En prpa scientifique, si tu te contentes d'apprendre tes dfinitions et de faire les exercices demands (qui servent gnralement uniquement  mettre en perspective lesdites dfinitions), et que tu te dis que a suffira, bref si tu n'as pas d'autonomie, a va te faire tout drle le jour du concours. 

En prpa littraire, c'est encore pire. Il y a les cours, o il faut aller, et qu'il faut apprendre, mais l'essentiel du boulot c'est ton petit latin et ton petit grec tous les matins, et la collection de livres qu'il faut lire et ficher en dehors des auteurs du programme.

Mon souvenir de prpa, c'est qu'il fallait tre trs concentr en cours, pour ne pas trop avoir  apprendre aprs, et utiliser les soirs et les weekend pour faire des problmes qui servaient  vrifier non pas qu'on savait le cours, mais qu'on savait utiliser ce qu'on y avait appris. (Et pour avoir donn pas mal de petits cours  des lves en prpas, mon souvenir est que la mthode la plus efficace tait de partir du principe qu'ils savaient dj leur cours, et leur faire faire des problmes difficiles). 

Et les profs sur le dos, en prpa, c'est un peu un fantasme. Pass les premiers mois la plupart des profs font cours pour la tte de classe, et esprent que le milieu s'accroche assez pour en bnficier (c'est exactement ce que raconte CodeurPlusPlus, remarque). Si tu es trs mauvais, c'est assez dsagrable pendant les colles, ou  la remise des corrections, mais personne ne te forcera  travailler. 

En fac, c'est pareil en thorie, mais comme aucun moyen n'est mis pour accompagner les lves, le premier cycle est devenu quelque chose qu'on cherche  viter, et qui produit un taux d'chec important. 

Mais la question me parait moins de savoir si telle ou telle filire est "autonome" ou pas, que de savoir comment on permet  des lycens qui ne sont pas du tout autonomes par rapport  leur travail, de devenir des adultes qui le seront. Et l, je persiste, les prpas y arrivent assez bien, et le premier cycle de fac assez mal.




> Contrairement  mdecine (je reprend ton exemple), o personne ne tient la main de l'tudiant, celui qui veut russir bosse, l'autre fait la fte.


La premire anne de mdecine me parait une formation qui demande peu d'autonomie. En gros, tu as une liste de poly (un "lot" comme ils disent) qu'il va plus ou moins falloir apprendre par cur, et le mode d'examen (QCM) va dans ce sens. Le dbut des tudes de mdecine, c'est essentiellement du "drill": on te fait apprendre par cur des tas de choses, pour que tu aies plus tard de "bons rflexes".

En fac, tu retrouves un peu la mme chose avec les polys qu'il faut plus ou moins apprendre par cur. Ce n'tait pas l'esprit,  l'origine, mais c'est devenu la ralit. Sauf que sur des matires assez gnrales, ce par cur ne sert pas  grand chose.

@GPPro: tre autonome, ce n'est pas 'avoir l'air mature'. On a tous rencontr ces jeunes salaris qui font parfaitement illusion en entretien, parce qu'ils matrisent le vocabulaire du travail, mais qui s'effondrent en priode d'essai parce qu'ils sont incapables de travailler indpendamment. Egalement, le fait d'avoir l'air mature et responsable  20 ans ne veut pas dire grand chose. J'ai connu quelques personnes qui sont devenues des pointures scientifiques,  18-20, ils avaient souvent l'air un peu "bbs". 

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> J'ai l'impression qu'on ne met pas la mme chose derrire le mot "autonome".
> 
> Le choix de travailler ou de faire la fte existe en prpa et en fac, avec les mmes consquences (si tu ne travailles pas, ben...). L'autonomie, selon moi, c'est la capacit  travailler par soi mme au del de ce qui est demand en classe, et  porter un jugement personnel sur son travail.
> 
> En prpa, on t'y amne progressivement, mais c'est trs net. En prpa scientifique, si tu te contentes d'apprendre tes dfinitions et de faire les exercices demands (qui servent gnralement uniquement  mettre en perspective lesdites dfinitions), et que tu te dis que a suffira, bref si tu n'as pas d'autonomie, a va te faire tout drle le jour du concours. 
> 
> En prpa littraire, c'est encore pire. Il y a les cours, o il faut aller, et qu'il faut apprendre, mais l'essentiel du boulot c'est ton petit latin et ton petit grec tous les matins, et la collection de livres qu'il faut lire et ficher en dehors des auteurs du programme.
> 
> Mon souvenir de prpa, c'est qu'il fallait tre trs concentr en cours, pour ne pas trop avoir  apprendre aprs, et utiliser les soirs et les weekend pour faire des problmes qui servaient  vrifier non pas qu'on savait le cours, mais qu'on savait utiliser ce qu'on y avait appris. (Et pour avoir donn pas mal de petits cours  des lves en prpas, mon souvenir est que la mthode la plus efficace tait de partir du principe qu'ils savaient dj leur cours, et leur faire faire des problmes difficiles). 
> ...


Je rsume rapidement son post pour les flemmards "La formation que j'ai suivie est la meilleure".

Par contre y'a quand mme eu un soucis dans tes cours de logiques, j'ai utilis un "et" entre autonome et mature, ce qui veut donc dire que ce sont deux concepts diffrents et que je n'ai pas confondu les deux. Et les tudiants de licence ont juste plus de 20 ans  :;):

----------


## phili_b

> L'avis d'une classe entire n'a pas plus de poids que celui d'un seul lve. Cinquante personnes mal outilles pour se prononcer sur une question ne se tromperont pas moins parce qu'elles sont cinquante.


 Certes. Mais si  la fin de l'anne les lves ont le sentiment d'avoir appris quelque chose, et que pour d'autres la classe n'a t que chahut ou sieste. Il ne faut pas prendre les lves pour plus btes qu'ils ne sont. Je pense que si tout le monde a rencontr de mauvais profs, il y a eu quelques fois aussi d'excellents profs et exigeant que les lves reconnaissent. Aprs je suis d'accord que ces jugements ne sont valables qu'avec du recul, et surtout pas  chaud pour encenser ou lyncher un prof sur de mauvaises bases. Mais ok pour ces raisons sauf cas extrme les lves n'ont pas  se mler de cela.




> Si celui que tait largu t'avait dit que tu expliquais mal, qu'aurais-tu pens ? Qu'il aurait mieux fait de se remettre en cause, lui ? Ou qu'il doit avoir raison et que tu es un pdagogue rat ?
> 
> S'il y en avait eu deux sur trois ne comprenant rien, tu te serais trouv dans le cas de l'enseignant qui est considr comme nul par la majorit (2/3) de ces lves. Auraient-ils pour autant forcment eu raison de te trouver nul ? Avaient-ils la comptence pour juger ta capacit  leur transmettre un truc qu'ils ne connaissaient pas encore, truc qu'ils auraient du comprendre compltement avant de pouvoir analyser, sans risquer de se tromper, si ventuellement leurs difficults d'apprentissage venaient bien de toi et non d'eux ? En tant que "prof", tu acceptais l'ide que tes lves puissent tre plus "puissants" que toi en te jugeant comme si c'tait eux le prof ?


Effectivement mme avec ma faible exprience en formation, je comprends mieux ce que tu veux dire dans cette optique.




> Qu'est-ce qu'un prof nul pour toi ?





> Un prof qui tolre les lves qui tolrent l'chec.


Ok. a c'est une dfinition cartsienne, j'avais peur que ta dfinition soit subjective. Et donc le jugement des lves, des parents, des proviseurs est trs subjectif. Mais comment faire pour avoir de meilleurs profs, comment les juger in fine s'ils sont trop nuls pour reprendre ton expression ?





> Je ne vois pas comment l'enseignement des maths pourrait tre trop thorique. L'enseignement du franais est-il trop littraire ? L'EPS est-elle trop physique et trop sportive ? Penser que la thorie n'intresse que ceux qui l'inventent ( savoir une partie des chercheurs) c'est vraiment mconnatre euh... plein de choses


Pour poursuivre ton analogie sur le sport, on n'enseigne pas de la mme faon  un pratiquant qu' un comptiteur. Pour la musique les gammes peuvent tre un vrai frein d'en faire trop au dpart. Et pour le permis de conduire on apprend aux gens  conduire, pas  tre pilote de course.

Reste  savoir o il faut mettre le curseur, pour savoir faire progresser les gens mauvais et les moyens, mais aussi faire donner le meilleur d'eux aux meilleurs lves.  Ou alors pour toi, faire des tudes suprieures c'est forcment tre un comptiteur pour reprendre mon exemple. En revanche ce n'est pas valable jusqu'au collge ou l'objectif principal est dacqurir les bases.




> Ce n'est pas le problme des profs. Eux ont voulu te faire ingurgiter des choses fondamentales qui ne vieillissent pas (c'est la premire diffrence entre les choses dites thoriques et le zoo de la concrtude).


Oui mais il y a plein de boulots sur lesquels dbouchent les tudes suprieures qui n'ont pas besoin de connaissance aussi thoriques. Aprs je suis d'accord que c'est aux gens de choisir selon leur besoin et leurs comptences entre les diffrents type d'tude aprs le Bac. 

Une petite question, comment gres-tu ce qui est souvent inhrent  un lve du primaire jusqu'au collge,  savoir que c'est un enfant ou un ado, autrement son manque de maturit ? En fait c'est peut-tre cela un moyen ?

En tout cas trs instructif tes rponses. Je ne suis pas d'accord avec tout en revanche je comprends tes opinions  ::):  Et puis le principal est de faire progresser les lves aussi. Si tu es trs exigeant et que la majorit de tes lves progressent et russissent leurs examens et trouvent un boult, mme si thoriquement tu ne dis savoir enseigner qu'aux meilleurs, a me va, en revanche si tu es trs exigeant et que tu laisses les 3/4 de tes lves en rase campagne,  moins d'enseigner en prpa o c'est voulu comme trs slectif, l c'est plus gnant.

*edit:*
En fait je ne suis pas contre ton exigence, au contraire, ni pour abaisser l'enseignement au niveau des lves,  mais il vaut mieux avoir une tte bien faite que bien pleine, c'est en cela que je suis dubitatif sur un enseignement trs thorique en France pour tout les lves. 

Est-ce bien normal que les meilleures passent par les filires S pour faire de la compta alors que la filire "normale" est ES ? Est-ce que c'est normal qu'un lve de seconde, cherchant  aller dans une filire A3, redouble  cause des maths ? C'est comme si on faisait redoubler un lve scientifique  cause du dessin artistique ou de l'histoire de l'art...mais a n'arrive nul part. De la mme faon la chimie et la physique ne sont pas indispensables en tudes suprieures d'informatique, en tout cas selon le niveau de ces tudes.

*edit2:*



> 1) que tu dois toi-mme avoir encore aujourd'hui quelques difficults  t'auto-former, et tu sais  quel point un informaticien doit tre capable de s'auto-former


Paradoxalement j'arrive beaucoup mieux  me former que pendant mes tudes, peut-tre une question de maturit mais aussi quelque fois de la faon dont  sont prsentes les choses. Et quelques fois, par exemple pour la thorie des graphes, haaa ils voulaient dire a, oui a me sert en fin de compte, mais pourquoi tait-ce enseign de faon aussi fumeuse ? Donc la thorie est utile, mais il faut voir comment elle est enseigne quelques fois.

----------


## fcharton2

> Je rsume rapidement son post pour les flemmards "La formation que j'ai suivie est la meilleure".


Je rsume le rsum... J'ai pas lu (trop difficile!), mais comme c'est fcharton2 a doit vouloir dire cela.




> Et les tudiants de licence ont juste plus de 20 ans


Ah bon? 

Si tu n'as pas redoubl, tu as 18 ans en premire anne de fac, et 20 ans en troisime, ce qui correspond aujourd'hui (et correspondait  l'poque)  la licence. 

Tu es vraiment certain d'y avoir enseign, ou alors c'est juste un problme de maths? 

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

Un des trucs qui,  mon avis est important, c'est que, vu le nombre de lycens ayant leur bac, et qui, s'ils ne sont pas pris dans des coles dont l'entre se fait sur concours, ou autre slection, ils se rabattent sur la fac. Celles-ci sont engorges d'tudiants, n'ayant pas le niveau, en attente d'autres choses, etc... Bref, la premire anne et la seconde anne de fac, sont des annes d'crmage avec lesquelles les profs essaient de trier le bon grain de l'ivraie. 
Donc, une fois de plus, l'augmentation de la dure des tudes est lies  l'affaissement du niveau du bac, entranant un surplus d'tudiants, n'ayant pas le niveau, mais qui vont passer 2/3 ans  perdre leur temps et  en faire perdre aux autres et aux profs.

----------


## GPPro

> Je rsume le rsum... J'ai pas lu (trop difficile!), mais comme c'est fcharton2 a doit vouloir dire cela.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah bon? 
> 
> Si tu n'as pas redoubl, tu as 18 ans en premire anne de fac, et 20 ans en troisime, ce qui correspond aujourd'hui (et correspondait  l'poque)  la licence. 
> 
> Tu es vraiment certain d'y avoir enseign, ou alors c'est juste un problme de maths? 
> ...


Ils ont donc juste plus 20 ans.... Encore une fois, et si tu arrtais de te croire suprieur au point de balancer des stupidits ???

----------


## GPPro

> Un des trucs qui,  mon avis est important, c'est que, vu le nombre de lycens ayant leur bac, et qui, s'ils ne sont pas pris dans des coles dont l'entre se fait sur concours, ou autre slection, ils se rabattent sur la fac. Celles-ci sont engorges d'tudiants, n'ayant pas le niveau, en attente d'autres choses, etc... Bref, la premire anne et la seconde anne de fac, sont des annes d'crmage avec lesquelles les profs essaient de trier le bon grain de l'ivraie. 
> Donc, une fois de plus, l'augmentation de la dure des tudes est lies  l'affaissement du niveau du bac, entranant un surplus d'tudiants, n'ayant pas le niveau, mais qui vont passer 2/3 ans  perdre leur temps et  en faire perdre aux autres et aux profs.


Mais pendant ce temps l ils ont la dcence de ne pas faire grimper les chiffres du chmage...

----------


## fcharton2

> Bref, la premire anne et la seconde anne de fac, sont des annes d'crmage avec lesquelles les profs essaient de trier le bon grain de l'ivraie.


En fait, le premier cycle de fac sert  faire la slection que le lyce et le bac ne font plus. Il y a trente ans, on filtrait en troisime, puis on a filtr au bac, maintenant c'est en licence. 

Ce qui est ennuyeux, c'est qu'autrefois on orientait les lves les moins forts vers des formations techniques (BEP/CAP en fin de troisime, ou BTS aprs le bac). Ils sortaient donc du systme avec un mtier, manuel, certes, mais un mtier. Aujourd'hui on obtient son bac, on a le droit de s'inscrire en fac, on y reste quelques annes, et si on choue, on en sort avec rien, juste un bac qui n'a plus aucune valeur. 

Dans cette optique, je ne suis pas certain que le systme actuel soit un progrs. Il coute cher (il faut des profs et des locaux pour maintenir toute cette belle jeunesse jusqu'en licence), laisse beaucoup de monde sur le carreau, et surtout cre toutes sortes de frustrations, parce qu'aprs avoir eu le bac, et tre all en fac, s'entendre dire qu'on est sans diplme, c'est un rien violent.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Mais 80% de la population pense comme toi est et conforte dans son ide par un enseignement secondaire qui surnote gnreusement pour viter les lynchages de profs. Malheureusement cette ide trs ancre dans la population explique en partie, et indirectement certes, le dsamour du peuple pour les choses thoriques, et par consquent son chec, aussi, puisqu'il est difficile de russir dans un domaine auquel on refuse de s'intresser parce qu'on prend ses profs pour des minables.


Je  pense que simultanment la dification de choses comme Internet et la 68-ardisation du rapport enseignant-enseign a fait disparaitre la notion de respect et de la personne et du savoir qu'elle possde.

Quand je lis les lettres des anciens lves de mon grandpre (_instituteur_)  lui ou de ceux de ma mre (_prof de lyce puis de fac_)  elle, je vois une crasante majorit, pour ne pas dire une totalit, de lettres respctueues, et mme logieuses, alors qu'aujourd'hui si on en compte une ou 2, ce serait bien le maximum...







> J'ai plutt l'impression que la prpa est l'endroit o l'lve est le moins autonome. Il a toujours des profs sur le dos, les heures pour faire ses devoirs/bosser sont inscrites dans l'emploi du temps.


A moins que a aie beaucoup beaucoup chang, je n'ai jamais vu crit nulle part des heures pour faire ses devoirs ou bosser.

Simplement tu as X devoirs par semaines, Y "colles" (i_nterros orales sur n'importe quelle partie du programme vu jusque l_) par semaine, et tu dois le savoir par coeur - c'est de l'oral.

Souvent comme tu es group, tu passes pa exemple quelques heures de "dtente"  jouer au tarot ou autre.. Et puis chacun bosse dans son coin, pour s'iimprgner des cours. Moi c'tait tous les jours jusqu' 1h du matin seul devant mon bureau,  me rpter  haute voix.  J'tais pas trs bon et il fallait que je bosse ma mmoire.. Mais surtout, ce que tous les profs te diront, c'est que normalement,  force d"avoir tout a par coeur dans ta tte, il y a un moment o il y a un "dclic". Pour moi a s'est fait  Paques en redoublement de Sp. Jusque l j'avais entre 1.5 et 3.5 de moyenne en maths et en physique. D'un seul coup j'ai eu 14.. Parce que, je sais pas pourquoi, d'un seul coup j'avais "compris".. Je construisais mes dmonstrations, pace que je les comprenais, et pas juste apprenait.. (_"la nuit porte conseil" : a tourne a tourne, et a finit par s'emboiter_)


Par contre, aprs avoir redoubl Sp, a a t pas mal la fte, et en Ecole d'Ing et fac encore plus, parce que j'avais appris  apprendre vite - j'ai eu une licence avec mention (le seul de la promo) en ayant travaill 24h avant seulement...


Alors peut-tre qu'aujoud'hui on donne des plages horaires, mais je peux t'assurer que tu tais parfaitement autonome en Prpa dans mes annes (1975-1978)







> J'aurai quand mme envie de te poser questions : avec un doctorat en astrophysique, as tu jamais boss dans ce domaine (salari hors cadre universitaire) ? J'ai l'impression que non


4 ans





> A quel age t'es tu confront au travail ? au vrai je veux dire ? 
> Pourquoi es tu dans l'informatique ?


 29 ans. 

Trs simplement : quand tu viens de passer 2 ans  l'tranger pouss par le CNRS, qui te dit "_si vous y allez, on a une obligation morale vis--vis de vous (pour vous donner un poste)_", et que 2 ans plus tard on te dit "_ben, a fait 2 ans qu'on vous a pas vu !!! Mais de toutes faons, il y a 84 candidats pour 4 places, et sinon les prochains postes sont dans 6 ans_", tu fais quoi ??? (_sur ma promo seuls 2 ont eu un poste en astro, dont un il y a juste 3 ans.. Pendant tout ce temps il avait t prof  gauche  droite_)

Quant  pourquoi l'info, quand ta spcialit est la couleur des galaxies et l'tude de la matire sombre, a se vend pas trop dans l'industrie, hein ???

La seule chose que je pouvais "vendre" tait le traitement d'images par ordinateur  qui est l'essentiel du boulot d'astrophysicien. Et a l'poque nous tions les seuls sur ce march.. (_je faisais partie des 3 seules quipes dans le monde  traviller sur les CCD en mode image par image  fable flux lumineux_). 

Je n'ai pas "choisi" l'informatique, il se trouve que dans les mtiers que j'ai fait l'informatique tait trs prsente, voire essentielle... Justement parce que j'tais gnraliste... 





> Pourquoi crois tu que ce que tu dcris est du  la "volont es parents" ?


Parce que, voir plus haut le premier point : avant il y a avait un respect pour le Savoir et ceux qui le Vhiculait, un respect inconditionnel et forcen...





> T'as vu o ils sont Kodak ?


C'est pas la question, a fait 28 ans....






> "tant que les intelligenstias franaises[...]" retour sur les clichs... c'est drle un docteur en astrophysique qui nous tient ce discours... Moi j'aime bien.


Et ?? J'admet que je fais partie d'une classe privilgie (_une mre prof, un pre fonctionnaire, un grapd pre directeur d'cole primaire, une grand mre institutrce, des arrires-grand parents de la premire gnration des instituteurs de Jules Ferry (en 1881)_), et que j'ai bnfici d'un certain "don", mais justement soutenu par un enseignement "dur", qui ne laissait pas de place aux flemmards ou  l'--peu-prs...


Sauf que justement, je SUIS de la dernire gnration  avoir eu a, et comme je le disais plus haut, dj avec a il n'y avait pas du boulot dans nos branches pour tous (quand mme 90% qui tait oblig d'aller voir ailleurs). En ayant une slection drastique.. (_je me souviens qu'en Sup, on dmarrait  32 ou 34 par classes, et tout le premier trimestre on nous martelait "les inscriptions en fac sont toujours ouvertes, si vous trouvez que c'est trop dur".. On finissait l'anne  24.._)  

Ce que je repoche justement  "l'intelligentsia", c'est que connaissant cette situation elle a pens la solutionner en mettant encore plus de monde, ce qui bien videmmment fait des frustrs parce qu'ils n'ont pas le boulot qu'on leur a fait miroiter, ni le salaire...

Et que l'arc-boutement sur les "nouvelles mthodes", sur l'obscolescence des "anciennes" et des anciens savoirs, n'arrivent qu' une perte phnomnale, comme cit avant (_allez voir sur le forum Algo ou Matlab_)

----------


## ManusDei

> Le choix de travailler ou de faire la fte existe en prpa et en fac, avec les mmes consquences (si tu ne travailles pas, ben...). L'autonomie, selon moi, c'est la capacit  travailler par soi mme au del de ce qui est demand en classe, et  porter un jugement personnel sur son travail.


Tu as toute la pression du groupe, en gnral une prpa c'est avec internat, t'es dans l'ambiance boulot (en tout cas c'est ce que m'ont dit des amis qui ont fait prpa). Pour bosser en prpa, tu suis le mouvement, tu fais comme les copains, la "dcision" c'est de rentrer dans le moule qu'on te prsente. Bref c'est tout un environnement qui t'encourage  bosser, je vois pas spcialement o est l'autonomie l-dedans (les rsultats sont l par contre).

A comparer avec l'ambiance fac, o tu as (beaucoup) moins d'heures de cours, moins d'encadrement, et aucune pression pour russir.

@souviron : n'ayant pas fait prpa je ne sais pas si c'est obligatoire, mais quelques amis en prpa m'avaient prsent les heures le soir jusqu' 20H-22H (je sais plus) comme faisant partie de l'emploi du temps.

----------


## Darkzinus

> N'ayant pas fait prpa je ne sais pas si c'est obligatoire, mais quelques amis en prpa m'avaient prsent les heures le soir jusqu' 20H-22H (je sais plus) comme faisant partie de l'emploi du temps.


Il s'agit probablement des Khlles (selon les profs elles taient collectives donc sur pas loin de 2 heures ou individuelles).

----------


## fcharton2

> Tu as toute la pression du groupe, en gnral une prpa c'est avec internat, t'es dans l'ambiance boulot.


Pas mal de prpas ont des internats, mais l'internat, c'est une minorit d'lves (moins de 20% je pense). Pour l'ambiance boulot, qui encourage  travailler, tu as tout  fait raison, mais l, j'ai du mal avec ta dfinition de l'autonomie (j'ai l'impression que pour toi, l'autonomie, c'est juste d'tre capable de se forcer  bosser). 

L'autonomie, en prpa, c'est le fait que les cours et les devoirs  rendre ne suffisent pas, et ne garantissent rien. Tu peux "remplir le contrat", avoir des bonnes notes toutes l'anne, et rendre tous tes devoirs, si tu te rates au concours, c'est tant pis pour toi. 

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> @souviron : n'ayant pas fait prpa je ne sais pas si c'est obligatoire, mais quelques amis en prpa m'avaient prsent les heures le soir jusqu' 20H-22H (je sais plus) comme faisant partie de l'emploi du temps.





> Il s'agit probablement des Khlles


lol c'est pas driv du chancelier allemand, hein ??  ::aie:: 

C'est des "colles", driv de "_tu m'as pos une colle, l, j'ai pas la rponse_"..

Mais si c'est a, c'est pas particulirment des "devoirs", c'est les contrles continus, qui, oui, peuvent se faire tard le soir...

Mais en ce qui concerne les devoirs - crits  ou rvisions, chacun son rythme.. Simplement c'est beaucoup beaucoup plus exigeant qu'en fac, puisque toute les semaines tu es interog en "par coeur" sur les 30 pages de maths, 20 pages de physique, et 20 pages de chimie que tu as fait dans la semaine.. (_et aux concours, c'est sur les 2000 pages de chacune des matires, et a peut tre sur n'importe quelles 10 lignes : refaire la dmonstration du thorme machinchose, la raction du cyclo-benszne avec .. en prsence du catlayseur titi, etc etc_). C'est en a qu'on exerce la mmoire...

Et je ne vois toujours pas le rapport avec l'autonomie, au contraire...

----------


## Loceka

> Alors peut-tre qu'aujoud'hui on donne des plages horaires, mais je peux t'assurer que tu tais parfaitement autonome en Prpa dans mes annes (1975-1978)


J'ai test la prpa aussi en 2002-2003 et je n'avais pas de plage horaire ddie au travail personnel, au contraire...
On faisait des journes de 8  10h de cours/colles (enfin 8 ou 9h de cours avec parfois une heure de colle le soir) 4 jours par semaine et 4h de cours le samedi matin, le travail perso devait se faire le soir en rentrant chez soi  19h30/20h.
Bon, moi en gnral j'tais crev et je m'endormais sitt rentr. Combin au fait que je ne pouvais pas suivre en cours parce qu'il fallait recopier ce que le prof crivait au tableau  une vitesse folle (j'avais rgulirement 4 tableaux de retard parce que j'ai toujours crit lentement et trs souvent le prof effaait des parties que je n'avais pas commenc  recopier), je peux comprendre que je me sois plant lamentablement.  ::mrgreen:: 

Ceci dit ce n'est peut-tre pas pareil dans toutes les prpas, je ne saurais dire : je n'en ai test qu'une et a m'a suffit.

----------


## fredoche

> Je  pense que simultanment la dification de choses comme Internet et la 68-ardisation du rapport enseignant-enseign a fait disparaitre la notion de respect et de la personne et du savoir qu'elle possde.
> 
> Quand je lis les lettres des anciens lves de mon grandpre (_instituteur_)  lui ou de ceux de ma mre (_prof de lyce puis de fac_)  elle, je vois une crasante majorit, pour ne pas dire une totalit, de lettres respctueues, et mme logieuses, alors qu'aujourd'hui si on en compte une ou 2, ce serait bien le maximum...


La politesse, le respect, mme pour des gens de ton age, c'est une chaine de transmission. Je ne vois pas en quoi vous vous ddouaneriez de vos propres responsabilits,   regarder derrire vous ?
"_Que n'avez vous agi ?_"
Va tourner un peu du cot des forums anglophones, toi qui prtend  cette culture. 
Tu verras que l d'o vient l'internet et le web, dans cette culture, respect et politesse  sont plus que d'usage, comme toutes formes de gratitudes.
Et le cynisme semble moins un critre dexcellence.




> A moins que a aie beaucoup beaucoup chang, je n'ai jamais vu crit nulle part des heures pour faire ses devoirs ou bosser.
> 
> Simplement tu as X devoirs par semaines, Y "colles" (i_nterros orales sur n'importe quelle partie du programme vu jusque l_) par semaine, et tu dois le savoir par coeur - c'est de l'oral.
> 
> Souvent comme tu es group, tu passes pa exemple quelques heures de "dtente"  jouer au tarot ou autre.. Et puis chacun bosse dans son coin, pour s'iimprgner des cours. Moi c'tait tous les jours jusqu' 1h du matin seul devant mon bureau,  me rpter  haute voix.  J'tais pas trs bon et il fallait que je bosse ma mmoire.. Mais surtout, ce que tous les profs te diront, c'est que normalement,  force d"avoir tout a par coeur dans ta tte, il y a un moment o il y a un "dclic". Pour moi a s'est fait  Paques en redoublement de Sp. Jusque l j'avais entre 1.5 et 3.5 de moyenne en maths et en physique. D'un seul coup j'ai eu 14.. Parce que, je sais pas pourquoi, d'un seul coup j'avais "compris".. Je construisais mes dmonstrations, pace que je les comprenais, et pas juste apprenait.. (_"la nuit porte conseil" : a tourne a tourne, et a finit par s'emboiter_)
> 
> 
> Par contre, aprs avoir redoubl Sp, a a t pas mal la fte, et en Ecole d'Ing et fac encore plus, parce que j'avais appris  apprendre vite - j'ai eu une licence avec mention (le seul de la promo) en ayant travaill 24h avant seulement...
> 
> ...


Dur avec les autres mais tendre regard sur soi-mme.

Bachotage inique quand il s'agit de la jeune gnration, mais dclic  20 ans dans les mmes conditions ... 
Autonomie... de 40 heures de cours par semaine avec prsence obligatoire, devoirs  chaque cours, classes de 24 et professeurs les mieux pays en permanence derrire le dos. Colles toutes les semaines. Controles...

As tu jamais ouvert un livre relatif  un sujet d'tude qui n'ait pas t un livre cit en rfrence par un de tes profs, durant ces annes ?

Pour ce qui est des coles ings, t'inquite, usinage et pochtronnerie je connais. L'lite cirrhose et sans conscience diraient certains ? Irai-je jusque l ? Je ne crois pas, je manque de cynisme.




> 4 ans
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  29 ans. 
> 
> Trs simplement : quand tu viens de passer 2 ans  l'tranger pouss par le CNRS, qui te dit "_si vous y allez, on a une obligation morale vis--vis de vous (pour vous donner un poste)_", et que 2 ans plus tard on te dit "_ben, a fait 2 ans qu'on vous a pas vu !!! Mais de toutes faons, il y a 84 candidats pour 4 places, et sinon les prochains postes sont dans 6 ans_", tu fais quoi ??? (_sur ma promo seuls 2 ont eu un poste en astro, dont un il y a juste 3 ans.. Pendant tout ce temps il avait t prof  gauche  droite_)
> 
> ...


Comment te dire... tu n'as pas choisi, tu subis et tu es en mme temps capable de critiquer ceux qui eux font un choix (que toi tu considres tre pour les parents ou la galerie ?), mme si ce choix est celui de l'argent ou du statut social ?

Bizarre moi j'ai choisi, bizarre moi rien ne m'a t donn par mon titre, si sotrique qu'il soit.
Et bizarre, et l je touche du bois, je fais ce qu'il me plait, ce qui m'intresse, me passionne, et depuis le dbut de mes tudes, qui n'avaient rien  voir avec l'informatique ... quoique...

Ah ... au fait pour info, j'ai commenc  bosser  14 ans, de mes mains, en 1985 avec un premier vrai salaire. J'ai reu mon relev des cotisations retraites pour mes 40 ans, c'est la premire ligne. A 19 ans je bossais  plein temps tout en tudiant, l'autonomie je sais ce que sait, mme accouple  la notion de maturit.

Et je voudrais tre mchant comme vous pouvez l'tre, je dirais que en gros t'as fait tout a pour un truc "_useless_", inutile. Moi j'ai commenc de bosser avant toi, mon gars... 

Et te lire dblatrer sur ceux qui cherchent  devenir, comme toi, des titres, des diplmes, des jobs idaliss, a a quelque chose d'assez anachronique.

C'est a le systme qui perdure depuis 40 ans, qui n'a jamais chang. Vous le critiquez mais vous n'tes que des produits de ce systme.
A moiti paum, mme 28 ans en arrire, prends du recul un peu...




> Et ?? J'admet que je fais partie d'une classe privilgie (_une mre prof, un pre fonctionnaire, un grapd pre directeur d'cole primaire, une grand mre institutrce, des arrires-grand parents de la premire gnration des instituteurs de Jules Ferry (en 1881)_), et que j'ai bnfici d'un certain "don", mais justement soutenu par un enseignement "dur", qui ne laissait pas de place aux flemmards ou  l'--peu-prs...
> 
> 
> Sauf que justement, je SUIS de la dernire gnration  avoir eu a, et comme je le disais plus haut, dj avec a il n'y avait pas du boulot dans nos branches pour tous (quand mme 90% qui tait oblig d'aller voir ailleurs). En ayant une slection drastique.. (_je me souviens qu'en Sup, on dmarrait  32 ou 34 par classes, et tout le premier trimestre on nous martelait "les inscriptions en fac sont toujours ouvertes, si vous trouvez que c'est trop dur".. On finissait l'anne  24.._)


Tant mieux, tant mieux pour toi. Bonne famille, bon go, bon environnement...




> Ce que je repoche justement  "l'intelligentsia", c'est que connaissant cette situation elle a pens la solutionner en mettant encore plus de monde, ce qui bien videmmment fait des frustrs parce qu'ils n'ont pas le boulot qu'on leur a fait miroiter, ni le salaire...
> 
> Et que l'arc-boutement sur les "nouvelles mthodes", sur l'obscolescence des "anciennes" et des anciens savoirs, n'arrivent qu' une perte phnomnale, comme cit avant (_allez voir sur le forum Algo ou Matlab_)


Ben voyons...
Du bon usage de la rflexion, qui est un mot qui devrait plaire autant au physicien, au mathmaticien qu'au latiniste...

N'est ce pas que le portrait de ton propre sort que tu brosses l ?

----------


## ManusDei

> mais l, j'ai du mal avec ta dfinition de l'autonomie (j'ai l'impression que pour toi, l'autonomie, c'est juste d'tre capable de se forcer  bosser). 
> 
> L'autonomie, en prpa, c'est le fait que les cours et les devoirs  rendre ne suffisent pas, et ne garantissent rien. Tu peux "remplir le contrat", avoir des bonnes notes toutes l'anne, et rendre tous tes devoirs, si tu te rates au concours, c'est tant pis pour toi.


Pour moi l'autonomie c'est le fait de pouvoir dcider par soi-mme, sans pression extrieure (et wikipedia ::mrgreen::  est globalement d'accord avec moi).

Donc l, de dcider en conscience de se forcer  bosser, oui. La dcision de bosser  la fac a t compltement remise entre mes mains, j'aurais pu (et je l'ai fais un temps) dcider de ne pas bosser, l o l'lve de prpa est incit  bosser. C'est pas un complexe de supriorit de ma part, je sais trs bien que l'lve de prpa a beaucoup plus de connaissances que moi, et sait mieux s'en servir.

----------


## el_slapper

En fait,  mon sens, la diffrence se fait au niveau du feed-back. En prpa, quand on fait fausse route, on se prend la porte dans la gueule dans les 6 semaines. en fac, c'est 6 mois /un an.

Aprs, il y en a qui prfrent se moquer des portes dans la gueule que de bosser assez pour les viter. Dans les deux cas. Mais la prpa va permettre de se corriger beaucoup plus vite.

Aprs, est-ce que a fait d'un taupin quelqu'un de moins autonome? J'en sais rien. Je suis pass par l, et j'ai toujours t capable d'autonomie dans mon taf. Je ne suis sans doute pas reprsentatif. Mais l'avantage, c'est que quand on ne bosse pas assez, on s'en rend compte tout de suite. A 18 ans, c'est important.

Sinon, oui, il y a un certain bachotage. Moi, je faisais les exos de tte dans le train, sans stylo. C'est brutal. Mais a forme le cerveau.  ::aie::

----------


## fcharton2

> Mais l'avantage, c'est que quand on ne bosse pas assez, on s'en rend compte tout de suite. A 18 ans, c'est important.


Un autre avantage, c'est que mme si on bosse, il y a toujours une raison d'tre plus exigeant. A l'chelle d'une mme classe de prpa, les diffrences de niveau sont considrables. Du coup, faire le minimum syndical n'est jamais suffisant: si tu bosses un peu plus, tu iras dans une meilleure sp, tu intgreras une meilleure cole, etc...

Et c'est l que je vois de l'autonomie, parce que ce choix d'en faire un peu plus, mme s'il est aid par l'entourage, reste personnel (ce sont tes week ends, tes soires, tes vacances...)

Francois

----------


## Darkzinus

> Et c'est l que je vois de l'autonomie, parce que ce choix d'en faire un peu plus, mme s'il est aid par l'entourage, reste personnel (ce sont tes week ends, tes soires, tes vacances...)
> Francois


Ca reste tout aussi vrai en mdecine et en FAC (tre bien class pour avoir les meilleurs choix etc ...) et pourtant je suis pass par la filire ingnieur. La slection se fait juste diffremment.

----------


## ManusDei

Pour moi c'est pas de l'autonomie, mais l'ambition de la russite (ce qui entraine plus de choix disponibles... aprs).

----------


## fcharton2

> Ca reste tout aussi vrai en mdecine et en FAC (tre bien class pour avoir les meilleurs choix etc ...) et pourtant je suis pass par la filire ingnieur. La slection se fait juste diffremment.


Je ne prtends pas le contraire... Je rpondais uniquement  la critique selon laquelle on n'est pas autonome en prpa. 

Et soit dit en passant, ma remarque originale, ce n'tait pas qu'on tait autonome ou pas, mais que les jeunes les plus capables d'autonomie allaient gnralement en prpas ou dans les filires slectives, ce qui aggravait encore la situation des facs.

Francois

----------


## RegBas

> Tu as toute la pression du groupe, en gnral une prpa c'est avec internat, t'es dans l'ambiance boulot (en tout cas c'est ce que m'ont dit des amis qui ont fait prpa). Pour bosser en prpa, tu suis le mouvement, tu fais comme les copains, la "dcision" c'est de rentrer dans le moule qu'on te prsente. Bref c'est tout un environnement qui t'encourage  bosser, je vois pas spcialement o est l'autonomie l-dedans (les rsultats sont l par contre).
> 
> A comparer avec l'ambiance fac, o tu as (beaucoup) moins d'heures de cours, moins d'encadrement, et aucune pression pour russir.


Pur avoir fait une prpa (promo 2001), je peux te dire que la pression n'est pas pour russir mais plutt pour te casser en fac si tu n'accroches pas le wagon.
Quand  l'internat ambiance boulot, quoi, tu vas me dire qu'en FAC il n'y a pas de cit U ? Pourquoi y'a pas d'ambiance boulot l bas ? Pourquoi ds que 2 mecs vont commencer  bosser, ils vont limite se faire charrier ?
Peut tre que l'ambiance boulot, c'est dj une "dcision" des lves de prpa hein ....




> @souviron : n'ayant pas fait prpa je ne sais pas si c'est obligatoire, mais quelques amis en prpa m'avaient prsent les heures le soir jusqu' 20H-22H (je sais plus) comme faisant partie de l'emploi du temps.


Et pour en avoir fait une je peux te dire qu'il sagit en effet des kholes. Les kholes, c'est 2 / 3 par groupe. Quand t'as une classe de 30 - 40 lves (dbut / milieu d'anne) a te fait minimum 10 groupes, qui passent donc chacun un oral d'1h.
Quand les cours finissent  17 - 18h, suivant le nombre de profs dispos a peut s'taler trs tard (moi j'avais de la chance, le lyce faisait appel  des profs de maths de licence pour aider pour les kholes).
Tout a pour dire que cet emploi du temps cours/kholes que tu trouvais dj norme n'inclut en fait pas les "devoirs  la maison", le travail perso, etc ...

Ca mettra peut tre en perspective "l'autonomie" qu'il faut avoir pour se motiver  bosser quand tes seules heures de cours / kholes t'amnent  un emploi du temps 9h-21h. Etes vous sur qu'en FAC, avec certaines filires  20h de cours / semaine c'est si dur de se motiver  bosser ?

----------


## RegBas

> Ah ... au fait pour info, j'ai commenc  bosser  14 ans, de mes mains, en 1985 avec un premier vrai salaire. J'ai reu mon relev des cotisations retraites pour mes 40 ans, c'est la premire ligne. A 19 ans je bossais  plein temps tout en tudiant, l'autonomie je sais ce que sait, mme accouple  la notion de maturit.
> 
> Et je voudrais tre mchant comme vous pouvez l'tre, je dirais que en gros t'as fait tout a pour un truc "_useless_", inutile. Moi j'ai commenc de bosser avant toi, mon gars... 
> 
> Et te lire dblatrer sur ceux qui cherchent  devenir, comme toi, des titres, des diplmes, des jobs idaliss, a a quelque chose d'assez anachronique.
> 
> C'est a le systme qui perdure depuis 40 ans, qui n'a jamais chang. Vous le critiquez mais vous n'tes que des produits de ce systme.
> A moiti paum, mme 28 ans en arrire, prends du recul un peu...


Il me semblait que souviron critiquait la "mode" de ces dernires annes qui consiste  pousser tout le monde faire le cursus "idalis" comme tu dis lyce / prpa / cole / ing alors qu'il est tout  fait honorable de suivre d'autres filires, et d'aller sur des choses plus manuelles ... j'ai pas l'impression qu'on ait lu la mme chose !

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

> Dans le milieu professionnel au final, l'autonomie totale est rare et certains, mme expriments ne le seront jamais totalement.


C'est normal voyons ! Puisque depuis tout petit jusqu'au BAC voire au-del on n'a fait que leur tenir la main !

----------


## souviron34

> ....


Euh....  :8O:   On se calme l....

Avant de monter sur tes grands chevaux, es-tu sr d'avoir compris ce que j'ai cris ??





> Je ne vois pas en quoi vous vous ddouaneriez de vos propres responsabilits,   regarder derrire vous ?


Si le "vous" concerne la gnration, bien entendu, et je l'ai dit  moultes reprises..

Les volutions ont commenc par les 68-ards (_moi j'tais "test" pour les maths modernes_)..

MA gnration a commenc  enseigner dbut des annes 80, et la plupart de mes copains (sauf pour l'enseignement suprieur) choisissaient l'enseignement  cause des 4 mois de vacances..

Elle a continu le mouvement, comme celles d'aprs...

Je ne vois pas o tu peux voir dans ce que j'ai dit que je "ddouanerais" m gnaration...





> Tu verras que l d'o vient l'internet et le web, dans cette culture, respect et politesse  sont plus que d'usage, comme toutes formes de gratitudes.


Et ???

Justement on parle de la France et de son systme d'ducation. C'est bien le sujet, non ???

A ton avis POURQUOI est-ce diffrent ???






> Dur avec les autres mais tendre regard sur soi-mme.
> 
> Bachotage inique quand il s'agit de la jeune gnration, mais dclic  20 ans dans les mmes conditions ...


 :8O: 

La seule anne o j'ai pass ma licence sans rien foutre, c'est parce que j'avais pass l'anne prcdente (_premire anne d'cole d'ing_)  faire l'quivalent, et que quand je suis retourn en fac, je suis parti dans une autre branche. Et j'tais du coup dispens du cours de CETTE licence.. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que justement en prpa on m'avait appris  apprendre vite.. Comme je savais dj les cours, l'anne suivante 10h de rvision ont suffit, et j'ai t le seul  avoir le diplme...






> As tu jamais ouvert un livre relatif  un sujet d'tude qui n'ait pas t un livre cit en rfrence par un de tes profs, durant ces annes ?


O combien, puisque justement ce qui m'intressait c'tait la philo et pas ce que j'apprenais  ::P: 

Mais, pour en revenir au sujet, ne confond pas autodidactes et tudiants... 





> Pour ce qui est des coles ings, t'inquite, usinage et pochtronnerie je connais. L'lite cirrhose et sans conscience diraient certains ? Irai-je jusque l ? Je ne crois pas, je manque de cynisme.


Qu'est-ce que a vient faire l ???






> Comment te dire... tu n'as pas choisi, tu subis et tu es en mme temps capable de critiquer ceux qui eux font un choix (que toi tu considres tre pour les parents ou la galerie ?), mme si ce choix est celui de l'argent ou du statut social ?


Je sais pas dans quel dlire tu es parti....

J'ai CHOISI de ne pas attendre 6 ans un hyothtique poste - je dis hypothtique, parce que en fait tu candidates  un concours pour un poste, mais 6 ans avant tu sais pas lequel, ni o - ...

Quant  la fin, je comprend rien....





> Bizarre moi j'ai choisi, bizarre moi rien ne m'a t donn par mon titre, si sotrique qu'il soit.
> Et bizarre, et l je touche du bois, je fais ce qu'il me plait, ce qui m'intresse, me passionne, et depuis le dbut de mes tudes, qui n'avaient rien  voir avec l'informatique ... quoique...


Trs bien pour toi, mais je ne vois aucun rapport avec ce que j'ai dit...

Et rien ne m'a t "donn"...

Ce que je disais, c'est que le niveau de la FORMATION donnait de fait une quivalence, chez les recruteurs, les DRH, et les entreprises, entre ing et doctorat, et que la spcialisation importait peu PARCE QUE la formation tait en fait gnraliste avec d'excellentes bases dans tous les domaines..


Et pour ta gouvrene j'ai toujours fait des choses passionnantes...  A tel point que je ne suis jamais rest plus que 2 ans dans une boite (sauf  mon compte) pour continuer  faire des chosess passionnantes...





> Et te lire dblatrer sur ceux qui cherchent  devenir, comme toi, des titres, des diplmes, des jobs idaliss, a a quelque chose d'assez anachronique.
> 
> C'est a le systme qui perdure depuis 40 ans, qui n'a jamais chang. Vous le critiquez mais vous n'tes que des produits de ce systme.


T'as un vrai problme de comprhension - ou de lecture...

Bien sr que si que a a chang... Quand j'a pass le bac, dj pas 50% d'une classe d'age l'avait, et ensuite dans ces 50% mme pas 50% continuait.

On ne parlait pas de "chomage des jeunes", et encore moins de "chomage des jeunes diploms". Tout diplm trouvait du boulot rpaidement et facilement, et bien pay..

Le chmage concernait la Lorraine, le Nord, l'Ardche, les bassins miniers et les aciries qu'on fermait.... La "ceinture rouge" de Paris travaillait en usine et votait PCF  plus que 50%.. Orsay, qui tait la plus grosse fac de sciences, avait 120 tudiants en maitrise, et Dijon ou Strasbourg, des "moyennes de province", 15 tudiants en licence.. Aujourd'hui ?? U.B. les tudiants en chiffres




> 11 000 diplmes ont t dlivrs par l'Universit Dijon Bourgogne, en juin et septembre 2007, au travers d'une offre de formation de prs de 350 diplmes. Parmi eux, 1 200 diplmes universitaires technologiques, 3 600 licences gnrales, 700 licences professionnelles, 300 diplmes d'ingnieurs, 2 000 masters et 200 doctorats. 51% des nouveaux tudiants inscrits en 1re anne de licence en 2005-2006 sont passs en 2e anne de licence l'anne suivante. Au final aprs deux, trois ou quatre annes  l'uB, 75 % des tudiants sont diplms  bac+2.



Alors je veux bien que rien n'ait chang depuis 40 ans, mais j'ai comme un doute...






> Il me semblait que souviron critiquait la "mode" de ces dernires annes qui consiste  pousser tout le monde faire le cursus "idalis" comme tu dis lyce / prpa / cole / ing alors qu'il est tout  fait honorable de suivre d'autres filires, et d'aller sur des choses plus manuelles ... j'ai pas l'impression qu'on ait lu la mme chose !


 ::ccool:: 

Je sais pas... la moquette devait tre afghane  :;):

----------


## ZenZiTone

Hum si je peu ajouter mon "exprience scolaire": Je sors tout juste du BTS IRIS (Informatique et rseau pour l'industrie et les services). Avant cela j'ai fait un BAC STI GET (Gnie Electrotechnique). Ce que j'ai appris durant ces annes l? Qu'avec un prof qui aime la matire qu'il enseigne, c'est FACILE. Et vraiment. Lorsqu'un prof subit le programme qui lui est fournit par l'ducation nationale, a se voir et a n'a rien de motivant. 

Exemple tout bte: En 1re, on avait une prof de physique qui tait mauvaise enseignante et pas intresse par les cours qu'elles faisait. Rsultat, moyenne de 7 en fin d'anne. En terminale, un prof passionn par ce qu'il faisait. Il se permettait de faire des parenthses sur des sujet lis  la physique quantique, chose qui nous paraissait plus qu'abstrait, d'aller au del du programme en prcisant : "mon but n'ai pas l'obtention de votre BAC mais des connaissances suffisantes pour aborder les tudes suprieures de la meilleur faon possible.". Moyenne en fin d'anne: 10, rsultat au BAC : 14.

Un premier problme viendrait donc d'ici: Notre motivation et intrt  un matire est orchestre par celle de notre enseignant.

Un second problme pourrait tre le suivant : Avec un BAC, on n'a rien de concret, avec un BTS non plus (de nos jours). Sachant qu'ils veulent rformer notre magnifique BTS IRIS (moins de 10h d'informatique par semaine alors qu'on est sens tre "embauchable"  la fin de celui-ci)  en y rduisant le nombre d'heures d'informatique et de maths (les deux matires principales) pour augmenter le nombre d'heures de physique applique... 

Ayant pris conscience qu'avec un BTS en poche je n'irais pas bien loin, j'ai dcider d'entamer un formation par alternance (BAC +4). Sur les deux mois que j'ai pass, j'ai rellement appris des choses. Aussi bien en entreprise qu'en cours, o de rels professionnels interviennent pour partager leurs expriences et savoirs.

Petite conclusion: les cours thoriques, on en a besoin pour former nos bases. Pass cela, la pratique est indispensable pour progresser. De plus en plus la mode est  la gnralisation des niveau. J'entend par l qu'un BAC spcialis dans l'industrie (STI) est devenu un pseudo BAC S avec un option industrielle, qu'un BTS (cre  l'origine pour se spcialiser dans une discipline et travailler par la suite. A la base on n'est pas senss poursuivre nos tudes suite au BTS) amne des bases  un domaine aussi vaste que l'informatique mais est trop juste pour se lancer dans le monde du travail (sans parler de la rforme mentionne plus haut).

Bref, "contraints"  tre surdiplms et donc plus chre aux entreprises qui nous embauche, si elles en ont les moyens.

----------


## Alpolo

> J'entend par l qu'un BAC spcialis dans l'industrie (STI) est devenu un pseudo BAC S avec un option industrielle


C'est bien le problme STI et S a n'a rien  voir ce n'est pas un pseudo bac S ... Mon frre a fait un bac STI les nouveaux STI2D machin truc, aprs son bac il part en gnie lectrique en IUT et bien les bac S grent et les STI morflent ... Leurs profs du lyce regrettent que le bac STI ait t modifi pour se rapprocher d'un bac S, parce que du coup ils perdent du technique (un peu le but du bac technologique ... ) pour de la thorie mais moins qu'en S donc du coup c'est plus gnraliste mais au final c'est pas top ...




> BTS (cre  l'origine pour se spcialiser dans une discipline et travailler par la suite. A la base on n'est pas senss poursuivre nos tudes suite au BTS)


IUT pareil mais tu sais trs bien qu'en info le must c'est bac+5 donc faut pas se faire d'illusion non plus ...


De toute faon en France pour faire des tudes orientes scientifiques c'est bac S sauf cas extrme ...
Et c'est pas nouveau que le programme du lyce c'est juste pour prparer le bac et non orient post bac ...
Je vois pas comment tu motives un prof de maths  enseigner la drivation en premire et l'intgrale en term ...

----------


## jouana

Bonjour,

Le parcours n'a aucune importance c'est les profs et les gens que l'on rencontre au cour de notre vie scolaire ou professionnelle qui est important.

Perso j'ai fait un bac pro, mon prof t un vrai passionn du rseau qui avait en sa possession un Doctorat en rseau, conclusion j'ai fait autant de linux que de windows en cours et j'ai beaucoup plus appris que beaucoup d'autres dans des filiales suprieurs.

Ensuite lors des mes stages j'ai eu la chance de travailler avec des gens trs comptent, aimant leur travail et partager se dernier ce qui ma permis d'apprendre normment. (Faons de travailler, prendre du recul, des initiatives et autres)

Au del de l'entourage se que l'on apprend est important, apprendre avec du C par exemple ou encore du C++ et beaucoup plus avantageux que d'apprendre directement du php, c#, java ...

Faire des Fork, Thread, Socket, Select ou autres sans les surcouches fournis par les framework et les langages actuels permet de mieux apprhender les technos actuel, plus facile dimplmenter quelque chose quand on voit comment le faire.

Le problme c'est peu tre plus les profs que les cursus eux mme.
Un prof passionn transforme les cours tout en assurant le diplme afin d'tre sur que ces lves aient toutes les armes pour leurs professionnel et scolaire.

Bonne fte de fin d'anne  tous

----------


## fredoche

Meilleurs voeux


J'tais pass  cot de la rponse  ::cry:: 



> Je sais pas... la moquette devait tre afghane


J'eusse aim, sois-en sr  ::mrgreen:: 

Alors ...




> Euh....   On se calme l....
> 
> Avant de monter sur tes grands chevaux, es-tu sr d'avoir compris ce que j'ai cris ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si le "vous" concerne la gnration, bien entendu, et je l'ai dit  moultes reprises..
> 
> ...


je vais te retourner le questionnement sur la capacit de comprhension : il me semble que c'est la premire phrase de ma rponse que tu cites, hlas de manire incomplte. Je vais donc tenter de citer tout le passage, ma rponse et ce  quoi je ragis : 



> Citation:
> Envoy par souviron34 Voir le message
> Je pense que simultanment la dification de choses comme Internet et la 68-ardisation du rapport enseignant-enseign a fait disparaitre la notion de respect et de la personne et du savoir qu'elle possde.
> 
> Quand je lis les lettres des anciens lves de mon grandpre (instituteur)  lui ou de ceux de ma mre (prof de lyce puis de fac)  elle, je vois une crasante majorit, pour ne pas dire une totalit, de lettres respctueues, et mme logieuses, alors qu'aujourd'hui si on en compte une ou 2, ce serait bien le maximum...
> La politesse, le respect, mme pour des gens de ton age, c'est une chaine de transmission. Je ne vois pas en quoi vous vous ddouaneriez de vos propres responsabilits,  regarder derrire vous ?
> "Que n'avez vous agi ?"
> Va tourner un peu du cot des forums anglophones, toi qui prtend  cette culture.
> Tu verras que l d'o vient l'internet et le web, dans cette culture, respect et politesse sont plus que d'usage, comme toutes formes de gratitudes.
> Et le cynisme semble moins un critre dexcellence.


Bref nostalgie de bon ton et une pique pour les jeunes gnrations sur la "dification d'Internet". Vu que ton constat peut tre valide comme souvent sur ces sujets, mais hlas l'analyse de causalit se fourvoie dans des chemins passablement strotyps et caricaturaux (la dification d'internet en est un bon exemple)

Et moi je te rponds que linternet anglophone me parait plus civilis ou respectueux, c'est pourtant son univers d'origine, le monde anglo-saxon.
Quand  la politesse et au respect, c'est une vraie problmatique culturelle et de valeurs, c'est une chane de transmission, je considre que toi comme toute ta gnration, celles qui prcdent et celles qui suivent sont acteurs de cette chane, sont des maillons, et je t'invite donc  rflchir  tes propres responsabilits en la matire sans t'en ddouaner en contemplant le spectacle de ceux qui te succdent d'un air goguenard ou ddaigneux.

Dis autrement c'est notre responsabilit  tous, ou notre devoir commun.

Quand aux rfrences  68... vaste sujet certainement... mais surtout bouc missaire facile, ressorti  toutes les sauces par les gens de ton age et plus.
Sauf que nous, moi qui suis n aprs, je n'ai pas connu l'avant

Et donc 45-46 ans aprs, fort de ce constat sur le pourrissement post-68, "que n'avez vous fait ?"vous les tenants d'un meilleur ordre moral, de meilleurs valeurs... Vous qui avez commenc  enseigner dans les annes 80 et auriez pu inverser le cours des choses

Mon message en fin de compte, pour toi ou d'autres qui dissertent comme tu le fais sur ce sujet, c'est : d'accord pour conchier ceux qui vous suivent avec l'amertume et le ddain qui vous valorisent au mieux, mais alors o sont les responsabilits ? ne serait ce pas les vtres aussi ? 

Ou ne serait ce que vos propres personnes que vous idalisez _difiez_ ?




> La seule anne o j'ai pass ma licence sans rien foutre, c'est parce que j'avais pass l'anne prcdente (_premire anne d'cole d'ing_)  faire l'quivalent, et que quand je suis retourn en fac, je suis parti dans une autre branche. Et j'tais du coup dispens du cours de CETTE licence.. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que justement en prpa on m'avait appris  apprendre vite.. Comme je savais dj les cours, l'anne suivante 10h de rvision ont suffit, et j'ai t le seul  avoir le diplme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O combien, puisque justement ce qui m'intressait c'tait la philo et pas ce que j'apprenais 
> 
> Mais, pour en revenir au sujet, ne confond pas autodidactes et tudiants...


Mais je ne confonds pas... tu faisais de la philo en sup/sp ? je pense que non,  tord ? Et je pense fort probable que tout tes lectures relatives  tes sujets d'tudiant (ou d'tudes : maths, physique, chimie... faisiez-vous autre chose ?) t'ont t dictes par tes professeurs durant ces 2 ou 3 annes. 
Ceci pour relativiser le degr d'autonomie auquel vous prtendez dans ces filires, qui sont les plus encadres / diriges de toutes en France.

J'espre que tu as compris le message sur "_Moi c'tait tous les jours jusqu' 1h du matin seul devant mon bureau,  me rpter  haute voix. J'tais pas trs bon et il fallait que je bosse ma mmoire.. Mais surtout, ce que tous les profs te diront, c'est que normalement,  force d"avoir tout a par coeur dans ta tte, il y a un moment o il y a un "dclic"._"
Ceci pour relativiser le degr d'autonomie auquel vous prtendez dans ces filires, qui sont les plus encadres / diriges de toutes en France. (bis rptita)
Ma foi tu as eu le dclic  20 ans... il n'tait pas trop tard.
Reprocher aux jeunes gnrations leur bachotage alors que ce fut ton job full-time jusqu' 21 ans... mais je dois dlirer





> Qu'est-ce que a vient faire l ???


Ta phrase "Par contre, aprs avoir redoubl Sp, a a t pas mal la fte, et en Ecole d'Ing et fac encore plus" m'a inspir cette rflexion malheureuse. J'ai encore le souvenir des gadz'arts dfilant dans Cluny de septembre  dcembre de chaque anne aux alentours de 1 heure du matin, tous torchs. 
Bref de toute faon se mettre des murges ou faire la fiesta n'est pas gage d'autonomie.





> Je sais pas dans quel dlire tu es parti....
> 
> J'ai CHOISI de ne pas attendre 6 ans un hyothtique poste - je dis hypothtique, parce que en fait tu candidates  un concours pour un poste, mais 6 ans avant tu sais pas lequel, ni o - ...
> 
> Quant  la fin, je comprend rien....


je vais essayer de  te l'exprimer autrement : certains de nos jours, faisant constat comme toi de la situation conomique, et de la dvalorisation des diplomes, vont faire le choix de viser "un titre". 
Il vont pas aller chercher un titre de docteur es astrophysique, car dj  ton poque, c'tait une filire illusoire en France. 
Ils font au mieux avec le systme qui est le notre, ils vont dans les filires qui paraissent les plus porteuses, et si certains leur proposent des titres qui paraissent correspondre au march, c'est un critre supplmentaire pour motiver un choix.
Et ils choisissent.
Et cela me parait lgitime, car l'avenir aujourd'hui pour un jeune bachelier en France, mme trs dou et trs intelligent, trs autonome, me parait particulirement angoissant, car flou, incertain, sans horizon lointain.

Quand  toi, peu ou prou, que tu l'admettes ou non, cette absence de dbouchs au regard de tes diplmes me parait quand mme patente, et il me semble que tu as du subir cette situation. Car j'imagine que l'on ne travaille pas un doctorat en astrophysique sans compter continuer dans cette voie.
J'ai compris et je reconnais bien volontiers tes choix ensuite, mais tu peux reconnatre avoir subi l'absence de dbouch de tes choix prcdents ou initiaux. Tu n'en avais pas le choix il me semble...

Aprs j'aimerais comprendre comment et pourquoi on forme et accompagne un mec jusqu'au doctorat dastrophysique dans le cadre d'universits publiques, et qu'aprs un tel investissement consenti par ta personne en 1er lieu, et ce pays ensuite,  que ce cursus ne dbouche pas sur des emplois  la hauteur de tes prcieuses et prometteuses comptences, de ce savoir acquis et le potentiel que tu reprsentes.

En cela je ferais certainement beaucoup de reproches  ce systme ducatif.




> Trs bien pour toi, mais je ne vois aucun rapport avec ce que j'ai dit...
> 
> Et rien ne m'a t "donn"...
> 
> Ce que je disais, c'est que le niveau de la FORMATION donnait de fait une quivalence, chez les recruteurs, les DRH, et les entreprises, entre ing et doctorat, et que la spcialisation importait peu PARCE QUE la formation tait en fait gnraliste avec d'excellentes bases dans tous les domaines..
> 
> 
> Et pour ta gouvrene j'ai toujours fait des choses passionnantes...  A tel point que je ne suis jamais rest plus que 2 ans dans une boite (sauf  mon compte) pour continuer  faire des chosess passionnantes...


Pourtant tu le rptes, on  a pu te donner des quivalences.
Un mec qui sort avec un master de physique applique, crois tu qu'on lui prte les mmes quivalences de nos jours ?
Vas y... explique nous encore que le niveau a tellement baiss qu'il ne saurait y prtendre. 
Quand  la dernire phrase, voyons... es tu une girouette, un mec fiable , un franc-tireur, un mercenaire ? Finis tu les projets ?
Tu as toujours choisi, ou tu nous dulcore un peu le truc ? Parce que bon cette question, des RH ont du te la poser aussi...






> T'as un vrai problme de comprhension - ou de lecture...


ou d'interprtation, ou de reprsentation, ou de rfrentiel, ou ...



> Bien sr que si que a a chang... Quand j'a pass le bac, dj pas 50% d'une classe d'age l'avait, et ensuite dans ces 50% mme pas 50% continuait.
> 
> On ne parlait pas de "chomage des jeunes", et encore moins de "chomage des jeunes diploms". Tout diplm trouvait du boulot rpaidement et facilement, et bien pay..
> 
> Le chmage concernait la Lorraine, le Nord, l'Ardche, les bassins miniers et les aciries qu'on fermait.... La "ceinture rouge" de Paris travaillait en usine et votait PCF  plus que 50%.. Orsay, qui tait la plus grosse fac de sciences, avait 120 tudiants en maitrise, et Dijon ou Strasbourg, des "moyennes de province", 15 tudiants en licence.. Aujourd'hui ?? U.B. les tudiants en chiffres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alors je veux bien que rien n'ait chang depuis 40 ans, mais j'ai comme un doute...


je vais te remettre la phrase pour que tu sois sur toi aussi de bien lire :
"C'est a le systme qui perdure depuis 40 ans, qui n'a jamais chang. Vous le critiquez mais vous n'tes que des produits de ce systme."
Prcisions : systme *ducatif*
l'environnement, la situation conomique (ce que tu voques ici) n'ont rien  voir avec le systme ducatif.

d'ailleurs tu voques une poque que peu ont connu : 
_On ne parlait pas de "chomage des jeunes", et encore moins de "chomage des jeunes diploms". Tout diplm trouvait du boulot rpaidement et facilement, et bien pay.._

Alors pour qu'on se comprenne: je parle du systme ducatif qui n'a pas chang depuis 40 ans. Par contre la situation conomique, l'environnement conomique, le march du travail, tout cela a radicalement chang.

Le systme n'a pas chang, libre  vous de le critiquer, mais je pourrais avoir le mme diplme que toi en faisant le mme cursus que toi, classe pour classe,  l'age de mon gamin qui a 14 ans. Le mme systme, tu comprends ?

Et peut tre que le problme est que justement le systme ne change pas depuis 40 ans, alors que la situation, le tissu conomique, a radicalement chang.

Et en conclusion, certainement que je dlire, mais vos regards condescendants sur la jeune gnration, moi qui suit pourtant g aujourd'hui, je ne les admets pas sans les discuter.

Ne serait ce que parce que j'espre bien pouvoir prtendre  une retraite un jour, et donc avec ce bon vieux systme de Ponzi, il faudra des armes de jeunes travailleurs motivs et bien pays pour me la financer...  ::P:

----------

